# Forza Motorsport 4 (Fall 2011)



## Joose

Who else is ready for this one?!

After watching this video, I simply do not want to play anything else. Damnit Fall, get here faster!


----------



## GazPots

Hells yeah. 


Some nice new models for the keen eyed if you are quick enough like the vanilla Mclaren F1 (short arse version right there on the video still!)



Me = Happy 




Not sure i'll enjoy the NFS style "hollywood" effects but saying that, Forza 3 was a bit stale at high speed.


----------



## philkilla

Can't wait.


----------



## Joose

I noticed one of the raods the Top Gear guys drove on for "the best driving road in the world". I don't remember each well enough to know which it is, but I hope it's the Stelvio Pass in Romania.


----------



## synrgy

I *still* haven't played 3 yet.

What happens to me with all these 'sim' style racing games is that I hit the wall. Not literally, but figuratively. I feel like there's no 'curve' to the difficulty; it just goes from "no effort at all winning 1st place in every race" to "Jesus Christ monkey balls I've been lapped 7 times and I haven't even started my 2nd lap yet".. 

I might give this a look-see when it comes out, but part of me is starting to think I might be done with racing games..


----------



## Joose

^That's why the multiplayer lobbies are the way to go.

Career mode is easy. Finishing through Year 6 on 3 wasn't anything.

Hell, I have a friend on year 27.


----------



## GazPots

There was a mod on the forza forums who was on year 57 or thereabouts.

Having raced so much he also had hundreds of millions of credits, aswell as WAAAAAY too much free time. 



Also the AI is pretty good on expert with no aids and shit, but if you all go the same car you can easily beat them. I always found the easiest way to suss the computer out was just to follow it bumper to bumper for the first lap or 2 and then give it the beans on the next few laps.


And yes, i am now tired of waiting for Forza 4. Time needs to hurry the fuck up and pass.


----------



## Joose

^For sure. I only run a braking line, for anything that isn't an 800hp RWD death trap lol.

@philkilla - Just noticed you're in Jax, nice to see someone else from here.


----------



## Mendez

Damn this game looks epic 

not sure about ps3 move feature though...


----------



## GazPots

The only real use for kinect that i'll benefit from is the Head Tracking feature. I only run cockpit view since i'm a badass and the fact i can now see out the window without having to physically move a control stick which is a bit off putting mid corner is awesome. 


I loved the headtracking in GT5 so this'll own. 



The whole "view the car by walking around it" using kinect can fuck off. I'll be sitting in my fucking seat chilling the fuck out playing this.


----------



## Mendez

when you put it that way....then i agree


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Looks horrible in 360p 

Random family moment there


----------



## Joose

You can skip to about 4:40 if you wanna get right to the new in car view and a new track demo. This shit looks incredible.


----------



## ittoa666

Joose said:


> You can skip to about 4:40 if you wanna get right to the new in car view and a new track demo. This shit looks incredible.




Fix'd


----------



## Joose

Oops! haha

Fixed it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

This is a definite must-buy for me. Any time there's a new FORZA, Elder Scrolls or Hitman, I'm lining up on day one.


----------



## Rock4ever

I was bored with the 3rd one fairly quickly. I think it was due to the tracks. There seemed to be just a few of them with different areas closed off depending on what race you're in.

Last racing game I really liked was Rallisport Challenge, and that seems a long time ago.


----------



## Joose

I wonder how long it's gonna take for Playstation people to get GT6 lol. Probably just in time to be "the best racing sim" for a little while again. By then we'll be waiting on Forza 6[/360 biased insult]


----------



## GazPots

Gt5 is pretty much buried with Forza 4. 

Hilariously, the GT5 forums are full of idiots getting butthurt over how much this new forza won't suck balls. They really are becoming delusional over how GT5 is crumbling. 


Also, judging by the gt4 to gt5 timeline, gt6 won't be here till around Forza 6 or beyond. 


PS - I'll leave this awesome video right here for you (it's 24 minutes long )


----------



## Customisbetter

I've got a week off work for when Forza 4 is released. Might be investing in another racing wheel as well.


----------



## GazPots

The new FM4 Fanatec wheels looks ridiculously good. Even comes with carbon fiber too. 


I'm just glad offline custom races and online user hosted custom lobbies are back.



WOOP! 

Oh and the AI can use cars from your garage and auto upgrade their own cars to match you!



Awesome sauce.


----------



## Joose

Forza Motorsport 4

Click "The Best Looking Forza Yet". 

"...and alternate time of day lets you experience previous Forza tracks in a completely new way."

YES. FINALLY.


----------



## GazPots

Confirmed that the alternate times of day are set times on the track layout. Not like the GT5 moveable time of day during the race. Which is a bummer but still, it's a good feature none the less.

They've still to confirm or deny night racing as of yet but dawn to sunset is confirmed.


Also did anyone notice at the Forza 4 launch party they had real life cars from the game (old 70's cars to Agera's to Lemans Prototypes) sitting on display.


One was a *rally car*.


----------



## Joose

Night races are what I really want, especially if the game has (good) working headlights. Dawn till Dusk is definitely close. Can't be too far off.

The DLC and Updates for this game are supposed to be epic.


----------



## GazPots

Yep, same plan as Forza 3. DLC *EVERY* month for a year or more.

I've always been impressed with the quality and amount of DLC turn 10 has pumped out. Granted there has been a few mishaps with the packs but they always fix it as soon as they can.

Some of the classic/modern cars they have added to the game have been superb so the prospect of yet more delicious automobiles is mouthwatering.


I also like the idea that i can now blitz about Hockenheim too aswell as a few other new track additions (*cough* Top Gear Test Track *cough*).



One issue i don't like the look of is this "first edition" only car pack that is available for preorder in the US so far. It hasn't made any appearance over here in the UK on the main websites yet. Hopefully it'll show up soon as i really fucking want that Koneigsegg Agera and 65 mustang.


----------



## Joose

I absolutely cannot wait to compare lap times to Top Gear's board haha.

I think the Mustang and Agera are gonna be available to people who buy it the day it comes out. That's only U.S.? That sucks. Not for me, but yeah lol.

The actual pre-order cars are worthless, other than the 2011 STI. But that one is for pre-ordering from Amazon, I'll be going to Game Stop at Midnight.

New Tracks:

1) Bernese Alps - Fictional

2) Top Gear test track

3) Hockenheimring - unconfirmed, but strongly suspected. Shown in pre-e3 gameplay video at 1:42. Appears to be between turn 3 and 4 

4) Infineon Raceway - unconfirmed, but suspected. Shown in pre-e3 gameplay video at 1:32. Appears to be at turn 8a, looking back at 8 and 7. 

5) Indianapolis Motor Speedway - unconfirmed, but suspected. Shown in the background on the cover art of Forza 4 , in the pre-e3 gameplay video at 1:33-1:36.

6) Transfagarasan Highway (Romania) - unconfirmed, but suspected. Shown in pre-e3 gameplay video at 2:58.

I was really hoping for Watkins Glen and all its configurations. Oh well... maybe in a DLC pack.

Now... they say there are only 5 new tracks. But why keep showing that Romanian highway? That shit better be in the game. It looks so awesome.


----------



## Jontain

Looking forward to this one alot, always dream of a game that goes into this much detail but on bikes.

Top gear test track should be fun!


----------



## GazPots

Joose said:


> I absolutely cannot wait to compare lap times to Top Gear's board haha.
> 
> *I think the Mustang and Agera are gonna be available to people who buy it the day it comes out. That's only U.S.? That sucks. Not for me, but yeah lol.*
> 
> The actual pre-order cars are worthless, other than the 2011 STI. But that one is for pre-ordering from Amazon, I'll be going to Game Stop at Midnight.



I'm pretty sure it's world wide but it just hasn't shown up yet in the UK so i'm a little concerned currently.


Probably turn up closer to launch date.


Edit - It wasn't 5 "new tracks". It was five new locations. Which means multiple tracks on each location like in forza 3. I'm guessing the romanian highway is an Autovista mode only feature.


Highly doubt they'll model it but who knows.


----------



## Joose

Ah, you may be right about the auto vista thing. Dan did say you can drive the cars straight from the garage. That'd be fine. I don't need to race on it, I just wanna drive it.

I'm very interested in all the new community stuff. We want to expand our team anyway. We need a new name, even though we literally used to have a few certain people back outta Cat N Mouse games if they were up against us haha. *cough*turboknob, hazardous stang*cough*. 

Also curious as to what all we'll be able to tranfer from 3. 3 cars, designs and just 500,000 of my 13,000,000 cr's would be nice.


----------



## GazPots

The transfer content is only layered vinyls and Turn 10 Gift cars i believe, possibly even tuning setups.


So no full designs but it does mean the painters can basically piece together their old designs from F3 pretty quickly. Expect awesome storefront content in no time at all.


Also mentioned was the fact you will be gifted more cars depending on your Forza 3 progress or something like that. I'll check it out later and find out the facts.


EDIT - Answer might be in here ---> http://forums.forzamotorsport.net/forums/thread/4675257.aspx


Probably get a cash bonus but nothing remarkable i'd imagine. Not much fun being able to afford a mosler right away is it? 



The genius i think is this rivals mode and the car clubs. I have a mate on my friends list who is pretty much as fast as i am and we constantly race. So now we don't have to spend credits to use the other guys build of the car (we do regulation races a lot, 550bhp, 1100kg, max pi numbers etc) as the car club lets us use the other guys cars for free. Plus i can piss him off by beating his lap times in some shitbox and the game will send him a message saying he got owned on such and such track. 



*EPIC!*


----------



## guitarister7321

Definitely pre-ordering this. I am a huge fan, since Forza 2!


----------



## Joose

Forza 4 Limited Collector's Edition will have... 

2011 Bugatti Veyron Super Sport
2011 Ferrari 458 Challenge
2011 Lamborghini Gallardo LP570-4 Superleggera
2010 Noble M600
2011 RUF Rt 12 R
1965 Ford Mustang GT Coupe
2011 Koenigsegg Agera
1997 Lexus SC300
2011 RUF RGT-8
2011 Tesla Roadster Sport

And a 10 car add on pack featuring "The Best of Classic American Muscle Cars"

That's not all either. Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 4 Limited Collector&#39;s Edition 



Welllll shiiiiit!! Finally some real love for classic American Muscle. I care just as much about them as supercars.


----------



## GazPots

The fact the new M5 is the LCE cover star is awesome.


Totally getting the limited edition.  


*High five*


----------



## Joose

Prefer the 458 on the cover, myself. But, I do like that the M5 is in the garage instead of Indianapolis. Though Indianapolis is cool too...

Yeah, I'd rather have the 458. Maybe I'll steal a friend's box or something, just have both haha.


----------



## Customisbetter

There are only 3 things i want in Forza 4, and those are the ability to 
A) PRactice before a race
B) Qualify for starting position
C) Setup for a launch at the start. 


Right now its just arcade mode racing which is extremely annoying considering they have fucking drag racing.


----------



## Joose

^Maybe in a different mode or something. 

The launch thing should be a for sure thing though.

AWD cars don't deserve that much of an advantage.


----------



## GazPots

When you guys say about the launch thing, do you mean controlling the revs for a good launch during the race intro (can stopping on grid etc)?



Cause you can already do that on manual with clutch (mabye even just manual).



Or have i missed something? 


Massive +1 to the other two points custom made though.


----------



## Joose

I dunno about him, but I mean a RWD car should be able to get its tires a little sticky before the race starts. Not quite as much as on a drag strip (which they better let us there lol), but since they have all this new tire stuff I don't see why they wouldn't be able to let us do that.

I'm tired of 300hp Subarus taking off faster than a 640hp Corvette ZR1 and shit like that.

And a 1000hp '69 Charger is going to lift the front tires at launch (like they show in FM3, but you can't do it).

I hate the AWD advantage. I've watched people (in real life) have far more trouble getting a fast start with AWD cars rathet than a RWD.

Plus, I'm about to buy an LS1 or 2 GTO. I'd like to use it properly in the game too!


----------



## GazPots

Ah i'm totally with you now. Yes i totally agree on those traction and launch points.


AWD dominates forza 3 which is annoying as most amazing RWD cars get AWD swaps and become noob missile cars. I mean when the game came out i fuckin loved the Viper ACR in rwd format. Tune it up with a 1069bhp hemi engine or just go for the Nascar race engine for 899bhp of hilariously loud engine awesomeness. Then all of a sudden it turned into the dreaded AWD leaderboard raper.

Failtastic.







One point i remember reading was a guy noticed on the Ladera test track, the stripey sufaces to the side offer amazing traction. He suggested sticking the same type of tarmac at the start of drag strips for better launches.

Go try launching the RWD 1000bhp charger on the stripey shit and watch how fast it hooks up. 



Although i'm actually hoping they fix the traction on all of the track in forza 4.


RWDFTW!


----------



## Joose

Indeed! The only time I use AWD nowadays is for Rally Di Positano and Cat n Mouse.

Also, http://deadpixellive.com/archive/Interviews/dpl_forza4.mp3

"We're only showing the UK Top Gear track right now, yes."

YES! I love the U.S. track just as much. The final turn is brutal.

http://www.streetfire.net/video/top-gear-usa-new-se1-ep1_2089556.htm

Love that episode, click section 4 over on the right of the video to skip straight to the Lambos. Section 3 really, 4 starts in the 2nd one, the Balboni.

Adam's reaction when he shifts the Superleggera is absolutely priceless. Exactly what most of us what do.


I'm VMI Joose if anyone wants to add me. I'm just getting back into a Forza groove. Spent the last few months either playing Halo: Reach or just not playing at all.


----------



## GazPots

Ok so i busted out my Fanatec wheel and clubsport pedals today and remembered why i didnt use it much if at all.


A fucking annoying rattle when the cooling fans came on.

Cue 2 hours or extreme disassembly on this fucking thing. _*Extremely*_ well built wheels/pedals but the time wasted trying to get into it was ridiculous. Only for me to find out the small cooling fan had a some spacer under it's housing that was brushing the fan. Cue cutting THE SMALLEST part of it off and now it's silent. Reassemble and test and it's all working fine and dandy.


Now, i'm officially ready to rock with Forza 4.



LCE is ordered and my awesome wheel is all fixed and awesome again.


Awesome. 

Only 100 odd days to go.


----------



## Joose

Hell yeah dude. I'ma get myself the new Fanatec Elite or whatever it's called. Maybe...

I said I was going to get a nice wheel last time and I just ended up with the Microsoft wheel. Which is a pretty sweet wheel for the money, honestly. But I still only used it on rare occasions. I like my controller.

A high quality wheel and chair would be sick though.


----------



## GazPots

The Fanatec CSR ELITE looks yummy.












Make sure you get a Rennsport stand (or a better cockpit style seat and frame) and clubsport pedals to boot. Mine is just the PWTS + CS pedals + rennsport stand + a super comfy office chair. It works a treat. I ddi buy the H pattern + sequential shifter set aswell (allows h pattern, sequential or flappy paddle shifts) 

It looks like the Forza 4 setups are sporting the new Fanatec clubsport gear shifter. Looks tasty aswell.


My old Fanatec Porsche turbo wheel is solid as a rock quality wise (bar the small fan niggle) so they should be bomb proof. You'll love these new ones for Forza 4. I kinda want to upgrade to these elites. They have better button layouts for on the fly changes.


----------



## Joose

^Sounds like a nice setup dude! I can't wait to have a cool setup.

Man, I hope there are some Gemballas in this game. They seem to just take the few Porsches I find attractive, and make them extremely desirable. The Mirage GT is siiiick.


----------



## GazPots

^^^^  

There's big debate about whether Porsche *is actually in* Forza 4. Nobody has seen any models or names of models in the game.

So far it's only RUF and thats it porsche wise.

Someone did mention EA holds the Porsche license which means Turn 10 can't use Porsche in marketing vids allegedly. Whether that also means in game now who knows. 


It's a long game of wait and see................


----------



## Joose

RUF and Gemballa would be fine by me. 

In FM3, I bought all the cars strictly for the achievement. Prior to that little spree of buying cars I won't use though... the only Porsches I bought were the GT3 RS, Carrera GT, Panamera, Cayenne and some old school R1 car that I had a Hot Wheels version of when I was a kid lol.


----------



## GazPots

I love RUF but i also love my porsche GT1 (race and road spec).



It will be a sad day when i can't drive them.


----------



## ittoa666

Damn EA and their ruining of everything because of their rights ownerships. You shouldn't be able to do hat. Are they gonna buy the rights to military games, too?


----------



## Joose

I can't wait to hear what cars they announce on Monday. The anticipation for this game is killing me.


----------



## GazPots

I'll jut leave this here also.


Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 4 Pre-Order Incentives Program


----------



## Joose

^Yep, already on top of that!

Still waiting to hear about some cars.... Lot of errors on their site today.


----------



## GazPots

FFS, i hate being forced to use twitter/facebook like that but it's done.


Now i can sit back and enjoy my free gifts.


----------



## GazPots

Ok so now i have my confirmation message from turn 10 telling me they've got my preorder incentives email.


If you apply fire up Forza 3 a few days later and you'll get a notification of success.


----------



## Joose

^Oh yeah? I fire it up every day haha. I just finally sent my incentive shit. I WAS on top of it, then I got sidetracked, a little st0ned and watched some Top Gear probably. God I'm so lazy sometimes lol.

Oh and... Forza Motorsport - Forza Garage: Thursday Car Reveal Roundup

Good shit, and according to one of the Turn 10 guys, they could release 1+ cars every day!

GT5 just can't compare to this... at all. In fact, GT5 will be considered an absolute joke come October 11th. Right now it's just "on par" with FM3 in some ways. Minus their lack of actually doing shit to your car haha.


----------



## GazPots

Compare and contrast with Gran Turismo 5 graphics ->
























Words cannot describe the shittness of those cars.   



Fuck, even Forza 2 wipes the floor with those.


----------



## Jontain

wow^ thats actaully shockingly poor for a 'new' game!


----------



## Customisbetter

^Those are shopped in from GT3  I love me some GT2 some days though.


----------



## GazPots

I know for a fact the red car at the end is in GT5 as i have it in my garage and it IS that bad.



Unless you meant they ported it straight in from GT3 in which i'd agree.


GT2 FTW though.


----------



## Joose

So I guess those of us doing the Incentives Program are getting our first goodie next week:

Spirit R (Unicorn, with a FM4 Livery from Fred)





What they've released so far: (Mostly cars returning from FM3, can't wait till they start announcing more NEW cars.)
​ *14th July 2011* 
---------------------- 

2009 Alfa Romeo Brera Italia Independent

2008 Lamborghini Reventon
1995 Ferrari F50 
1993 McLaren F1 
2009 Ferrari California 


-------------------- 
*18th July 2011* 
----------------------


1973 Pontiac Firebird Trans AM SD-455 

1971 AMC Javelin AMX 

-------------------- 
*19th July 2011* 
---------------------- 


2011 Ford Ka 
2009 SEAT Ibiza Cupra 
2004 Volkswagen Beetle 

-------------------- 
*20th July 2011* 

---------------------- 


1998 VW GTI VR6 Mk3
1996 Eagle Talon TSi Turbo
2004 Chrysler PT Cruiser GT 

-------------------- 
*21st July 2011* 

---------------------- 

1997 Honda Civic Type-R 
1992 Ford Escort RS Cosworth 
2009 Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8
1997 Lamborghini Diablo SV
2003 Hyundai Tuscani Elisa 

-------------------- 
*22nd July 2011* 

-------------------- 

2011 Hyundai ix20 
2003 Infiniti G35 
2009 Citroen DS3 


-------------------- 
*25th July 2011* 

-------------------- 

2011 Holden #11 Pepsi Max Crew Commodore VE
1994 Honda Civic 1.5 VTi
1961 Jaguar E-type S1 

-------------------- 
*26th July 2011* 

-------------------- 
2011 Lexus CT200h 
1998 TVR Cerbera Speed 12 
1992 Volkswagen Golf GTi 16V Mk2


I can't believe they released the PT Cruiser GT haha. Pretty sure it's because someone (sarcastically) said something about it the day before they mentioned it.

Glad to see the return of the Speed 12, Reventon, Cherokee SRT8, Diablo SV, F50, F1, California, Javelin and Trans Am (even though it's STILL the wrong damn year! Late 70's Turn 10, c'mon. The headlights just aren't good looking on the '73).​


----------



## GazPots

Joose said:


> So I guess those of us doing the Incentives Program are getting our first goodie next week:
> 
> Spirit R (Unicorn, with a FM4 Livery from Fred)
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Awesome. That'll go nicely with my Scooby S204 unicorn. Still, i want the 69 Camaro SS unicorn but hopefully one day i'll get it. 




Joose said:


> What they've released so far: (Mostly cars returning from FM3, can't wait till they start announcing more NEW cars.)
> 
> Glad to see the return of the Speed 12, Reventon, Cherokee SRT8, Diablo SV, F50, F1, California, Javelin and Trans Am (even though it's STILL the wrong damn year! Late 70's Turn 10, c'mon. The headlights just aren't good looking on the '73).




Overjoyed the Speed 12 hasn't been cut. It's my favourite insanity car. If you know it's history you'll agree on the insane part.


As for the Pt cruiser thing, you are correct. Guy was sarcastic, mod called him out on it haha. . 


I just wish he was sarcastic about a decent car.


----------



## Joose

^For sure dude. I love the Speed 12. So crazy looking. And yes, the history proves the insanity lol.

Today, 1957 Ford Thunderbird, 1993 Mustang Cobra R and 2010 Taurus SHO.

Thunderbird=Awesome, the other 2=Whatever. Not a big Ford guy.

Also, saw that some people managed to save a picture of what appeared to be the Lamborghini Aventador LP-700's gauges before T10 had it taken down I guess. Like we all haven't just assumed it would be in the game anyway haha.

This is another car I feel MUST be in the game, whether it be right away or as DLC later on. Don't care, just as long as it makes it. The 1350hp, 7.0 liter Twin Turbo V8, SSC Tuatara. It's gorgeous, it's insane, I must drive it.







And here are a few pictures that were taken down so quickly today.

(Customizable Gauges, which Dan apparently announced in an interview anyway.)





(Weather and time of day huh?)





(Hello Mr. Aventador)


----------



## GazPots

Damn, this is the shit i'm liking. 

Good call on the SSC. Anything with stupid amounts of horsepower gets my vote regardless of beauty. 


Also regarding the customizable gauges. Is that the HUD gauges you are reffering to?



And the weather option or title is promising but it only shows temperature so i'll hold off speculating it's introducing anything other than temperature difference. That way if weather IS in i get a nice surprise. 


Good shit man. I need to get back into the forza groove. Not long to go now.


----------



## Joose

I have no idea about the gauges lol. Everyone was talking about them and that picture on the FM forums. I don't know what the Agera's gauges look like so... Yeah.

I hope you can customize the HUD. But I'd also love to see different gauge setups in some cars.

IE: I also hope the game has real traction modes. The LF-A has a different gauge setup for each mode.

Ya know? Like a Corvette, one gauge setup, traction on/off. But an Italia should have multiple modes.

And I'm with you on the weather.


----------



## GazPots

Ah, i get you now. Makes sense and would be a nice addition.


Game now has car bowling (knocking normal and golden pins over during a lap and car football (i'm sure i read there is a football field in the game for it). Aswell as Top Gear test track drag strip layout. 


Fucking outstanding.


----------



## Joose

I truly cannot believe there is a dude on YouTube telling me GT5 will remain the only "real driving simulator" haha.

I watched a video of a fully tuned (God their customization sucks lol) Corvette ZR1, it sounded so awful!


----------



## GazPots

Christ, i was playing it a good bit this week and the sounds are pant shittingly bad.


It's as if someone had a vaccum cleaner on beside the mic when recording almost EVERY car in the game. 

The customization for the majority of cars (and this refers to the Premiums only (standards get a wing and thats it!)) consists of a rear wing and a front diffuser thats so basic half the time you wonder if it even added anything to the car when you selected the option.  Many times i've sat peering at my screen wondering what the fuck i just paid in game money for.

No joke. 


Also don't get me started on GT5's lack the likes of engine braking. It doesn't actually exist in the game. 


So realistic it isn't even in the game.............


----------



## Joose

^Haha. It's terrible, the fanboys are so ridiculous. I gave it a chance, because I love cars, but it's awful.


Ugh, BMW day from T10.


2010 BMW Motorsport #79 Jeff Koons BMW M3 GT2 Art Car
2011 BMW X5 M.
1971 BMW 3.0 CSL
1973 BMW 2002 Turbo


----------



## Joose

A little design I made the other day. I love my WS6.


----------



## Joose

Spirit R arrived tonight!


----------



## GazPots

Yoink! Looks good, how does it drive/drift?


Also, i've been revisiting FM2 this past week. What an awesome game that was. So many cool things about that game i forgot about aswell. Time to go finish it for some achievement points.


Also found an AWD Honda in it. WTF?


----------



## Joose

GazPots said:


> Yoink! Looks good, how does it drive/drift?
> 
> 
> Also, i've been revisiting FM2 this past week. What an awesome game that was. So many cool things about that game i forgot about aswell. Time to go finish it for some achievement points.
> 
> 
> Also found an AWD Honda in it. WTF?



It drives good, I suck at drifting so I'm useless there. Sounds like a leaf blower though lol.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

GazPots said:


> Also, i've been revisiting FM2 this past week. What an awesome game that was. So many cool things about that game i forgot about aswell. Time to go finish it for some achievement points.


 
I *hated*the Viper competition. I could _not_ hang . I'm far too casual a racing game player for some of the upper tier races in pretty much all of the FORZAs so far .

I considered it a small miracle that I was able to make it through an entire season in FORZA 3, though I have to admit, actually managing to win the R1 class races gave me as big a rush as I've ever gotten in gaming of any stripe.


----------



## GazPots

The R1's were always horrifyingly fast when you started using them. But once you get the hang of the late braking and the extra grip they have it's a blast. My go to race cars were usually the GT2's in FM2 and the GT2's/Aussie touring cars in FM3. Rapid, yet not too rapid like the R1's. 



Side note, fired up FM2 -> arcade -> time trial -> far right choice of Porsche 962c on The Ring.



Listen to the ridiculous turbo chatter on it. Wtf!

Sucks they cut the awesome sounds like that from FM3.


----------



## Joose

^I think a lot of those sounds will be back in FM4. I have EXTREMELY high hopes for the sounds cars make this go around.

And, I agree with you about the R1's. 

It applies to the whole game though. I was a casual FM2 player, so when I got FM3 and decided to be more than a casual player, shit got difficult!

I remember complaining about my A600's not being able to beat stock A Class AI's on Hard. 

Now though, I've been setting up Private Races, me against 7 AI's on Hard in cars ranked higher than me. And I only seem to run stock vehicles now, maybe with minor, realistic upgrades; IE: intake, exhaust, supercharger on a Charger SRT8 or something.

FM3 is no longer a challenge, but I'm sure FM4 will be, with all the new physics and whatnot.


----------



## GazPots

Totally agree on the challenge point. Hopefully the new AI is faster and doesn't brake at ridiculous sections that need no braking anymore.


Also check this shit out (attatched photos).


The RGT looks AWESOME even in ridiculous luminescent green. Infact awesome as a word doesn't even describe that car. Also Agera and Mustang look fucking fantastic.


Turn 10 have hit a home run here i reckon.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> Totally agree on the challenge point. Hopefully the new AI is faster and doesn't brake at ridiculous sections that need no braking anymore.
> 
> 
> Also check this shit out (attatched photos).
> 
> 
> The RGT looks AWESOME even in ridiculous luminescent green. Infact awesome as a word doesn't even describe that car. Also Agera and Mustang look fucking fantastic.
> 
> 
> Turn 10 have hit a home run here i reckon.



My mind is blown. Here's to hoping they have a 69/70 mustang.


----------



## Joose

I want that Agera, so bad.

Aaaand, making of the Bernese Alps:


Edit:

New interview with Dan G; "Easy, Normal, Hard, Professional". Well there we go! LOTS of informative goodies in this video.


----------



## GazPots

Awesome^^^^ Alps lool awesome fun. Cannot fucking wait.  But first................



Are you ready for this reveal?


Previously they revealed the BMW Z4 GT3 (click pics for huge versions).



 




But we also got THIS........(click the pic for stupidly huge desktop wallpaper size)








Which is shown in this video (look at the crazy interior we'll be driving in)




Oh and that's not a parachute on the back, it's just the gearbox hanging out with a red cap on it. 

Awesome.


----------



## Joose

^It's so bad ass... I did NOT see that one comin'.

I like how in the video you posted, the Lambo's VIN is "S.E.XXXXXXXXXXX000" or whatever the Hell it was lol.

I cannot wait to take that around the Top Gear Test Track, or anywhere!


----------



## GazPots

I hate turn 10 for making me wait another 2 months.


Dickbags. 


PS - CARBON FIBER OVERLOAD


----------



## GazPots

Ok, so now begins the final run to get all achievements in Forza 2 and 3 before the 4th commences.


Only got some easy peasy races and 1,000,000 online credits to get in Forza 2. Went up 200,000 credits in one night to 530,000 so hopefully i can do it soon.


As for Forza 3 all i need to do is finish some shitty events in the event list and that's it. For that i'll let the AI drive my car on easy setting while i sit back and relax. 




Almost there!!!!!


----------



## Joose

Haha, I will be without the All Gold on FM3. I did finally get my drifting achievement. Proud of myself for managing to drive sideways through Fujimi Kaido Reverse!

Today's Reveals: 

-1964 Chevy Impala SS 409 (Gorgeous)
-1990 Chevy Camaro IROC-Z (Bad ass)
-2009 Chevy Corvette ZR1 (My favorite Supercar eater)


----------



## Customisbetter

I just want to make it clear that the ZR1 is, in fact, a super car.


----------



## Joose

You're absolutely right, sir.


----------



## GazPots

More vintage chevy please.


----------



## HighGain510

I ordered the LE version of this, I love racing games!  Can't wait, getting close!


----------



## GazPots

I was wondering about these launch day packs the LCE has.....



Do we still need to shell out credits to buy these cars ( Veyron SS etc) or are these gift cars from the offset of the game?


----------



## Joose

I would assume we do. Just like FM3's ZR1, Superleggera, Scuderia, etc.

So... it's gonna be a minute before anyone rolls out a $3,000,000+ Veyron SS lol.


----------



## GazPots

Pfft, Agera for me.....  Hopefully it can be modded up to Agera R status with 1100bhp.

Vicious is a word i'd use to describe it. 




PS - I'll take the Veyron SS out 2nd


----------



## Joose

I want the 570 Superleggera. I adore that car.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> The Fanatec CSR ELITE looks yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you get a Rennsport stand (or a better cockpit style seat and frame) and clubsport pedals to boot. Mine is just the PWTS + CS pedals + rennsport stand + a super comfy office chair. It works a treat. I ddi buy the H pattern + sequential shifter set aswell (allows h pattern, sequential or flappy paddle shifts)
> 
> It looks like the Forza 4 setups are sporting the new Fanatec clubsport gear shifter. Looks tasty aswell.
> 
> 
> My old Fanatec Porsche turbo wheel is solid as a rock quality wise (bar the small fan niggle) so they should be bomb proof. You'll love these new ones for Forza 4. I kinda want to upgrade to these elites. They have better button layouts for on the fly changes.




Has there been any official word on when or how much either the standard or CSR Elite wheels are going to cost? I've been seriously thinking about putting together a cockpit and grabbing one of those, but I'd only be looking to do so if it's compatible with both 360 and PC but currently the only Fanatec Porsche 911 GT2 is the only wheel they make and if the price isn't going to be nuts (does the CSR come with pedals or are they separate like they do with the current Porsche stuff?) I think that would be amazing!  Sucks that the Logitech G27 isn't able to work with 360 as it's not pricey and my buddy said it works great on PC.  I'm waiting for my tenant to move out of the 1st floor/basement before I buy it, but once I get that space back I'm putting my guitars and a cockpit down there for sure!  I've been looking at the Obutto + acrylic desktop since it won't cost me an arm and a leg like some of the other options out there. Are there any besides Obutto or Rennsport to check out as far as cockpits go?  I'm so hyped for Forza!


----------



## GazPots

I havent seen a price listed upon my internet travels as of yet, but i'd assume they will be in the usual fanatec price range which is what i like to call "a lot". 


In the fanatec webshop the current wheels range from 160 euros ($220) to 330 euros ($470) for the wheels alone. When i bought my Porsche 911 turbo wheel S over a year ago it was pricey and even more so with the Clubsport pedals but i can't fault the wheels. They rock. Mine is also one of their wheels that works on Xbox 360, PS3 AND PC.  

You are correct on the GT2 being the only one to work on xbox on pc currently on sale. Although both new csr wheels work on xbox, ps3 and pc.


So for the new wheels the one with carbon fiber on the front will probably be the higher end of their range so big buck price is to be expected.


As for pedals, the Clubsports are currently the better option at 200 euros ($280) as the standard pedals they offer (50 euros or $70) have had some issues but will generally get the job done. If you are after quality i cannot recommend the clubsport pedals enough. They are fucking bomb proof (at least mine are ) They are however releasing CSR pedals at a cheaper price from the clubsports and they look like this. Expect price around halfway between standards and clubsports.







I just use the rennsport wheels stand but the more i use it the more annoying the centre post becomes. The actual cockpit they make looks outrageous, especially since it can house 3 monitors for all your multiscreen needs (if you have 3 xbox's and 3 copies of forza that is ). Not really sure what other or better stand/cockpit options are out there but i'm sure there are some i haven't found yet.



Edit - Just a thought but if there are owners of the Porsche 911 Turbo S wheel who are selling to upgrade to the CSR you might be able to grab a bargain. Those wheels were limited edition so they are now sold out but they are also xbox, ps3 and pc compatible.


----------



## GazPots

Hockenheim is IN!


----------



## Joose

^What an awesome track!


----------



## GazPots

Twitter thing

I'm still think people are referring to sunset as night but you never know, it might be in there.


----------



## Joose

I don't think we'll have night racing right away. I feel like it will be part of this "Epic DLC" we have coming.

'06 Pontiac GTO and '06 Subaru S204 revealed today. Sweet!


----------



## GazPots

Did you see the awesome Aston Martin dbr1 shown?

Aston Martin DBR1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


If not............












Check out the driver suit and golves/helmet.


----------



## Joose

Yeah dude, it looks awesome.

Same goes for the new Cars and Tracks section they have on the site. Time to watch that manufacturer list slowly increase.

Lot of good info here: Gamescom 2011: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo (Xbox 360) - GameSpot Video

I LOVE the Top Gear room his M3 is in. And here are a few of my favorite pics from the new Forza Garage:











(Fixed headlights!)


----------



## GazPots

They look awesome, but good god this wait is getting incredibly hard now. 



I managed to get both Forza 2 and 3 to 1000 achievement points so now i've got jack shit to do in the mean time.  Fail.


----------



## Joose

I played TDU2 for about a week. But after I obtained all the cars I can't get in Forza (Veyron SS, SLR 722s, F430 Scuderia Spyder, Zonda F Roadster, CCX-R, etc), I lost all interest.


----------



## Joose

An updated car reveals list: (cars in *bold* are new to Forza)

---------------------- 
*14th July 2011*​ ---------------------- 

*1993 McLaren F1 * 
2009 Alfa Romeo Brera Italia Independent

2008 Lamborghini Reventon
1995 Ferrari F50 
2009 Ferrari California 


-------------------- 
*18th July 2011* 
----------------------


1973 Pontiac Firebird Trans AM SD-455 

1971 AMC Javelin AMX 

-------------------- 
*19th July 2011*​ ---------------------- 


*2011 Ford Ka *
2009 SEAT Ibiza Cupra 
2004 Volkswagen Beetle 

-------------------- 
*20th July 2011* 
​ 
---------------------- 


* 1998 VW GTI VR6 Mk3*
1996 Eagle Talon TSi Turbo
2004 Chrysler PT Cruiser GT 

-------------------- *21st July 2011* 
​ 
---------------------- 

*1997 Honda Civic Type-R * 
* 1992 Ford Escort RS Cosworth* 
2009 Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8
1997 Lamborghini Diablo SV
2003 Hyundai Tuscani Elisa 

-------------------- 
*22nd July 2011* 

-------------------- 

*2011 Hyundai ix20 * 
2003 Infiniti G35 
2009 Citroen DS3 


-------------------- *25th July 2011* 

-------------------- ​ 
* 2011 Holden #11 Pepsi Max Crew Commodore VE*
1994 Honda Civic 1.5 VTi
1961 Jaguar E-type S1 

-------------------- 
*26th July 2011* 

--------------------​ 
* 2011 Lexus CT200h * 
1998 TVR Cerbera Speed 12 
1992 Volkswagen Golf GTi 16V Mk2 

-------------------- *27th July 2011* 

--------------------​ 

*1957 Ford Thunderbird*
1993 Ford SVT Cobra R
2010 Ford Taurus SH 

-------------------- 
*28th July 2011* 

-------------------- ​ 

*2010 BMW Motorsport #79 Jeff Koons BMW M3 GT2 Art Car
**2011 BMW X5 M *
1971 BMW 3.0 CSL
1973 BMW 2002 Turbo 

--------------------​ *29th July 2011* ​ -------------------- 


* 2011 Ford #4 IRWIN Racing FG Falcon * 
2009 Holden HSV w427 
2010 Joss JT1 to Forza 

--------------------​ *1st August 2011* ​ -------------------- 


* 1977 Aston Martin V8 Vantage * 
2010 Radical SR8 Supersport 
2010 Jaguar #33 Jaguar RSR XKR GT 

--------------------​ *2nd August 2011* ​ -------------------- 


*1989 Toyota MR2 SC*
1974 Lancia Stratos HF Stradale
2010 Lotus Evora Type 124 Endurance Race Car 

--------------------​ *3rd August 2011* ​ --------------------


*2010 BMW Z4 GT3 * 
2008 #2 Mopar Dodge Viper Competition Coupe 
2003 Subaru #77 CUSCO SUBARU ADVAN IMPREZA 

--------------------​ *4th August 2011* ​ -------------------- 


*2011 Lamborghini Sesto Elemento* 
2010 Bertone Mantide 
2010 Spada Vetture Sport Codatronca TS 

--------------------​ *5th August 2011* ​ 
-------------------- 

*2010 Ferrari #83 Risi Competizione F430G * 
2007 SEAT Leon Supercup 
2007 Peugeot Super 2000


--------------------​ *9th August 2011* ​ 
------------------- 

*1964 Chevrolet Impala SS 409* 
2009 Chevrolet Corvette ZR1​ 
1990 Chevrolet Camaro IROC-Z 
2008 Acura #15 Lowe's Fernandez ARX-01b 

2008 Acura #26 Andretti-Green racing ARX-01b 
2008 Acura #66 de Ferran Motorsports ARX-01b 
2011 Aston Martin #6 Muscle Milk Aston Martin Lola 
2001 BMW #6 Prototype Technology Group M3 GTR  
2009 BMW #92 Rahal Letterman Racing M3 GT2 

2009 Ford #40 Robertson Racing Ford GT Mk7 

--------------------​ *10th August 2011* ​ 
-------------------​ 
*2011 Nissan Leaf* 
1998 Nissan R390 
1970 Nissan Datsun 510 

--------------------​ *11th August 2011* ​ 
------------------- 

*1988 Mitsubishi Starion ESI-R*

1990 Lotus Carlton​ 
1988 Lamborghini Countach LP5000 QV 

--------------------​ *12th August 2011* ​ 
------------------ 

*1969 Oldsmobile Hurst/Olds 442* 
2002 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am Ram Air 
1970 Chevrolet El Camino SS 454 

--------------------​ *15th August 2011* ​ 
------------------​ 
*1999 Lotus Elise Sport*

1994 Nissan Silvia K's 
2008 Infiniti G37 Coupe Sport 
2003 Lexus IS300 
1995 Toyota MR2 GT 
2010 Mazda MX-5 Superlight 

-------------------- *16th August 2011* ​ ------------------​ 

*2009 Pontiac Solstice GXP * 
1999 Shelby Series 1​2006 Chrysler Crossfire SRT6 
1968 Shelby GT-500KR 
2010 Chevrolet Camaro SS 
1971 Plymouth Cuda 426 HEMI 

-------------------- 
*17th August 2011* ​ 
------------------​ 

* 2010 Maserati GranTurismo S * 
1999 Pagani Zonda C12 
1971 De Tomaso Pantera 
1969 Ferrari Dino 246 GT 
1980 Abarth 131 Abarth 
1965 Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GTA Stradale 

-------------------- *18th August 2011* ​ 
------------------​ 

*1958 Aston Martin DBR1 * 
1957 Ferrari 250 California 
1956 Jaguar D-Type 

2006 Audi RS4 
2009 Audi Q7 V12 TDI 
2010 Audi R8 5.2 FSI quattro 

-------------------- 
*19th August 2011* ​ 
------------------​ 

*2006 Pontiac GTO * 
1987 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am GTA 
2009 Pontiac G8 GXP 
2006 Subaru Impreza S204 
1994 Toyota Celica GT-Four ST205 
2004 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII MR! 

-------------------- 
*22nd August 2011* ​ 
------------------​ 
*2011 Ferrari FF * 
2010 Aston Martin Rapide 
2010 Bentley Continental Supersports 
2005 Lamborghini Murciélago 
2004 Maserati MC12 
1998 Mercedes-Benz CLK GTR 

-------------------- *23rd August 2011* ​ 
------------------​ 

*2006 Hummer H1 Alpha* 
*1991 GMC Syclone* 
2009 Mercedes-Benz ML 63 AMG 

2006 Dodge Ram SRT-10 
2008 Saleen S331 Supercab. 
2008 Range Rover Vogue Supercharged


So ready for this game!!​


----------



## GazPots

Joose said:


> *2006 Hummer H1 Alpha*


















Gonna pwnin' some noobs in my house sized hummer in a month and a bit.


----------



## GazPots

PS - No Porsche in the game. 



Which sucks casue i really fuckin loved the GT1 road and race cars. They rest was a bit "meh" though.


----------



## Joose

Yeah, the Porsche thing is meh. I only like the Carrera GT, Cayenne, Panamera and GT3 RS. Although I was kinda looking forward to hopefully driving the new GT2, which is a monster.

RUF is whatever, I want Gemballa. 

As for the Hummer, I cannot wait to find uses for it haha.


----------



## GazPots

As someone on the forum suggested, Multi class race with Hummers off the line first vs tuned small cars fighting through the carnage. Would make for some interesting passing moves. 

OR car soccer goalie? (one that takes up the whole goal )



As for the whole Porsche thing (which is now at "hilarious" levels of crybaby posting on the forum) i am actually REALLY looking forward to RUF. Like, i cannot fucking wait to let rip in them. Porsche to me was always stale and boring bar a few examples of awesomeness (Gt1 ). There are only so many versions of a 911 i can find interesting and that's not a lot. 


Tuned Porsches in outrageous colors? Yes please.


Secretly hoping the yellowbird is in (even a CTR2 will do me). Not too bothered if it isn't but if it is = magic even Harry Potter can't produce.


----------



## Joose

Tons and tons of new info, way too much for me to post from my phone. But i can at least copy and paste some pics!

Some incredible photos at that, from the chosen few who already have the game:

















(not a fan of the Fiat 500, but damn does it look real)

















October 11th needs to get here a little quicker!


----------



## AcousticMinja

Those graphics 
always been a fan of Forza. The fact that Jeremy Clarkson is narrating the game just makes it 20x more awesome!!


----------



## GazPots

Things to notice.........

Paintable headlight covers


Joose said:


>



Number plates (Hmm, perhaps this is just a livery editor plate stuck on the plain car?)


Joose said:


>



New exhaust tips (possibly to do with bumper change but i can hope)





White paintable rims AND de-spoilering a car as an option. 






Look at the back for a paintable aftermarket spoiler. 





This one is obvious, look at the hood. 





Matte paint!!






I cannot wait.


----------



## Despised_0515

Matte white Audi R8, here I come 
Pre-ordering from Best Buy on thursday for the free fuzzy dice, hah.
Can't wait!


----------



## Joose

The matte paint and all the new hoods/kit pieces on the muscle cars makes me so happy.


----------



## GazPots

Is the maserati available from the dealership with matte paint in real life?


I know the Reventon had matte black/grey in Forza 3 but it was locked to the car and you couldn't remove it (any colour you chose came as matte) so i'm hoping this isn't a similar scenario.


If it didn't come as standard in matte black then we jammin'.


----------



## Joose

It comes in matte blue and gray, so... Yeah.

Honestly, I've been assuming matte paint would be an option ever since I saw it on the Reventon in FM3.

If the option is not there, I'll shit a chicken.


----------



## HighGain510

Definitely can't wait for this to come out already!  Almost there finally!


----------



## shadscbr

HighGain510 said:


> Definitely can't wait for this to come out already!  Almost there finally!


 
Hey Matt, did you ever find a cool racing pit, or did you buy a Ferrari seat and get Ron Thorn to make you a killer Koa wheel stand? 

I hope to have a cool driving pit put together by the time this game comes out.

Shad


----------



## HighGain510

shadscbr said:


> Hey Matt, did you ever find a cool racing pit, or did you buy a Ferrari seat and get Ron Thorn to make you a killer Koa wheel stand?
> 
> I hope to have a cool driving pit put together by the time this game comes out.
> 
> Shad



  

Yeah actually I did! I ended up going with Obutto, I literally just finished rebuilding it yesterday. Little story to go with that one, I planned on posting a thread soon but since it's not finished yet I can't do it just yet. I still want to direct-mount the G-27 pedals to the frame but since it's carbon steel I have to bring it with me to PA to have my dad help me with that portion of the build.  Only bummer about the current rig is that I can't use it with Forza since the G-27 isn't compatible with 360 (fucking Microsoft is so lame with their driver licensing, Logitech said they would have made the wheel work with the xbox like they did with PS3 but MS wants a licensing fee for their proprietary drivers so Logitech gave them the finger on that one! ) but I'm waiting to see how much the cheaper Fanatec wheel ends up costing as if that will work with the G-27 pedals and I can hook it up to the 360 that way I'd gladly buy a 2nd wheel so I can play Forza in the cockpit.  Also bonus, because of the stuff that went on with the Obutto I ended up with a 2nd racing seat as well so at least for the meantime I can play my LE version of Forza from a racing seat set up in front of my 50" in the living room!


----------



## HighGain510

Btw for any folks who were interested the Fanatec CSR wheel is finally up for pre-sale! I grabbed mine while they still have them! The CSR Elite pre-orders aren't up but I believe the Elite was $499 for just the wheel... Ouch!  The regular CSR wheel is $249!


----------



## GazPots

A lot of guys got green disks from Turn 10 over at their forums (where these pictures are coming from) and they just keep posting lots of pictures.  



This game needs to come out already.


----------



## Joose

Yeah dude. I gotta stop checking the forum; I need SOME surprises lol.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> A lot of guys got green disks from Turn 10 over at their forums (where these pictures are coming from) and they just keep posting lots of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> This game needs to come out already.



I can haz jealousy?!  2 weeks away.... must... make... it... 

Also, super-hyped for this guy:






Yay for being able to use my cockpit with Forza now!!! Hopefully the container ship hits the US in time for the release of Forza 4!


----------



## GazPots




----------



## HighGain510

I'll be posting a separate thread with my cockpit all set up once the Fanatec CSR arrives!  I am currently using my G-27 but I'm going to get some help from my dad to get the pedals from the G-27 reverse-mounted and hard-mounted to the frame of my Obutto since I can still use them with the adapter from Fanatec!  It's going to be legen.... wait for it..... dary!   Definitely find it easier to get more into the game with a wheel setup.


----------



## GazPots

^^^Sounds good man. Those new wheels are seriously sexy (jealous ). It seems like everyone is getting their "rigs" all setup and oiled for the F4 launch day.



I'm all set myself. 


New tv with serious hardware delivered yesterday - check
5.1 surround with awesome bass ownage - check
Fanatec goodness all ready in its stand/chair - check

All that's left is a buttkicker but i can't find a uk store who stocks it. Doh!


High five to everyone.


----------



## Bobo

This game looks fantastic. Damn there's just too many awesome games coming out. Who has enough time? hehe


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> ^^^Sounds good man. Those new wheels are seriously sexy (jealous ). It seems like everyone is getting their "rigs" all setup and oiled for the F4 launch day.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all set myself.
> 
> 
> New tv with serious hardware delivered yesterday - check
> 5.1 surround with awesome bass ownage - check
> Fanatec goodness all ready in its stand/chair - check
> 
> All that's left is a buttkicker but i can't find a uk store who stocks it. Doh!
> 
> 
> High five to everyone.



NOICE!!! Yeah as far as sound goes I'm "cheating" using my KRK RP5's and the K10 sub!  My monitor is a 28", I had actually set it up with THREE (yeah you read that right... ) 28" monitors with the Obutto rig but I found out the hard way that having monitors that large in front of you and at the edge of your periphery is REALLY hard to focus and in fast-paced games you end up missing stuff! It did LOOK badass though:







(note it's now down to 1 monitor and that's before I had mounted the table with the wheel and whatnot )

SENSORY OVERLOAD!  

If my single 28" dies on me I might look into going back to the triple monitor setup with like 24" or 22" monitors, we'll see! For racing the single 28" seems to be doing the trick as I've run Dirt 2/3 and TDU2 without issue!  C'mooooon Forza!


----------



## metal_sam14

HOLY FUCKING NERD-GASM! 

So jelly...


----------



## Joose

I'll be sticking with a controller until I invest in the CSR Elite. Or that wheel that looks like the 458's. Not nearly as good, but sexy as Hell. 

Simulation Steering will be interesting on a controller.


----------



## GazPots

On the previous page i posted 1 .


This is not enough. Have some more HighGain.


----------



## GazPots

The demo of this game kicks ass.


Major ass.





Side note - you can't disable the music from the game so just start the demo, then use the xboxs internal music player to play a random track. 

Hit pause and you'll have no music over the demo allowing you to hear the cars better. 


PS - the zonda sounds fucking outragous.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> The demo of this game kicks ass.
> 
> 
> Major ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note - you can't disable the music from the game so just start the demo, then use the xboxs internal music player to play a random track.
> 
> Hit pause and you'll have no music over the demo allowing you to hear the cars better.
> 
> 
> PS - the zonda sounds fucking outragous.



Wait what?! The demo is out?  Aw man I can't wait to get home!  

P.S. The Zonda SHOULD sound outrageous, that thing is a menace on the track!


----------



## GazPots

It's glorious.  The snap oversteer on sim steering is a sight to behold. You WILL bury the cars into the barrier once you start pushing for the lap times. 

And you WILL push for lap times once you start up rivals mode. That is truely awesome.  As a side note the track stats the temperature as -4 celcius (24 F) so don't expect super grip right away. 


Also..........


----------



## Taylor2

Just finished all of the rivals and tried the three cars in the arcade.


Wow.


I only played on the expert setting, but damn is this game right on the money.

The cars sounded exactly the same as they do in real life, the oversteer and brake lock-up is pretty well spot on, playing with a clutch is tons of fun.


Well done Turn10.


----------



## Customisbetter

The racing wheel is getting some love tonight.


----------



## GazPots

The modes where you have to set a lap time while constantly passing equivalent cars (abeit slower than you) is truely epic.


You find yourself constantly diving down the inside or taking the crazy round the outside passes. Occasionally you get a gem of a 3 abreast uber pass down the fast section of the track to a hard left at the bottom of the hill. And you make it.  It really gets you in the mood for some peer to peer racing. Just a shame there is no online versus in the demo.



My only gripe so far is that on modes where there are 12 cars or more the mirrors on the interior view dip to under 30fps (or thereabouts) and it's really annoying. Especially for me since it's the only view i race in.


Apart from that it's a beast of a demo, showcasing what will most likely become a beast of a game. 


Awesome.




PS - Take the Zonda to the tunnel and rip through it at the top end of the gear for some truely epic noise. Even better if you manage to get a big flaming backfire in there too.


----------



## GazPots

Also it seems the full car list was out a while ago and i never noticed. Suffice to say the following cars can be bought in Forza 3 and you'll unlock them in stock form in Forza 4.

This image was almost certainly posted before but i can't remember. Just make sure you have them all before you begin F4.






It now seems the secret part refers to the...........



Super secret car is said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 HKS Time Attack Evolution CT230R [Unicorn / FM3 Profile Import if in FM3 Garage ~ Or buy in Auction House]






Full unicorn list is below (spoiler'd up incase i upset anyone ).



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 2002 M3-GTR "Street Version" [Unicorn / Buy in Auction House]
> 
> 1969 Camaro SS Coupe [Unicorn / FM3 Profile Import if in FM3 Garage ~ Or buy in Auction House]
> 
> 2007 430 Scuderia [Unicorn / Get via FM3 Profile Import if in FM3 Garage ~ Or buy in Auction House]
> 
> 2003 Challenge Stradale [Unicorn / Buy in Auction House]
> 
> 2007 Shelby GT500 [Unicorn / Buy in Auction House]
> 
> 2004 Mugen Civic Type-R [Unicorn / Buy in Auction House]
> 
> 2002 Mugen Integra Type-R [Unicorn / Buy in Auction House]
> 
> 2005 NSX-R GT [Unicorn / Buy in Auction House]
> 
> 2007 Gallardo Superleggera [Unicorn / Get via FM3 Profile Import if in FM3 Garage~ Or buy in Auction House]
> 
> 2007 Murciélago LP640 [Unicorn / Buy in Auction House]
> 
> 2002 RX-7 Spirit R Type-A [Unicorn / FM3 Profile Import if in FM3 Garage ~ Or buy in Auction House]
> 
> 2006 HKS Time Attack Evolution CT230R [Unicorn / FM3 Profile Import if in FM3 Garage ~ Or buy in Auction House]
> 
> 1993 MINE'S R32 Skyline GT-R [Unicorn / Buy in Auction House]
> 
> 2002 MINE'S R34 Skyline GT-R [Unicorn / Buy in Auction House]
> 
> 2004 Top Secret Silvia D1-Spec S15 [image] [Unicorn / Buy in Auction House]
> 
> 2006 Impreza S204 [Unicorn / FM3 Profile Import if in FM3 Garage ~ Or buy in Auction House]
> 
> 2002 Top Secret 0-300 Supra [Unicorn / Buy in Auction House]


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> Also it seems the full car list was out a while ago and i never noticed. Suffice to say the following cars can be bought in Forza 3 and you'll unlock them in stock form in Forza 4.
> 
> This image was almost certainly posted before but i can't remember. Just make sure you have them all before you begin F4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It now seems the secret part refers to the...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full unicorn list is below (spoiler'd up incase i upset anyone ).




Hmmm I'm confused, I never played through Forza 3 so if I don't get those cars in Forza 3 I can't get them in Forza 4?


----------



## GazPots

There are 2 types of car on these lists, loyalty reward cars and "unicorns".


The loyalty reward cars are just normal and can be bought at the dealership in Forza 4. Turn 10 are basically saying if you own these in Forza 3 we want to reward you by giving you them in Forza 4.


The unicorns are another matter. They cannot be bought at the dealerships. They can only be gained through buying them in the auction house (unicorns in forza 3 went for 10's of millions of credits each) or through turn 10 events on their website (photo comps, facebook challenges etc). These cars cannot be gifted or auctioned off by anyone other than Turn 10.

If you own any unicorns in forza 3, they will be gifted to you in forza 4 where they will remain as unicorns. 




On both lists only the *ZR1, LFA and 458 Italia* are regular cars which you will be able to buy in the dealerships in forza 4. They just happen to be part of the "loyalty" bonus Turn 10 is doing. 


I hope i havent confused you further mate. If i have i'll try to enlighten you a bit more.


----------



## HighGain510

Oh okay I got it now, thanks for the explanation.  Damn that sucks, some of those are really cool ones, wish they would have included some of the unicorn ones for the folks who bought the Limited Edition!


----------



## GazPots

They still might. Remember VIP status in the limited collectors edition means gift cars throughout the games life.


----------



## philkilla

Yah....the demo totally wet my palette....


and my e-vagina. Oh lordy



I just hope the 2012 Boss 302 is in the game or the 2011 5.0...for obvious personal reasons


----------



## GazPots

OMNOMNOM.


----------



## HighGain510

Hmmm do any of you have experience with the Fanatec Clubsport pedals? I just found out they can be reverse-mounted/inverted which means I could bolt them to my Obutto.... they seem MUCH nicer than the G-27 pedals and quite a bit more realistic especially on the brake.  Little pricey but I'm considering it, just wondering if any of you gents have messed around with them. 

Also update full of awesome - just got the email from Fanatec and my CSR Wheel is leaving the US warehouse today!  Might even have it in time for release day of Forza!


----------



## Customisbetter

Played the Demo. It is good. 

Kinda pissed about the lack of controlled start though...


----------



## GazPots

HighGain510 said:


> *Hmmm do any of you have experience with the Fanatec Clubsport pedals? * I just found out they can be reverse-mounted/inverted which means I could bolt them to my Obutto.... they seem MUCH nicer than the G-27 pedals and quite a bit more realistic especially on the brake.  Little pricey but I'm considering it, just wondering if any of you gents have messed around with them.
> 
> Also update full of awesome - just got the email from Fanatec and my CSR Wheel is leaving the US warehouse today!  Might even have it in time for release day of Forza!




Yep, i've got those badboys. They are rock solid in construction and they also have adjustable face plates on the pedals, allowing you to space them outward or inward to suit your feet. They also have a really solid spring loaded pedal feel to them and good force feedback.

I can't recommend them enough really.  I haven't had a problem with them since i've owned them for over a year.



Customisbetter said:


> Played the Demo. It is good.
> 
> Kinda pissed about the lack of controlled start though...



What are you referrig to with the controlled start?


On manual with clutch you can control your revs right from the moment the car appears on screen (pre 321 countdown).


----------



## Customisbetter

Ah that bullshit. I have the stock microsoft pedals with no clutch so they don't allow you to control revs during the countdown. Basically makes the drag racing part of the game completely worthless.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> Yep, i've got those badboys. They are rock solid in construction and they also have adjustable face plates on the pedals, allowing you to space them outward or inward to suit your feet. They also have a really solid spring loaded pedal feel to them and good force feedback.
> 
> I can't recommend them enough really.  I haven't had a problem with them since i've owned them for over a year.



Noice! Might use my Logitech for now and then order a set of those with the shifter! 



Customisbetter said:


> Ah that bullshit. I have the stock microsoft pedals with no clutch so they don't allow you to control revs during the countdown. Basically makes the drag racing part of the game completely worthless.



You need to man up and get a real controller!


----------



## GazPots

They've either got some clubsport shifter coming out or it's out now. It looks like a metal sequential shifter which would rock like a bastard for me. Must own it (if it's out that is). What one you gonna get?



Customisbetter said:


> Ah that bullshit. I have the stock microsoft pedals with no clutch so they don't allow you to control revs during the countdown. Basically makes the drag racing part of the game completely worthless.



It doesn't work on automatic or plain manual.


If you have no clutch pedal you can try re-mapping the clutch pedal to a button on your steering wheel instead. I know lots of controller users did that but i've not heard of (clutchless) wheel users doing it. 


Unfortunatly the demo doesn't allow changing of control layouts, but if F4 is anything like F3, you'll be able to customise your controllers no problem in the full game.


----------



## Customisbetter

Damn i never even thought about trying that. ill have to take a look when i get home.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> They've either got some clubsport shifter coming out or it's out now. It looks like a metal sequential shifter which would rock like a bastard for me. Must own it (if it's out that is). What one you gonna get?



Yeah they have the CSR Shifter SET, so it comes with the standard 6-speed H-shifter as well as a sequential shifter. They're both metal (although the bases look like cheap plastic in the pictures...?  ) and look pretty badass so I think I might end up buying them as well since I like racing with an H-shifter as well as using the paddles.

Basically my setup will be the following:







+






+






+







Now THAT is a man's racing setup!   If I could swing it (and it would work with 360, still haven't heard back from the guy who runs the company so I'm probably going to pass on them ) these pedals look ridiculously awesome, albeit ridiculously pricey @ $600:








That's about as realistic as you're going to get without having an actual car to race in!


----------



## GazPots

So that box with a pedal faceplate and small bits in it is for what purpose? Upside down mounting kit? Or accessories for the clubsport pedals?


As for the shifters they look almost exactly like what i've got for my PWTS. H-shifter and sequential shifter but they are made of plastic with some faux metal look. Saying that they are well made but not the sort of thing you agressive abuse upshifting like a maniac  . Feels like i'd break it. As soon as the clubsport shifter and handbrake come out i'll be upgrading to them. Nothing like that quality bulletproof feel you get with them. After a bit of googleing the CSR shifters have a metal stick and knob on it.


According to the Fanatec website the clubsport shifter will be 100 euros and out in the 3rd quarter of 2011 (forza 4 time!).


Made of aluminium and steel parts with interchangeable knob (carbon, leather etc). No fucking around then eh? 



Ps - Fanatec handbrake! apparently works with forza 3 and beyond. Not released in time for F4 launch though


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> So that box with a pedal faceplate and small bits in it is for what purpose? Upside down mounting kit? Or accessories for the clubsport pedals?



Yeah they have a kit so you can customize the feel/throw of the pedals for the Clubsport ones.  Very cool about the Clubsport shifter too, I hadn't seen that so I guess I'll hold out for a bit and see what the price is like when they drop to decide whether or not to buy one.


----------



## Taylor2

HighGain510 said:


> That's about as realistic as you're going to get without having an actual car to race in!




That. 


Is fucking amazing.


How would you mount it?


----------



## Joose

The demo is sick. All of the cars sound fantastic.

The first thing I noticed (other than the phenomenal physics) is how great the shifts sound. The 458 is perfect.

The Alps: Fucking brilliant track. Soooo fast, and the slightest mistake will kill your time.


----------



## Joose

The demo is sick. All of the cars sound fantastic.

The first thing I noticed (other than the phenomenal physics) is how great the shifts sound. The 458 is perfect.

The Alps: Fucking brilliant track. Soooo fast, and the slightest mistake will kill your time.


----------



## HighGain510

Taylor said:


> That.
> 
> 
> Is fucking amazing.
> 
> 
> How would you mount it?




Two options for that puppy:

A) Stock form as pictured would be mounted to a cockpit (and the Obutto that I have is apparently popular with the CST crowd so the owner has actually created brackets specifically for the Obutto so it's all ready to go!)

or 

B) They sell a version with the floor stand for $100 more (which brings it to $700... ouchies! ) which could be used without a cockpit:


----------



## HighGain510

So since the Clubsport shifter isn't out I'm going to hold out for that but I did go ahead and buy the Clubsport pedals, tuning kit and the orange anodized pedal kit!  Going to be a slick setup once I get them reverse-mounted and bolted to the Obutto!


----------



## GazPots

You do realise the CSR pedals have a kit to reverse mount them?











Same pedals.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> You do realise the CSR pedals have a kit to reverse mount them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same pedals.



Right but I'm using an actual cockpit, not laying the pedals down on the floor.   The angle of those when mounted would be funky (and I know this because my G27 pedals are at that angle currently since they're not mounted, the angle gets uncomfortable after a very short period of time ). The Clubsport pedals have a metal base which can easily be mounted to the cockpit and at the correct angle (I've already checked with a couple folks and they showed me it can be done rather easily). Plus they haven't mentioned what the price will be yet but you have to buy the pedals AND the kit to reverse mount them. The Clubsports can be reverse-mounted without any extra hardware, just have to open the bottom panel and swap the cables on the PCB and flip the pedals around. 


Also I can't tell from the pics and haven't found a description about specifics on construction, are the CSR pedals solid aluminum or are parts of the baseplate/pedal holders made out of ABS? I thought typically the reason the CSR stuff was cheaper was due to the construction and materials, no?


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> Same pedals.




Actually after some searching I did find that the old Engadget article had some specifics on the differences, the CSR pedals are NOT the same as the Clubsport pedals it would seem:

Forza Motorsport CSR and CSR Elite wheel and pedals hands-on -- Engadget



Engadget said:


> Unfortunately we didn't get to experience this wheel's feedback effects, but our brief hands-on time definitely left us feeling confident of its build quality and precision. We felt similarly good about the new CSR pedals, which take a lot of design cues from the Clubsport pedals, but will be offered with a lower price. Like the Clubsports, there's still an adjustable load cell for the brake, *but accelerator and clutch have moved to simpler potentiometers.*



So basically the "standard" Fanatec pedals ($30 ones) are really cheap and use potentiometers for all the pedals like the Logitech G27 pedals do. The big difference between the CSR pedals and the Clubsport pedals is that while they both offer the adjustable load cell technology for the brake, the Clubsports use "contactless sensors" for all three pedals whereas the CSR pedals use potentiometers like the cheaper pedals do and if I'm paying to upgrade from the G27 pedals I already have, I'm not settling for JUST a better brake, I'd like the clutch and gas to feel more realistic too!  If the standard pedals are $30 and the Clubsport pedals are $199, I'd assume the CSR ones will probably hit somewhere between the $100 and $150 mark since they have the CSR Elite pedals up already and those are $149. 

Like I said, the slight price difference is worth the better experience for me.  I used to really be into racing games when I took a break from FPS stuff and since I bought the cockpit + wheel setup it has increased the enjoyability *substantially* so if there are items that could further enhance that, I'm okay spending a little bit extra since I'm not currently hurting for cash and ESPECIALLY since I'm not officially "married" yet I'd like to buy these toys now before "my" money becomes "our" money if you know what I'm saying!


----------



## Bobo

I need to stop reading this thread. I wants wheels and pedals  I jelly.


----------



## Joose

My controller works for me, for now. And a MS wheel/pedals. I'll probably upgrade before Summer though.


----------



## Joose

I want that Ferrari lookin' wheel, if it's any good. So gorgeous...

On a depressing note, I probably won't have my internet setup right away. Guess I gotta wait on the Muscle Car Pack. And I was shown my copy of FM4 LCE at Game Stop today.


----------



## GazPots

I still need to wait till the 14th. It sucks ass.


----------



## Joose

^Damn that does blow...

I hate that I won't have internet for probably another week. Guess it'll be all about World Tour. Eventuallg hop and live and already have all kinds of shit haba.


----------



## Taylor2

Can I ask some of you guys a question?



For some of these special cars posted on here, are they all DLC or are they gifts every other week or.....

I'd be kinda bummed out if they were all DLC's....that would get expensive very quickly.


----------



## GazPots

Depends on what you mean by "special" cars?


I'm not sure i follow but i'm guessing you are referring the list of cars posted a few pages ago with spoiler text? or not?


----------



## Joose

Yeah, which cars specifically?

And, I will be purchasing the Thrustmaster Ferrari 458 Italia wheel and pedals as soon as it's available on Amazon. I heard they're only $90, which is just worth having a wheel that looks like that lol.


----------



## Taylor2

GazPots said:


> Depends on what you mean by "special" cars?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure i follow but i'm guessing you are *referring the list of cars posted a few pages ago with spoiler text?* or not?



Indeed.


----------



## GazPots

According to the Forza 4 car list (official list) all the cars i posted in those 2 lists (picture list and spoiler covered list) are part of the game from launch and are NOT dlc.


----------



## Rock4ever

After reading IGN's review I'm very compelled to buy this...wish they'd bring back rallisport challenge though.


----------



## GazPots

My copy is in the mail. Wootsauce.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> My copy is in the mail. Wootsauce.



As is mine, and I got my email from Amazon with my WRX STi code too!  Wheel is set to arrive, pedals will be here later in the week (can use the G27s until then)! It's going to be a good week! 

Also in slightly OT news - figures I just dropped all this cash on the new racing rig, then broke down and bought $3K worth of furniture with my fiancé and NOW I get my email from Fractal telling me my name on the Axe-Fx II list is up!   Ah well, still trying to figure out if I can swing it all, if I can add the Axe-Fx II to the list of new toys before Christmas my head could quite possibly explode!


----------



## Joose

I would have to work a 10 hour day tomorrow. Lamesauce.

Oh well, not like I have intrawebz right now anyway. Next week! Then, my social life gets put on hold for the Xbox Live life. Though, that's probably going to happen regardless of my internet problem.


----------



## guitarister7321

Just Pre-Ordered via Amazon. Coming tomorrow, cannot fucking wait to drive the '98 VW GTI MkIII.


----------



## Joose

First thing I'm gonna do is hot lap either the Sesto Elemento or the '77 Trans Am, the year Forza should have had all along.


----------



## GazPots

I keep finding myself look at this site and constantly clicking for more pictures......

Just enter a number and hit enter (the list goes up to 6000 as of now, but there are a lot of broken links in it).

Forza 4 Photos


-------------------------------------

I just hope they've fixed the Moslers ridiculous rear downforce.






The realism is strong in this one


----------



## Joose

^Curious about the downforce issue with the Mosler?

Love that car. And I find it hilarious it's been banned from some races for basically being too good.


----------



## GazPots

In Forza 3 it created 1300 lbs of rear downforce which is quite frankly ridiculous. To put that into perspective a general "forza" rear wing on a road car had a maximum of 200lbs. That's why the mosler went round every track like it was on rails.  

There were a few cars with large rear downforce levels but none as huge as the mosler. Which was odd since the wing wasn't particularly outrageous. Compare that with a Lambo GTR wing that was only good for half the moslers downforce yet it dwarfs the mt900's wing.


Even the LMP cars can't reach those levels with HUGE wings. I'm willing to bet it was a mistake but it was certainly a fun mistake.


----------



## Joose

Ah, I see. I had no idea it was THAT much. I just thought it was THAT good of a car, considering its real life reputation.

I bet it's gonna be fun in 4. And we already know it sounds amazing and perfect, like every other car so far.

God I hope the Astons and Ferrari F50 sound right.


----------



## GazPots

I just saw that GT5 is getting Spa as a dlc track so i'm betting we won't be getting that one if we still get a track dlc that is. 




PS - *cough* Bathhurst *cough*


----------



## HighGain510

Boofest, looks like there was a delay with the limited edition copies, so now mine is not "shipped" currently. ARG!!!


----------



## Joose

^Seems to be issues with just about any LCE ordered online. That's pretty fuckin lame.


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah I did some searching and it doesn't seem like it was just Amazon orders. Not sure what the hold-up was exactly, but either way it sucks! I guess on the plus side I'll have the wheel AND the new pedals set up by the time my copy of Forza gets here?  Ah well, patience is a virtue and all that....


----------



## Joose

God the cars on this game sound amazing. I got to play for 30 mins before work. 

I'm gonna go setup everything at a friend's house later today. Because I can't import my profile without Live. Also need my VIP cars and all that.


----------



## AvantGuardian

HighGain510 said:


> Boofest, looks like there was a delay with the limited edition copies, so now mine is not "shipped" currently. ARG!!!





Except my LCE from amazon shipped yesterday (got the USPS tracking number). I didn't get release date delivery though because I'm super busy this week, so I think it'll be showing up tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## guitarister7321

Pre-ordered from Amazon yesterday, was delivered at 9:30 this morning. It is now going on 2:00, and I don't get home from school until about 3:15. I'm hoping it's still there, can't wait!


----------



## HighGain510

AvantGuardian said:


> Except my LCE from amazon shipped yesterday (got the USPS tracking number). I didn't get release date delivery though because I'm super busy this week, so I think it'll be showing up tomorrow or Thursday.



Bizarre because I pre-ordered with Amazon and have Prime so normally it would ensure release date delivery. I asked around and it seems common to orders placed online, i.e. I could go in store and they would (might) have them, but if you ordered online apparently you're effed.


----------



## Joose

Best game ever.

And I haven't even played on Live yet.

So far my favorite (stock, and without all the extra/ yet) cars to drive are the Judge, FF, Sesto Elemento, '06 GTO, ZR1, Hemi 'Cuda and the LP-670 SV.


----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


> Best game ever.
> 
> And I haven't even played on Live yet.
> 
> So far my favorite (stock, and without all the extra/ yet) cars to drive are the Judge, FF, Sesto Elemento, '06 GTO, ZR1, Hemi 'Cuda and the LP-670 SV.



JEALOUS!!!  I did get an update from Amazon and my copy arrived with their warehouse and went out today so it should be soon for me too!  Also my Fanatec CSR literally just showed up, can't wait for my pedals to arrive!


----------



## Joose

^THAT is what I'm jealous of haha.

Bad ass though, congrats on your new setup!


----------



## GazPots

People reporting some strange game behavious with fanatec wheels on the forza forums. Manual with clutch on the wheel doesn't pay out credits where as on the controller it does. 

Unresponsive pedals in higher gears on some cars. 



Hope it's just a small minority getting boned by the game. Someone did say the dashboard update has fucked the pedals up a bit for them.



Oh dear........


----------



## guitarister7321

So, as some of you may have noticed, Porsche is NOT in the game. The closest thing is RUF, which are pretty much beast moded 911's.

I also did some research. Here fucking EA bought all the rights to use Porsche in video games.


----------



## Taylor2

So.


Has anyone fully decked out a ZR1 and gave it full throttle yet?



Mine spins up through fourth...


----------



## Taylor2

Scratch that, my C63 AMG will spin through 5th.


1100 horsepower, 250mph in a sedan.



Move out of the way Veyron..


----------



## Joose

^Even stock I spun out The ZR1 once on Road Atlanta. Can only imagine what happens when it's heavily modded.

So, I went to my friend's place, imported all my FM3 stuff, got my free cars, redeemed all the codes, had a lot of fun!

Then I got home... Plugged everything in, still have my free cars and vinyl groups, etc. No muscle car pack, VIP cars or Launch Bonus cars. Which makes no sense to me, because I can access all my DLC on FM3, regardless of whether I'm on Live or not.

So that's annoying! Need interwebz!

Level 10 right now. Could be more, but I spent most of my time on the game today hot lapping. Diggin' these new Affinity things though. At first I didn't like the idea of having free parts; then I remembered the countless hours spent on FM3, re-racing events just to be able to see what some car could be like heavily upgraded. This new system really does make good sense, considering this is a game, not real life.

Pontiac Affinity Level 7, Ferrari 3, Lamborghini 2, Chevy 2, Dodge 2.

Oh and uh... RWD fuckin' rocks in this game!


----------



## Taylor2

Just finished tonight at level 25.

Auctioning off all the cars I don't want.....works really well actually.


This game is definitely more difficult then FM3.


----------



## GazPots

So according to the USA players the unicorns in the auction house are already into the 10's of millions. Shelby gt500 '07 is at over 50 million already..


Credit glitch ahoy!


----------



## HighGain510

guitarister7321 said:


> So, as some of you may have noticed, Porsche is NOT in the game. The closest thing is RUF, which are pretty much beast moded 911's.
> 
> I also did some research. Here fucking EA bought all the rights to use Porsche in video games.



One of my buddies told me that the deal expires in December though so Forza *might* put out a DLC pack with a bunch of Porsche models!  If that's your thing... I'm okay with just the RUF but the Carrera GT 3 would be pretty sweet!


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> People reporting some strange game behavious with fanatec wheels on the forza forums. Manual with clutch on the wheel doesn't pay out credits where as on the controller it does.
> 
> Unresponsive pedals in higher gears on some cars.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it's just a small minority getting boned by the game. Someone did say the dashboard update has fucked the pedals up a bit for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear........



Arg I hope that's not the case, that would suck balls!  I started to drill the 2nd wheel base on my cockpit last night for hard-mounting the CSR wheel.... carbon steel is fucking HARD shit!  Took an hour to drill four 6mm holes... then I found out the screw holes were just a FRACTION too small for the hex screws to fix through.  Going to go at it with the next bit size up and see if I can grab a ring washer and round washer tonight to help lock it in place.  Copy of Forza should arrive tonight and we have furniture being delivered on Friday and since I have to go with their 4 hour window I have to be at home for at LEAST 4 hours... hehe! 



Joose said:


> ^Even stock I spun out The ZR1 once on Road Atlanta. Can only imagine what happens when it's heavily modded.
> 
> So, I went to my friend's place, imported all my FM3 stuff, got my free cars, redeemed all the codes, had a lot of fun!
> 
> Then I got home... Plugged everything in, still have my free cars and vinyl groups, etc. No muscle car pack, VIP cars or Launch Bonus cars. Which makes no sense to me, because I can access all my DLC on FM3, regardless of whether I'm on Live or not.
> 
> So that's annoying! Need interwebz!
> 
> Level 10 right now. Could be more, but I spent most of my time on the game today hot lapping. Diggin' these new Affinity things though. At first I didn't like the idea of having free parts; then I remembered the countless hours spent on FM3, re-racing events just to be able to see what some car could be like heavily upgraded. This new system really does make good sense, considering this is a game, not real life.
> 
> Pontiac Affinity Level 7, Ferrari 3, Lamborghini 2, Chevy 2, Dodge 2.
> 
> Oh and uh... RWD fuckin' rocks in this game!



Sounds awesome!!! I can't wait to finally check this out, you guys are killing me!!!


----------



## guitarister7321

GazPots said:


> So according to the USA players the unicorns in the auction house are already into the 10's of millions. Shelby gt500 '07 is at over 50 million already..
> 
> 
> Credit glitch ahoy!



Sweet. Maybe I'll auction one of my Unicorns then.

And HighGain, I hope it's true about that DLC. I want a GT3!


----------



## HighGain510

Also cool bonus for anyone on the fence about the Fanatec ClubSport pedal set, apparently Thomas updated his blog last night and said they ordered too many of the pedal tuning kits so if you order one now you'll get a tuning kit thrown in for FREE ($49.95 new normally). They're also being cool and said anyone who ordered within the past 2 weeks will get a credit for the kit (which includes me since I ordered mine like 5 days ago).  Bonus!


----------



## GazPots

guitarister7321 said:


> Sweet. Maybe I'll auction one of my Unicorns then.
> 
> And HighGain, I hope it's true about that DLC. I want a GT3!



You can't auction unicorns. Only Turn 10 can. You also cannot gift them either.


Shit outta luck dude.


----------



## HighGain510

Wow Fanatec is on the ball! I just got the email from/Paypal with the $49.95 credit applied to my account! Kickass!


----------



## Rock4ever

Wasn't planning on buying this, but broke down after reading IGN's review. Should arrive today. Lets see if I keep playing when Arkham city arrives!


----------



## Joose

^That's what all the DLC is gonna be meant for!

Time for me to start experimenting and learning how the fuck to utilize the drag compound. Not necessarily raising the front tires yet, but I need to get my Judge launching like the 655 hp monster it is.

By the way, Race Exhaust made that fucker so loud. Same with my ZR1.


----------



## Taylor2

Level 37 now.


Auctioning off cars is the best way to get rid of shit.


----------



## Despised_0515

Buying my copy in about 40 minutes when Gamestop opens. 
If anyone wants to play, here's my gamertag: WrathOfCthulhu


----------



## Joose

Taylor said:


> Level 37 now.
> 
> 
> Auctioning off cars is the best way to get rid of shit.



Yeah, I can't wait to get the internet back and get rid of some of these cars I want nothing to do with. Golfs, Silvias, etc.

My goal today is to hit Level 40. At 29 right now.

By the way.... Where the FUCK is the 540 HEMI?!


----------



## AvantGuardian

USPS says my copy is out for delivery now. Too bad I'm only going to be home for about an hour this evening before I need to leave to go see my friend's band play. I should be able to squeeze a few laps in... might be a little late to the show if this game is as awesome as everyone is saying it is.


----------



## GazPots

This game owns.


100% discount of performance parts is awesome aswell. 


What isn't awesome is how badly i suck at the Indy road course. I'm truely terrible at that circuit.


----------



## AvantGuardian

I got a handful of career races in last night - gotta same this game looks/feels great, even if I'm just chugging along at 110mph in my BMW 2002 (love that car, was pleasantly surprised to get one really early on). I think I'll have to fire up some of the supercars tonight though just to see how crazy things get.


----------



## HighGain510

AvantGuardian said:


> I got a handful of career races in last night - gotta same this game looks/feels great, even if I'm just chugging along at 110mph in my BMW 2002 (love that car, was pleasantly surprised to get one really early on). I think I'll have to fire up some of the supercars tonight though just to see how crazy things get.



Yeah the BMW 2002 races were pretty fun!  The delivery guys are here currently with my furniture and I'm waiting for them to finish putting everything together and literally as soon as they leave I'm busting out my drill so I can finish mounting the Fanatec CSR and then look at how to hook up the Clubsport pedals. If I'm lucky the pedals won't slide TOO much when they're not bolted down and I will be able to start racing with that setup no later than tomorrow! I'm really loving the game but once you get used to a wheel + pedals, going back to a controller just isn't the same!


----------



## AvantGuardian

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah the BMW 2002 races were pretty fun!  The delivery guys are here currently with my furniture and I'm waiting for them to finish putting everything together and literally as soon as they leave I'm busting out my drill so I can finish mounting the Fanatec CSR and then look at how to hook up the Clubsport pedals. If I'm lucky the pedals won't slide TOO much when they're not bolted down and I will be able to start racing with that setup no later than tomorrow! I'm really loving the game but once you get used to a wheel + pedals, going back to a controller just isn't the same!



Super jealous. Unfortunately neither my living room situation nor my wallet situation are conducive to a sweet racing setup. Post pics as soon as you're done!


----------



## Joose

GazPots said:


> This game owns.
> 
> 
> 100% discount of performance parts is awesome aswell.
> 
> 
> What isn't awesome is how badly i suck at the Indy road course. I'm truely terrible at that circuit.




Yeah dude, love the Manufacturer Affinty.

And the Indy Road Course is quickly becoming a favorite of mine haha. Infineon though... I have some work to do.

Also, for the brief hour I was on Live, I noticed the Car Tokens thing. Forgot all about that, mainly because I have no interest in it. I have a nice selection of beastly cars and 1.9 million cr's. It's so easy to make money! And that is beautifully complimented by free parts. I want that Sesto Elemento in my life... Through rewards I've already obtained many million+ credit cars; F1, One-77, Zonda Cinque Roadster, Stirling Moss, 330 P4 (I wanted the Cobra Daytona, but I mean, a 4 million credit difference...)


----------



## GazPots

Speaking of millions, i made 1.5 million purely from doing 1 rival event. 


And it was the infineon 1/4 mile, 500bhp drag challenge. Just by constantly beating my rivals you eventually get to the top tier of 150,000 per rival dispatched.


If i played my cards right i could have made MUCH more but i was stuipid and didn't realise what i was doing right away. If you just continually shave the smallest margin off your time (when in the big money brackets) you can make a boatload for almost no effort. Literally going up 1 rival gets you 150k for 11 seconds of driving. 



I've got 2.5 million in the bank but i'm only level 24 and the last car i got was some executive saloon or something like that. Not quite at the uber cars yet but i'm getting there.


----------



## HighGain510

AvantGuardian said:


> Super jealous. Unfortunately neither my living room situation nor my wallet situation are conducive to a sweet racing setup. Post pics as soon as you're done!



Got it all set up last night finally!  Attached the colour kit for the Clubsport pedals, haven't used the tuning kit yet because I want to see how the pedals interact once they've been tweaked (out of the box both the wheel and pedals are a bit off). It's working out pretty well so far!






Once I reclaim my basement I think I'm going to get that other Obutto frame I have laying here drilled out so it would work as intended, set up my xbox one with a new TV (the LCD monitor I'm using with it is not nearly as gorgeous as my 50" samsung, obviously ) and then I can make the other one dedicated for my PC setup.  It shall be rather epic, but for now I'm pretty happy, the whole setup FEELS solid, but like I said out of the box the wheel AND pedals both need some adjustment and I haven't figured out how to do that yet. Saw a bunch of posts on the Forza forum where people were having the same issues so I guess after reading them I should be good? Ah well, odd driving issues aside it is rather awesome going back to a wheel again, now Fanatec needs to get to work on kicking out the Clubsport shifter as using the paddle shifters is throwing me off! 

Good tip on the rival matches Gaz, I'm going to have to run a few of those once I get the tweaks figured out! 


P.S. You said you have the Clubsport pedals right? If you do, did you make any specific tweaks to either the hardware or in-game options to get it to respond "just right"?


----------



## Joose

GazPots said:


> Speaking of millions, i made 1.5 million purely from doing 1 rival event.
> 
> 
> And it was the infineon 1/4 mile, 500bhp drag challenge. Just by constantly beating my rivals you eventually get to the top tier of 150,000 per rival dispatched.
> 
> 
> If i played my cards right i could have made MUCH more but i was stuipid and didn't realise what i was doing right away. If you just continually shave the smallest margin off your time (when in the big money brackets) you can make a boatload for almost no effort. Literally going up 1 rival gets you 150k for 11 seconds of driving.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 2.5 million in the bank but i'm only level 24 and the last car i got was some executive saloon or something like that. Not quite at the uber cars yet but i'm getting there.



Damn! I need internet... now! And I love my E63 AMG. 


@HighGain - That shit is pimp dude. Flat out pimp.


----------



## Taylor2

I have so many cars for sale...


I have to say, powerful RWD cars are nearly useless in this game if you play on Expert.

I have to be so touchy with the throttle so it doesn't spin the tires through 4th gear.

If anyone wants a Koenigsegg Agera, I have one for sale.


----------



## Joose

^The only high power RWD cars I find difficult without TC/SC are the ZR1 (modded, I've tamed it stock now), SSC Aero, R1 cars and the CCX/Agera. But I fully expected that.

Just flew around The Ring in my S700, RWD, 732 hp Ford GT. Expert, felt great!


----------



## philkilla

Yah I'm about the same. 

The koenigsegg agera is a truly terrifying car to say the least...even in un-modded form.


Try driving the Radical around the ring...gooooood god that thing is insane.


----------



## Joose

Man, I have to stay off the Forza forums until all the noobs and pussies get new games. It's just so irritating reading the shit they complain about.

IE: Shit like, "The stupid new lighting makes it so sometimes i can't see for a second". Apparently these motherfuckers have never heard of the sun being sort of a bright thing....

I personally think the lighting is truly incredible.

Still my only complaint is the lack of engine swaps. But that's okay.


----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


> Man, I have to stay off the Forza forums until all the noobs and pussies get new games. It's just so irritating reading the shit they complain about.
> 
> IE: Shit like, "The stupid new lighting makes it so sometimes i can't see for a second". Apparently these motherfuckers have never heard of the sun being sort of a bright thing....
> 
> I personally think the lighting is truly incredible.
> 
> Still my only complaint is the lack of engine swaps. But that's okay.



I was reading that thread and 'd pretty good. Guess they've never been to a track and seen what it looks like when the sun is beaming down on fresh blacktop. 

Since I'm not familiar with the Forza modification process (I just auto-upgrade when it tells me the car needs to be a class to do the race), where are you guys going to do the parts swaps? Is it in the same menu as the paint stuff? I haven't explored that too much, just been trying to run races and level up thus far.


----------



## Joose

Instead of Paint, go to Upgrade>Upgrade Shop>Enjoy!

I swapped my CLK-GTR's V12 out with the SL65's V12. It sounds insane!

And my '65 Judge might be the loudest car I have, with the race exhaust and all that good stuff.


----------



## GazPots

HighGain510 said:


> Since I'm not familiar with the Forza modification process *(I just auto-upgrade when it tells me the car needs to be a class to do the race*), where are you guys going to do the parts swaps? Is it in the same menu as the paint stuff? I haven't explored that too much, just been trying to run races and level up thus far.



Aw man, you're missing half the fun by letting the computer do it. Also the computer is generally terrible at tuning a car. 

I was given an Agera (stock 950 bhp) and the game decided it would be a better option to give me more power (1150bhp) as opposed to better tyres to actually get the power down in the first place. I never leave the computer tunes on my cars.

Currently have some monster cars in the garage and another 10 to go before i hit rank 50. Also managed to pick up an 11 million Ferrari P4 for 100k. Result  ( i know it's a bonus car but it's still cheap).


Also found an oddity in the form of the gifted Rahl Letterman racing BMW M3 GTR which is able to have an engine swap to the BMW LMR (le man racer) for some truely epic noise. Just what benefit you get is up for debate. Seems like slightly higher top end in place of handling (heavier engine). But saying that it actually sounds EPIC.

Also loudest car i've noticed so far is the Jag racecar. Deafening.


----------



## Taylor2

GazPots said:


> Also found an oddity in the form of the gifted Rahl Letterman racing BMW M3 GTR which is able to have an engine swap to the BMW LMR (le man racer) for some truely epic noise. Just what benefit you get is up for debate. Seems like slightly higher top end in place of handling (heavier engine). But saying that it actually sounds EPIC.



Doesn't grip for shit though.

I did the R3 championship with it and spent more time spinning the rear tires then driving straight. Have to be super touchy with the throttle.


----------



## GazPots

I've noticed (it's noticable a lot in the high powered race cars) that the force feedback for the tyres losing traction isn't as strong as in Forza 3 so to me it feels weird and it's harder to control the cars on bumpy roads on full throtle (i race with zero aids so no TCS).


Infineon in the R2 aston with 800bhp is a nightmare. 


Also true about the BMW gripping for shit. Mucho annoyed i was since i love the look of that racecar.


----------



## AvantGuardian

I got a bit more racing in this weekend, made it to level 31 and am starting to amass a nice collection of Ferraris. I know the Dino is kind of a "lesser" Ferrari, but man, its sexy. Goodbye, ZR1:


----------



## HighGain510

Ugh I'm up to level 34 and I'm blowing away my save game and starting over!   I found the list of gift cars and what their in-game values are and since I want to collect all of them there are several that are 3-5 MILLION credits more each than the cars that I picked!  Would have been nice to see the list posted earlier!  Ah well, bonus is that I should blow through the early levels quickly!


----------



## AvantGuardian

HighGain510 said:


> Ugh I'm up to level 34 and I'm blowing away my save game and starting over!   I found the list of gift cars and what their in-game values are and since I want to collect all of them there are several that are 3-5 MILLION credits more each than the cars that I picked!  Would have been nice to see the list posted earlier!  Ah well, bonus is that I should blow through the early levels quickly!



Yeah, I picked the 66 Ford GT40 (1,500,000) instead of the 67 Ferrari 330 (9,000,000) when I hit level 30. 

I remembered thinking the GT40 was really expensive when I was decided not to buy it earlier, so I picked it over the Ferrari. I thought they'd be in the same ballpark price wise. Gah, I bet starting over really would be a lot faster than saving up 9 million credits, but I love my cars now!


----------



## Razzy

AvantGuardian said:


> Yeah, I picked the 66 Ford GT40 (1,500,000) instead of the 67 Ferrari 330 (9,000,000) when I hit level 30.
> 
> I remembered thinking the GT40 was really expensive when I was decided not to buy it earlier, so I picked it over the Ferrari. I thought they'd be in the same ballpark price wise. Gah, I bet starting over really would be a lot faster than saving up 9 million credits, but I love my cars now!



At least your heartbreak has tipped me off, lol. I'm level 22, and when I hit level 30, I'll be sure to pick the 330.


----------



## Taylor2

Good luck trying to sell it though. I've been trying to sell it forever.


----------



## HighGain510

Taylor said:


> Good luck trying to sell it though. I've been trying to sell it forever.



I thought you could only get like $100 max for gift cars or something?


----------



## Razzy

HighGain510 said:


> I thought you could only get like $100 max for gift cars or something?



You can auction them off for more, though.


----------



## GazPots

Auction house FTW!



When i level up i remember what cars i was given a choice of and go hunting for them in the auction house. So far i've managed to find pretty much all the alternative choices i wanted for less than 400k each. 


Considering some of these cars go for 4 million and beyond i'm happy with it.


----------



## AvantGuardian

GazPots said:


> Auction house FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> When i level up i remember what cars i was given a choice of and go hunting for them in the auction house. So far i've managed to find pretty much all the alternative choices i wanted for less than 400k each.
> 
> 
> Considering some of these cars go for 4 million and beyond i'm happy with it.



Ahh, I'll have to scope out the auction house for the Ferrari that got away. I know I could also throw down a couple of bucks and buy it with "tokens," but paying real money for something you can earn in a game for free really takes away whatever tiny feeling of accomplishment I'll get from obtaining the car.


----------



## GazPots

Honestly, prices for these uber millions cars is so low at the moment. P4 ferrari for 300k?

That's like 9 million credits off or something ridiculous.


----------



## Joose

Managed to get a few photos in the storefront at a friend's today. Anyone else notice My Forza now shows how many credits you have and shit? Haha, crazy. At least I'm still over 2 mil even after some things i bought. Sesto Elemento comin' tomorrow!


----------



## GazPots

Bought a Veyron SS last night. Holy fuck that car goes rather fast!


Also, it's a shame you can't paint the carbon fiber but at least you can get rid of the aweful orange on it. :Lol:


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> Bought a Veyron SS last night. Holy fuck that car goes rather fast!
> 
> 
> Also, it's a shame you can't paint the carbon fiber but at least you can get rid of the aweful orange on it. :Lol:





 Check out how fast my Veyron SS blows by that Pagani Zonda!


----------



## Joose

GazPots said:


> Bought a Veyron SS last night. Holy fuck that car goes rather fast!
> 
> 
> Also, it's a shame you can't paint the carbon fiber but at least you can get rid of the aweful orange on it. :Lol:





Whaaaaaaat? The orange is awesome! Then again, my C&M color is orange haha.

Bought my Sesto Elemento earlier. Mother of God, it takes off so fast!

Oh and I finally hit Level 50!


----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


> Whaaaaaaat? The orange is awesome! Then again, my C&M color is orange haha.
> 
> Bought my Sesto Elemento earlier. Mother of God, it takes off so fast!
> 
> Oh and I finally hit Level 50!



I blew away my profile (think I was up to 37 or so) but I'm back up to like 15 already after playing a few hours last night!  Can't wait to get all my fun cars back!  At least now I have a pretty good idea of how to "properly" handle some of them so as I'm hitting the races I'm just tearing through them.


----------



## tank




----------



## GazPots

Joose said:


> Whaaaaaaat? The orange is awesome! Then again, my C&M color is orange haha.



It's growing on me but it's currently metallica black to make it very evil looking.


That is the 2nd veyron ss i've owned so far.

The first one got punted on the auction house and netted me 600k profit. Then the game gave me one for free. 

I have to say that "ultimate hypercar" choice was fucking brutal. Zonda R, Veyron SS, Koenigsegg CCGT, Mazda Furai or a (very cheap) Radical SR8.


I had to sit at the screen weighing up the choices. Ended up getting the more expensive Veyron SS because i regretted selling mine instantly. 



Zonda R is next on my list since the Zonda Cinque is AWESOME and the R can't be worse than that.


----------



## Joose

^Damnit! I just found out recently that DLC cars get offered as gifts. No more rewards for me. Oh well, I got a taste of Rivals yesterday and made quite a bit of cash. Can't wait to do much, much more of that.

And the Zonda R is fantastic.


----------



## Despised_0515

Check out my Ferrari


----------



## Joose

^Love it!


----------



## HighGain510

Despised_0515 said:


> Check out my Ferrari



Is there some way to import pictures to use as stickers/decals in-game?


----------



## GazPots

Nope. All custom made by someone somewhere.

Also OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMN. (side note, no orange )







Other side notes. 



Many ferraris can now take a 1100bhp Enzo engine swap 
Many Ferraris can now AWD swap to contain 1100bhp engine swap 
All TVR's can swap in a 1100bhp Speed 12 engine 
Many Mercedes Benz cars can take the 1050bhp V12TT swap 
Audi DTM car can take the R15 LMP engine swap 

Ownage.


----------



## AvantGuardian

Despised_0515 said:


> Check out my Ferrari



Peripherrari FTW!


----------



## Despised_0515

HighGain510 said:


> Is there some way to import pictures to use as stickers/decals in-game?



I made it entirely from scratch 



AvantGuardian said:


> Peripherrari FTW!



That's exactly what I've been calling it


----------



## HighGain510

Despised_0515 said:


> I made it entirely from scratch
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I've been calling it



Can you sell me that as a sticker in game for $1000 credits?  You'll get an achievement too!  Great job too!


----------



## Despised_0515

I'm just starting out so all my first designs will be 5,000CR 
Not sure how you find me but it's on my storefront! Gamertag: WrathOfCthulhu

Just made this one today.


----------



## GazPots

So it turns out the latest fuck up is that some players have had their credit amounts changed by the game to 999,999,999 when they are on the auction house/community section.


That should turn out well when they get insta banned by the system.


----------



## Despised_0515

I fucked up by not getting the Collecter's Edition 
I really, really want that Veyron SS. Found one for 1.5mil CR at the auction house today and I only have half as much.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> So it turns out the latest fuck up is that some players have had their credit amounts changed by the game to 999,999,999 when they are on the auction house/community section.
> 
> 
> That should turn out well when they get insta banned by the system.



Yeah the auction house has been retarded lately! I bid on a Lexus LFA last night for right over $100K.... somehow my bid magically jumped up to over $300K!!! I was like wtf, I just restarted my game save earlier this week and only had like $500K total.


----------



## Joose

At least there are credit bonuses for leveling up above 50. Currently 53, up to race 5/27 in the League of Legends series. 

Though now I need to start choosing events based on what I haven't gotten Gold on in the Events List, instead of what kind of bonus it offers.


----------



## Despised_0515

Made this today.


----------



## GazPots

Despised_0515 said:


> I fucked up by not getting the Collecter's Edition
> I really, really want that Veyron SS. Found one for 1.5mil CR at the auction house today and I only have half as much.



Correct me if i'm wrong but if you don't have the limited edition, you won't get the VIP pack which has the veyron SS. The cars still show up in the auction house however.


So even if you buy it out the auction house you might just end up with a veyron with a giant padlock over it and you'll have wasted 2 million credits.


Watch out.




Also, IT GOES SOOO FAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT. (1440bhp will do that you know)


----------



## Joose

Yes you have to have the VIP.

I'm sure the VIP cars still show up in races against you and in the auction house, just like in FM3. 

What I'm really hoping for is that people who slack on DLC can still SEE the cars. Not a blacked out Jetta lol.

Also, my 2010 Camaro SS=Godly. Sooooo much better than it was in FM3. That and my Challenger SRT8 are just sick in A-Class.


----------



## Joose

Haha, so... Not until after the 8 laps of Sebring Short did I realize I didn't need to race nearly as hard as I did.... because I didn't even notice there were 6 R2's as well as our 6 R3's. There was no need to be racing them haha. Guess I never looked at my position.

Fun stuff. Halfway through season 10!

Edit: Hmmm, doing those 8 Laps on Sebring Short gave me the Gold for 5 Laps on Sebring Full in the GT2 Pro Multiclass. Lol, I've noticed it's done things like that throughout the seasons. Weird, but I'm glad it's done that way.


----------



## GazPots

DLC will work the same way as last time.

Whenever a pack is released, a sample pack will be released allowing non buyers of DLC to see the cars and not the Null car.



However if they don't download the sample pack they'll have lots of Jetta's rockin big tyres and Knight Rider paint jobs.


----------



## tank

Forza Motorsport - My Forza Gallery


----------



## GazPots

Woooohoooo, managed to dominate the rivals leaderboards so much today i'm up 5 million credits. 


Top hundred on a few of those lists aswell. 



Oddly, on xbox live i now cannot see invites and chat requests sent to me until i sign out and sign in again. Can't connect to partys or chat either sometimes.


----------



## Joose

^Nice!

Fuck I need Live!

That Sesto Elemento set me back, but I've managed to get back up to 1.8 mil. (Sesto took me from 3 mil to 500k).

Lots of races to get good money now though. Cause it's the Driver Levels that are paying me over 100k per level. (125k on the last one I think, Level 55)

Did buy a Ferrari FF today. R3 800, over 1000hp, it's sweet.


----------



## GazPots

With the rivals things you can get 100k a minute. 



Also Sesto is up on my list. First i'm must aqquire a Speed 12 and i must aqquire it for less than half price because that's how i roll. 


Side note - that Ferrari FF looks like a happy pokemon. Pretty much like most mazdas do aswell.


----------



## Joose

Haha, I love the FF!

I wanna drive one in the snow, in real life. Just like all those videos of it. 650 AWD hp in the snow? Yes, give me that.

Plus I think it looks fantastic. Happy Pokemon or not... lol.


----------



## GazPots

Yeah i like how it looks but i can't NOT see the face when i look at it.


Like the Mazda 3 and the Mx5 superlight. They cars look like something out of a Pixar movie with their stupidly happy faces. 


I think my next purchase will be a FF and an F40 and i'll do up that Joss JT1 i got gifted for pre-ordering.




Also another think i noticed today doing the rivals event. One such event was the Time Attack Evo (unicorn) on Tsukuba (it set records there in real life). So i manage to somehow get a faily decent lap in this car to be in the 100,000 credit bracket so by no means slow.

Remember this is a 4wd 600bhp (thereabouts) monster evo at R3-713 PI and i hit around 58 seconds (world leaderboard is about 54). Not bad you think given the monumentous understeer it suffers from.


Then i realised my D class (350 PI) Nissan Micra ran a 50 second lap using FWD and less than 200bhp. Admittedly it had racing slicks and everything and felt like it was on rails. But really?


I'm gonna have to check the leaderboards again to verify those times but i'm pretty sure they are correct and i was thinking either my micra is fuckin badass or the time attack evo sucks balls.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i love this game so much. im only level 27 atm but its so good. i wish i could play online though


----------



## GazPots

Had a look and i was wrong, the micra time was on the short version that i forgot was in the game. 

DOH!.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> With the rivals things you can get 100k a minute.



Can you explain in more detail exactly HOW you can do that? I was getting WAY less credits when doing rivals, is there a certain mode/map/car you're using to do this? What's the best way to grab a lot of credits that fast? 

Also kind of annoyed that when you play soccer/football even when you score goals and whatnot you end the game with a VERY minimal amount of XP and money (like $1500.... wtf! ). Considering how long some of those matches go, it's pretty weak IMO.


----------



## GazPots

It's dependant on the track but there are a few challenges that last only a minute or so.


For example the challenges include

Any Tsukuba challenge
Top gear starter car (small TGTT loop)
Infineon drag strip (11 seconds in length )
Maple valley short reverse PI-426 muscle car

There's probably more but i can't remember offhand.


Work your way up to the 100k or even the 150k bracket and you can literally get that amount of credits for around a minutes work if you're good enough. 


The way i work it is i do a standing start on the challenge and do a moderately quick but not very fast (and clean) lap. See what bracket i'm in and if i'm in the 50k bracket i just start going a bit faster and banking the money. Once you beat your rival collect the money right away. If you don't and go even faster you'll lose lots of money you could have banked (you're essentially dispatching rivals without getting a payout). As you work your way up you'll need to start with a flying lap (or just reverse for 10 seconds and then go across line).

Started yesterday at 1.5 million now i'm at 7 million. All in the space of a day doing rivals for around 3 hours.


Side note, some challenges (quite a few) you'll need to build a fast build for the regulations. Just look at the top score in the world and his car choice. Even watch the replay and bring up the telemetry to see his cars power output. If you're really good you can see and hear what parts they've fitted aswell.

Then you just build your own using what you know and off you go.


----------



## tank




----------



## HighGain510




----------



## Joose

^Hah, that's hilarious.


----------



## HighGain510

Anybody else get to race with the devs today? I got into a soccer match and scored a goal in one of the developer matches, the guy said before the end of the match (to another dev who was playing with us as well) that he had to take our names down before they could join Jube (another dev) in his lobby. It's funny, it seems like Jube is pretty free with giving out the unicorns but the guys who play soccer always let people know up front the only ones receiving a unicorn are those who score!  Glad I knocked one in for our team before the match ended, we won 2-1!  I'll toss up a pic once I get mine, hopefully it's something good, my buddy got one from racing Jube and it was the 2007 Murcielago LP640.  

Unfortunately Shaun said the first guy on the blue team to score could pick ANY unicorn he wanted... I was the first to score on his team (red team ).... wondering if I could message him and beg for a choice....


----------



## Joose

So... November's DLC is pretty fuckin sweet!

Things like the Lambo Aventador LP700-4, Aston Virage, 2012 Dodge Charger SRT8 (props T10, I thought I'd have to wait longer!), '57 Chevy Bel Air... oh yeah. Internet is an absolute must by 11/1.


----------



## AvantGuardian

Joose said:


> So... November's DLC is pretty fuckin sweet!
> 
> Things like the Lambo Aventador LP700-4, Aston Virage, 2012 Dodge Charger SRT8 (props T10, I thought I'd have to wait longer!), '57 Chevy Bel Air... oh yeah. Internet is an absolute must by 11/1.



Duuuude, I definitely want to take the Bel Air for a spin. I had a good time with my pink 57 T-Bird.


----------



## Joose

Hell yeah!

First thing for me will be the Charger, then the Aventador, Bel Air, Virage.

The new Charger SRT8, to me, is one of the best looking sedans on the market. That 470hp 6.4 HEMI is a pretty nice thing to say you have lol.

The Aventador doesn't need explanation. I mean, how many cars are as fast as they look?

The Bel Air is just classic. My grandfather has a black one. Doesn't run, but if it's ever in my hands, it will lol.

The Aston is an Aston. Looks fantastic, probably sounds fantastic; the real question is what side is the steering wheel on? Wish the V12 Vantage's wasn't RHD, but oh well, I have the DBS, Rapide and One-77 lol.


----------



## GazPots

I totally forgot DLC was on the way.




Damn, thats some nice content. I'm betting the lambo won't be cheap either.


----------



## Joose

^Hellll no it won't be cheap lol. I'm guessing around 400,000.


----------



## GazPots

Still getting bought though. 


*high five*


----------



## Joose

Hell I might buy 2 just because! Haha

For real though, it better be offered in that super nice matte black like in real life.


----------



## tank




----------



## Joose

^Love that car!

Got to play some Cat And Mouse today. Was so much fun! Got some new pics up too:


----------



## GazPots

The new pack is awesome. Loving the bel air with its funky visual mods (spare tyre anyone? ) and the 2012 charger with bullbar upgrade! 

Basically looks like this (not sure if this is the old charger in the pic but the bullbars are pretty similar ingame.






Also, LAMBO!











Mmmmmmmmmm 1059bhp matte white goodness. 

edit - I found out once you buy the car in a matte paint you can keep the matte effect on your car and change the colour via vinyl covering the car. Or you can slap on a nice shiney normal paintjob if the stealth fighter look is not shiney enough for you.  So we're not stuck with matte or shiney like FM3. Both are avaialbe AFTER purchase from the dealer. Oddly though on the "manufacturers colours" tab only the paint i chose remains matte instead of 3 (black/redish, black and white). Not sure if you can get a matte finish if you buy it shiney first.


----------



## Joose

Bullbar?!

Yes please! That's Cat And Mouse shit there.

I'm going to a friend's to drive these motherfuckers.


----------



## GazPots

Yeah, that charger in the pic IS the new one with the bullbar upgrade.

The upgrade changes the front bumper and adds the bullbars too. The stock front actually looks quite good in a sort of meanacing way.

It's almost like Turn 10 WANT you to make cop cars out of it. 




Gets my approval. 


Overall the whole pack seems pretty solid so far, only got the Aston, 468 GT3 and the Audi R15++ to try now. Heard the ferrari is pretty awesome. Hopefully they are right.


The aston is up next and it looks pretty nice i have to say.


----------



## Joose

The Ferrari sounds in-fucking-sane.

That Charger is so nice... I think I may have to go test drive one.

The Aventador is godly, period. Hands down my favorite supercar, errr... hypercar. Aston sounds sweeeeeet, gets around corners nicely too. Bel Air.... needs upgrades. Not very fast lol. Not sure I drove anything else.


----------



## GazPots

Im sure you can shove the 2010 camaro engine in the bel air. Which is nice since i love the sound of the 2010 engine. 


Off to try the last 2 cars of the pack, aston and racecar ferrari.


----------



## Joose

Yeah that Camaro engine sounds naaaasty.

I will have internet on Monday!! VMI Joose, add me, let's race. You play C&M?


----------



## GazPots

Never played cat and mouse but there's always a first time. 


Also the bel air was the 2002 camaro () but i'm sure you can stick another engine in it too. It's either the nascar engine, z06 or the zr1. Thinking it's the z06.


Also found my 57 Ford T-bird to be an awesome rwd drag car for S class. Beat all sorts of cars with that beast, much to the annoyance of other people.


----------



## Joose

Well if you wanna play some C&M with us, load up on S and D classes. That's what I've been doing the past few days.

Fun fact: Aventador, LP570 and Sesto Elemento are fantastic RWD S classes.


----------



## GazPots

I was hosing some people with an R3 Audi DTM car on drag slicks. 


After 130mph it still sticks to the road like glue.


Slow down though and it'll just drive into a wall.


----------



## Joose

So good to be back on Live!

Now that I'm a Veyron SS, '12 Charger, LP570, Aventador, Dart and a Bel Air richer; and many credits poorer, I can chill out for the night.

Damn good day...


----------



## GazPots

Just do the new rivals for cash, i'm sitting at 10 million with pretty much all the cars i want except from the racecar bracket.


Only the 2 expensive lambos to go and some awesome racears (468 anyone? ).

Veyron SS is awesome for smoking other veyrons down the mulsanne straight.


----------



## Joose

How the Hell do people buy these unicorns?


----------



## tank

Joose said:


> How the Hell do people buy these unicorns?



the game upload's the unicorns car from forza3


----------



## Joose

^Well a few. I have the Spirit R, Gallardo S and Scuderia.

But there are (or were, I dunno if they're still up) a bunch of unicorns on the auction house today all with 121 bids and sold at 999,999,999. If it's cheaters who have that kind of money, then the unicorns are basically for the cheaters lol. I mean honestly, how many people could have earned that many already?


----------



## GazPots

Didn't you read about the billion credit glitch?


People logged on for auction house shenanigans and the game glitched their money when they tried to retrieve credits (roughly that's how it went).



Lot of people became overnight billionaires and remember, the counter on forzas credit system only goes to 999,999,999 so they may have even more than 1 billion.


----------



## Bungle

'68 GTO, I tried to get the blue/purple pearl colour like in xXx but kinda failed 





Gallardo S unicooooorn! Imported from Forza 3










FD RX-7 driftslut





800hp 4.5L twin turbo V8 E36 M3


----------



## Joose

GazPots said:


> Didn't you read about the billion credit glitch?
> 
> 
> People logged on for auction house shenanigans and the game glitched their money when they tried to retrieve credits (roughly that's how it went).
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of people became overnight billionaires and remember, the counter on forzas credit system only goes to 999,999,999 so they may have even more than 1 billion.



Yeah. I just find it annoying that I can't drive something like an LP640 without being glitched money.

Unicorns are retarded. I hate whoever came up with the idea lol.


----------



## Joose

I need to study up on drag transmission tuning. I'm #290 on the Rivals Sedan Drag thing, but I just can't seem to pull any more. 150,000 credits per win on that now; but that's worthless if I can't do any better haha.


----------



## GazPots

I usually find a car with great launch and stick to 3 gears for the 1/4 run. 4 gears for a 1/2.


I got all the way up to the 190's on the infineon drag leaderboard in the last monthly rivals. Wasn't even using the leaderboard car.


Its all about launch. Fuck that up and your run will suck more than a dyson.


----------



## Joose

Yeah, I've been gettin' a little better at it. In the mid 200's on the half mile, Top Gear, R1.

And I sure hope there's an update that includes certain car's tint showing up better in-race.

IE:






And I adore the new Charger, in every way.











And then I took my local police design and turned it into a team design.


----------



## Bungle

Pic dump!

Modern Aussie muscle:














R35 GT-R





F430 S unicorn. Problem?





Bavarian drift pig


----------



## GazPots

Anyone else end up with 3 Rx7 unicorns? 


One is more than enough since i don't even use it but now i've got 3 of the things.


----------



## Bungle

GAH! I'd loooove one of those Spirit R RX-7s. Shame I've only got 600-700k credits saved up.


----------



## Joose

I have 2 Spirit R's. Both of which I wish were other Unicorns lol. I want the LP640; I miss it now that I don't have it lol.


----------



## GazPots

I'd gladly trade my 3 rx's for a M3 GTR or a mines R32/R34. It's a shame you can't.


----------



## Joose

LP640, '69 SS, '07 GT500, Top Secret Supra, S204. 

I'll be happy when I have those.


----------



## HighGain510

How are you guys ending up with 3 unicorns? Imports from Forza 3?


----------



## Joose

Imports, and an extra Spirit R from T10 for whatever reason.
Superleggera and Scuderia (the VIP ones from FM3) were imports.


----------



## GazPots

1 rx7 was an import
1 rx7 was an preorder gift that i recieved with no problems
1 rx7 was a preorder gift resent because many people didn't get the first ones


----------



## Joose

My week 5 photomode competition entry (theme is JDM's):


----------



## GazPots

Forza Motorsport 4 December IGN Pack Revealed



Price list:
Alfa Romeo Spider - F 145 and 5,000 CR.
Chevrolet Chevelle - D 329 and 60,000 CR.
Ford Escort - E 201 and 35,000 CR.
Ford Raptor - D 280 and 42,000 CR.
Maserati 300 S - C 420 and 1,000,000 CR.
Maserati GT4 - S 674 and 220,000 CR.
Mazda RX-8 - C 411 and 27,000 CR.
Pontiac Fiero - E 233 and 5,000 CR.
Suzuki Monster - R1 878 and 1,000,000 CR.
VW Scirocco - F 102 and 5,000 CR.


I'll take the pikes peak suzuki, both maseratis, and the rx8 please.


----------



## Joose

All about the Raptor, Maserati, Suzuki, Chevelle and the Fiero for me.

Great pack all around, even if I'm only gonna use half of them.


----------



## HighGain510

I'm looking forward to grabbing a season pass but I'm hoping to score a 4K Xbox points card when I can find one on sale as they do pop up on the cheap every so often. 

Also I finally got into a race with Jube on the last Gaming with the Devs day, came out with this puppy! 






2003 Ferrari Challenge Stradale!  Finally have a unicorn!


----------



## Joose

^Nice! I miss that car. That and the LP640!


----------



## Joose

SVT Raptor is fucking AWESOME!


----------



## GazPots

Lollerskates.......... the SX4 is mental. 


Actually insane. It also loves to drift round well, everything. 



I like the Maserati GT4. Not too epic but epic enough after a blast of the pikes peak madness car.


----------



## Joose

Yeah the SX4 is crazy.

Maserati-Beast. Love it.

Raptor-My favorite from the pack.

Chevelle-What needs to be said? It's a Chevelle! \m/

Fiero-I've always liked them for whatever reason.

RX-8-Same as the Fiero. And this one is LHD! 

I don't have any interest in the rest lol.


----------



## GazPots

Joose said:


> Yeah the SX4 is crazy.
> 
> Maserati-Beast. Love it.
> 
> Raptor-My favorite from the pack.
> 
> Chevelle-What needs to be said? It's a Chevelle! \m/
> 
> Fiero-I've always liked them for whatever reason.
> 
> RX-8-Same as the Fiero. And this one is LHD!
> 
> I don't have any interest in the rest lol.





Agreed ^^^


Slightly disappointed the SX4 is limited to no engine upgrades. 

I was hoping i could add another 1000+bhp monster to the collection. Alas it was not to be.  I did see the Maserati GT4 has the mc12 engine swap and i know one of the maserati engines hits 1000bhp so perhaps it can go to insanity levels. 

I'll purchase the Rx8 later on and see what i can do with it. So far i'm liking most of the pack with the odd exception.


----------



## Joose

Yeah, I'm sure the MC12 swap will make it a little mental lol. I'm sticking with the V8, sounds sooooooo good!

Put the GT500 engine in the Raptor. S659 (I think), 960+ hp, springs as low as possible (or else it will roll over in every turn haha), etc etc. Tested it out in a game of C&M and it was just nasty!


----------



## GazPots

Yep, Maserati GT4 goes to 1090bhp with mc12 swap. Insane and rather tail happy.


I'm sooo buying the huge truck tomorrow. It looks hilariously oversized.  Awesome.


----------



## Joose

Haha. Are there really not pickup trucks in that part of the world? Can never trust Top Gear with accusations like that lol.

I see Raptors almost daily around here.


----------



## GazPots

There are none over here. I've seen more supercars than pickup trucks.


----------



## Joose

Haha! That's crazy for someone like me to hear.

I'm looking at 11 right now in my parking lot, not including the many SUVs.


----------



## guitarister7321

My favorite car in the pack was the '81 Scirocco. Just made a sick one last night. The Raptor is pretty cool too. It's nice to have a lifted truck in the game now.


----------



## Joose




----------



## GazPots

Here's a rather simple question that i'm expecting has a ridiculous answer.



Whats the largest set of rims you can stick on those HUGE wheels?


----------



## Joose

24? 26?

Somethin' like that haha.


----------



## Joose

Damn BMW photo comp! At least the new M5 is a sweet car.


----------



## HighGain510

Raced with the devs last night, got into two soccer matches with Phredesign and scored in the first one. Hopefully I have a unicorn waiting for me at home, someone had said they received the unicorn-only version of the BMW M3 from Fred and I'm REALLY hoping I get that as I love that car. 

Also this was one of my photo competition choices for the drift comp, I didn't win but I still liked the picture.


----------



## HighGain510

Guess what Unicorn I got? 






Also in awesome Forza news, although Fanatec completely fails on the design of their CSR Shifter as far as cockpit mountability goes (they have NO mounting holes on the bottom, you are expected to use the awful aluminum bars to mount it into the wheel in that ridiculously uncomfortable position to the SIDE of the wheel! How many cars have you seen, besides the old Civic SI , with the shifter in that location? ) I was able to Macguyver that bitch onto my cockpit using a bunch of zip ties and industrial-strength Velcro! 






 Loving going from paddle shifting to clutch + manual setup like I would in a standard racer.


----------



## Joose

^Congrats dude!


----------



## Joose

One lf those pics I'm just proud of.


----------



## Joose

Pretty sweet morning of Forza. 

Level 100
Dodge Affinity 20 (Achievement! I have like 9 manufacturers in the high teens)
Dodge SRT Badge and Title
85,000 Credits were waiting in the Storefront (everything I have is 5k)
Oreo Design Veyron went in the auction house for 2.3 mil.

I shouldn't play anymore today; end on a good note haha.


----------



## Joose

Somebody got themselves an early DLC code... :x

Pics coming.


----------



## Joose




----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


>



Noice!


----------



## Joose

^Yessir!

Audi RS5 is sweet too.


----------



## raifo

Any sneak peaks of the pinto, man? 

My GT is Raifo92, and anybody wants to race, drag, drift, or BS.


----------



## Joose

raifo said:


> Any sneak peaks of the pinto, man?
> 
> My GT is Raifo92, and anybody wants to race, drag, drift, or BS.


----------



## GazPots

I'll jump on this for a game or a few when i move my tv back to its spot upstairs (currently being used for kinect in a big room for drunken hilarity).


How's the GT lambo? Looks nice.


----------



## Joose

Lambo is super nice. I think I have 100+ miles on it already.

Makin' a pretty sweet design for it. If only Forza's paint wasn't retarded; the Lambo is flat gray, but the decals are glossy, which looks awesome; unfortunately, once you start painting, everything is flat. So annoying! Clearly it all exists, why the fuck can't WE do it?


----------



## GazPots

Lol, it's the story of Turn 10. Tantalise with putting the options in the game, then annoy the shit out of everyone by excessivly restricting them.  


Edit - At the end of the day we don't know what kind of restrictions are put upon Turn 10 by the manufacterers due to license contraints and what is just purely them being idiots. Look at the matte paint options. Cars with them are purely the ones available from the real life dealerships with those options. Not one single car can have matte that doesn't have it in real life already. Either they underestimated its demand or there is a retarded restriction on its use.


----------



## Joose

I think they underestimated its demand, along with rims/rim customization.

What I'd give for the addition of Midnight Club L.A.'s rim customization. And they have matte. I also wish we had candy paint. I want to paint stock rims! I mean, MC:LA has a lot of the same brands and even models of rims, and they can all be chrome, gloss, metallic, matte, etc.

I guess I'm just a bit irritated that FM3's paint shop was basically just transferred to FM4.


----------



## GazPots

Cut n' Paste?


It's like that with cod too.


----------



## raifo

What I would give for unicorns...


----------



## GazPots

I'd give you 3 spirit r's if i could.


----------



## raifo

Well I appreciate it all the same haha. Can't gift them eh?


----------



## GazPots

All you can do is sell them for 100 credits to the game.


----------



## raifo

Yet hackers buy them for 999,999,999 credits all day?  T10


----------



## GazPots

Don't be so generous with the "hackers" tag. Ordinary people logged on and were given 999,999,999 due to a bug. They may just be dumping the credits since T10 offered no way of fixing their accounts.


However, it's still likely most of these people modded their profiles to the same effect.



Side note - the new pagani is quite possibly the worst sounding car i've heard in the game. I'm not sure what it's meant to actually sound like but i didn't enjoy the forza version at all.


----------



## Joose

^Really? Sucks for you, sir! Haha

Everyone who has come over and driven it loved the sound. As do I. My brother and my drummer both said the same thing, "That's one of the coolest sounding cars ever".

Oh well. At least the Gallardo, RS5 and Impala sound nasty right?

Also, I haz the oldest design on the storefront for the #08 Gallardo. Too bad it's a plain one, does look pretty cool in a simple way.

I like this one better though:


----------



## GazPots

Meh, i love my old school muscle car engine tones and a lot of the newer GT and super cars. But that Pagani just sounds weird to me. Instant hatred for it now haha. 


It did seem to powerslide a LOT when i drove it though which is always a nice thing.


----------



## Joose

Yeah, it's a slider for sure. That Rivals with it kills me.


----------



## GazPots

And now i've just remembered i bid on the GT Lambo out of the auction house and probably won. It's been sitting there all day and i forgot. 

Doh!


----------



## Joose

Haha. Enjoy it, it's a fantastic car. 

I spent a lot of credits yesterday. F40 Competizione, F50 GT, 250 Cali, Saleen S7 and a few cheaper ones.


----------



## GazPots

Took that new Hyundai rally car out for a spin earlier. Not a bad little car but won't get the class leaders sweating. Not a leaderboard car by a country mile.  Still fun though.


If you make a custom lobby and turn the grip restrictors on to about -35% front and -40% rear you can turn the tarmac tracks into rally stages sort of. 


Mucho powerslidage.


----------



## Joose

With how much people were talking about the Veloster, I was expecting a sweet sports car or something.

I was wrong, I hate the Veloster haha. What an ugly little piece of crap!


----------



## HighGain510

Finally broke down and bought the season pass last night. Can't wait to get in my cockpit and do some racing tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## GazPots

Im holed up with sockets where my wisdom teeth used to be so i'll be pretty much on forza constantly (trying to finish the 10 seasons).


I also sit and build A600 class FWD/RWD touring cars built up to 350 bhp with full racing gear and aero. Use them to race a mate since we're pretty close on lap times.

You're welcome to have a race of a few if you're on.


----------



## Joose

Add me, sir! I'll be on a lot tomorrow. No work.

Or I'll add you, whatever your gamertag may be.


----------



## GazPots

Whats your gamertag? 


I've got "GazPots" on one xbox but my main (9 year old profile ) is "PredatoR 4" which is on the xbox i keep to myself. Add me and we can crash some cars. 


I was going through the "arnie movies are awesome" stage of my life then.  



Edit - I just remembered i still have the original xbox live box they sent out for the "test drive" when they launched the beta in early 2002. And according to my profile i'll hit a decade on Live in March. God damn, time flies when you're getting your ass kicked on the internet.  Anyways i'll add you or you add me, it's all good.


----------



## Joose

VMI Joose


----------



## GazPots

Just about to add you (in a few mins).


----------



## HighGain510

I'll probably be on tonight, we're picking up our dog on Friday so the whole weekend is going to be spent playing with her and getting her used to her new surroundings!


----------



## GazPots

I had to do a fucking multiclass race on laguna seca with what i think is GT2 versus GT3's (racing 458's versus racing aston dbr9's) and had all aids off and game cranked to professional with no rewind.

Cue stupid game having a massive destruction derby at the first corner everytime. Could never make it out the first corner without massive damage regardless of whether i drove agressively or super cautious. Ok, so back off and wait for them to take each other out i hear you say. Sounds good so i try it. 

Computer rams into the back of me when i'm on the outside of the race track at the top of the hill. Great. Broken car again and i've just driven in a straight fucking line. Restart, so it won't happen twice in a row surely. Nope, broken car again and another restart.

I must have restarted this fucking event around 20 times before i just stuck damage off and rammed them the fuck off the road. 

Forza 3 never had AI as retarded as that (and it had some pretty retarded AI at times).

[/rant]


----------



## Joose

^I've done the same. I hate the AI. By trying to improve it too much, they've made it worse.

In create race, lowering the grip (like you were saying, only way more lol) makes the AI's soooo much fun to watch!


----------



## GazPots

^^^^Epic. 

I also used the same function for a different result.


Turn the tarmac tracks into rally stages with -35% grip front and -45% rear (give or take).


Take some AWD monster and go to town.


----------



## Joose

Yeah man, I was havin fun with those settings too. Especially when I didn't tell anyone I set them that way haha.


----------



## Joose

Oh m God, it took me like 8 or 9 laps to beat you on the Dunsfold Dynamo Rivals challenge. (with the Lotus Elise '05).

I could have a double digit leaderboard spot if I understood the fuckin' Hammerhead.

Sure did payout though!


----------



## NosralTserrof

I wanna get F4 so badly. 

I just got F3 Ultimate over christmas break. Been loving the ever loving hell out of it.

So far, what's the difference between the two? I've played Forza 1 & 2 before as well.


----------



## GazPots

Joose said:


> Oh m God, it took me like 8 or 9 laps to beat you on the Dunsfold Dynamo Rivals challenge. (with the Lotus Elise '05).
> 
> I could have a double digit leaderboard spot if I understood the fuckin' Hammerhead.
> 
> Sure did payout though!




To beat me? 

I don't even remember setting a laptime in a lotus. 


What was the payout you got?


Edit - i've not done any new rivals events for AGES. I'm totally gonna sit and do them all tomorrow.  *sad bastard*


----------



## Joose

I think your bounty was 250k. 

I did a similar thing. Ran a few, did a couple a TON of times for the money, left the rest alone until last week.

I literally just don't understand how to take the Hammerhead. I'll figure it out eventually, and that'll really help my TGTT times.


----------



## GazPots

It's just a quick left with a hard right. If you can get half your car over the white line at the left hand apex you should be sorted for the long right hander coming up.


Turn right earlier than you'd want and stick as close to the right as you can while giving enough power to almost powerslide. 


Then pray to the gods you don't end up on the grass on the other side.


----------



## GazPots

Dear god, 35 laps of torture until i finally knocked your time by 0.7 seconds.


Currently sitting at 367th in the world on that rival event. That'll do nicely.


After finishing it, and getting a lot of level up bonuses and shit i pocketed 630,000 credits.


----------



## Joose

Haha, the payouts make it so worth while! Yeah I'm gonna have to work on that today.

Man, 3 new versions of cars I must have...

Camaro ZL1-580hp
Charger Redline Stage III-590hp
GT500-650hp

I love that the Charger is naturally aspirated. 7.0 liter 426 Hemi!


----------



## GazPots

Love chargers. Old ones especially.


----------



## GazPots

Annoyingly i came online there to beat some rival times and halfway through the first lap I get disconnected from Live for no obvious reason.



Don't know what the fuck is wrong but i'll find out later.


Edit - so no with no change in hardware or anything i'm getting an MTU error for whatever reason. What the fuck?


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> Annoyingly i came online there to beat some rival times and halfway through the first lap I get disconnected from Live for no obvious reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what the fuck is wrong but i'll find out later.
> 
> 
> Edit - so no with no change in hardware or anything i'm getting an MTU error for whatever reason. What the fuck?



Gotta love XBL sometimes!


----------



## GazPots

7 hardware resets later it works fine with no problems just like before.


Weird, that xbox.com was down at the same time. 


Think i beat another of your times Joose. Road Atlanta mx5 one. Dear God, that car was annoyingly slidey at the wrong times.


----------



## Joose

Yeah I saw that. You'll be getting a Ferrari 360 CS for beating CJ Wilson's 1:13.980 as well, if you didn't already know that.

You can have that Top Gear one, I just don't wanna drive a stock Elise anymore haha.


----------



## GazPots

God damn that Kia TGTT challenge. Holy shit i've done it over and over and over and not once did i get a clean lap with every section nailed.

I reckon i could clinch it by a few tenths if i get my act together but that bloody triangle of doom is pestering me almost every attempt. 


Good times all round though Joose. 


Edit - i beat that CJ's time.


----------



## Joose

Haha, I figured that's which Rivals Event you were doing.


----------



## tank




----------



## Joose




----------



## Joose

February ALMS DLC!


A new set of vehicles will be available for Forza Motorsport 4 soon. The Forza Motorsport 4 February American Le Mans Series Pack will be available on February 7th through Xbox Live for 560 MS Points. 

The Le Mans Series Pack adds 10 new vehicles. Here's a brief description of each:
2011 #2 Audi Sport North America R18 TDI: Featuring a closed cockpit design (the first such Audi Le Mans car fielded in more than 10 years), the R18 is a marvel of modern racing design. Featuring a lighter materials and a premium on aerodynamic efficiency, it&#8217;s little wonder the R18 TDI brought home top honors during the 2011 24 Hours of Le Mans.
2011 Panoz #050 Panoz Racing Abruzzi: A five hundred horsepower engine that will feel right at home tearing down the straights of Le Mans, the Panoz Racing Abruzzi&#8217;s tusk-like front end marries unique styling with impressive performance.
2010 Dodge Quinton &#8220;Rampage&#8221; Jackson Challenger SRT8: Owned by UFC fighter Quinton &#8220;Rampage&#8221; Jackson, this 2010 Dodge Challenger SRT8 is one of the most aggressive-looking cars ever seen in the Forza Motorsport series. With red and black rims that need to be seen to be believed, this Challenger will turn heads in Forza 4 the moment the race begins.
1991 Mazda #55 Team Mazdaspeed 787B: One of the most unique sounding cars in Forza 4, the Wankel rotary engine-equipped 787B is also legendary for its performance. It won the 1991 24 Hours of Le Mans race and the model was soon retired after FIA rules changes subsequently banned the use of Wankel-type rotary engines.
2011 Bentley Platinum Motorsports Continental GT: This Bentley Continental GT features a widebody construction that was custom created by Los Angeles-based Platinum Motorsports. The Continental GT looks great and features some serious power underneath the hood&#8212;two factors that contributed it to being selected as Forza Motorsport&#8217;s &#8220;E3 2011 Car of Show&#8221;.
1986 #2 Audi Sport quattro S1: Introduced in 1985 as a Group B rally entrant, this was the car that put Audi&#8217;s rallying program on the map. One of the most powerful Group B cars ever made, the quattro S1 held multiple hill climb world records in its day and is still widely regarded as one of the most incredible race cars Audi has produced.
1992 Alfa Romeo 155 Q4: A &#8220;compact executive&#8221; with the heart of a touring car, the 155 Q4 features a 2.0 liter turbocharged engine capable of 187 horsepower and an all-wheel drive drivetrain.
1995 Ford Mustang Cobra R: Long sought after by Forza&#8217;s Mustang fans, the 1995 Ford Mustang Cobra R is big and beefy American muscle at its finest. Its SVT-modified 5.8 liter Windsor V8 pumps out 300 horsepower and plenty of torque. The car&#8217;s legendary status is further enhanced by its rarity&#8212;just 250 Cobra R models were produced.
2011 Holden HSV GTS: More power, better handling, and new technology are all hallmarks of Holden&#8217;s 2011 HSV GTS. The car&#8217;s MRC suspension brings a responsive ride in the corners that, when coupled with the 6.2 liter V8, makes the GTS a joy to drive.
2011 Volkswagen Polo GTI: A great-looking hatchback with surprising grit underneath the hood, the 2011 Polo GTI packs a 1.4 liter twin charged engine combining both a turbocharger and a supercharger, belting out an impressive 177 horsepower in a compact size.


----------



## GazPots

Some epic win being dished out with the R18 and the 737b.


----------



## Joose

I'm buying everything but the VW and the Alfa.

I feel my 13.4 million credits are going to be lowered by more than half.


Also, the new Rivals with the Challenger on Laguna Seca is awesome. I think I can knock off another 2-3 seconds if I get really brave.


----------



## GazPots

The challenger is SOOOOO heavy. I reckon i can down mine more aswell but i really don't want to. 

Hate how early you need to brake in that thing.


----------



## Joose

I love it! I'm going to enjoy making money off this one for awhile, I hope.


----------



## Joose

Uh oh!


----------



## GazPots

Wtf? Another early code for you?


Nice pics.


----------



## Joose

Indeed, sir.

That's simply twice that I've happened to check the forums right when Fred posts. It was one where everything was written upside down and scrambled up. Only 1 little part of the paragraph mattered though, "what is your gamertag? Post it in this thread." Lol

Verdict on DLC:

Audi R18-What do you expect? It's fantastic.

Mazda787B-Holy crap what a noise! I created a race and made all the AIs use one, sounded crazy on replay!

Bentley-Looks great, sounds great (reminds me of the Huayra, only less like a plane), got it tuned up as what should be a great Cat.

"Rampage" Challenger-I was looking forward to it, but a the same time I was disappointed cause it didn't seem THAT much different from the regular Challenger. Thing is, both are A600s at the moment, and the Rampage one is wayyyy better.

Mustang Cobra R-Yup. It's fun, sounds good.

Holden HSV GTS-Sounds SO damn good. Good car in general, immediately became one of my favorite A600s.

#2 Audi S1-Dunno yet.

Alfa 155 Q4-Nice car, ugly as shit.

#050 Panoz-Fun. Loud.

VW Polo-Don't know, won't know.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I was hoping to swap the fugly wheels off of the rampage challenger and make it a drifter, but seeing as the tires are fucking wwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide I might have to reconsider.


----------



## Joose

I love the fugly rims. I agree they're fugly. But for whatever reason, they just work.


----------



## GazPots

I noticed the alfa gets the old 90's touring car bodykits (made from alfa themselves) with adjustable aero.

This is what mine will look like. 






Or this





Epic win.


----------



## GazPots

Epic session of touring car mayhem there. 20 minutes races that ended with cars less than a car length away from each other. 

Bumper to bumper racing for a looooooooooong time. Hands were super sweaty from the constant pressure.  I was reading the bumper stickers off the guy infront a lot of the time that's how close it was.


Love that "one slip up and it's over" style of racing. 



Also the BMW 1m makes a fantastic 350 bhp/A600 tourer. So planted.


----------



## Joose

Yeah, I love that kind of racing too. A few of us were havin' fun on Road America with sim damage and no HUD or braking line at all. Fun!


----------



## GazPots

Sim damage is awesome, it really makes you stop and think about your racecraft. Until the AI ram raids you and you're fucked.


----------



## GazPots

Oh my god, that Mazda 737b is brutally loud. Also brutally awesome. Even though it understeers like a bitch in stock tuning/form once you upgrade the tyres/engine and rebalance the suspension and aero it's fucking awesome. Such a breeze to drive once you've sorted those things out. Stupidly fast aswell. 


Side note - the Audi Quattro has the BIGGEST wing upgrade i've ever seen. That upgraded "pikes peak" aero you can stick on is MASSIVE.  Also the car is awesome too. 

Top marks for the alfa aswell, makes a great touring car and has lots of nice touring-esque paintjobs avaialble already.



Overall - Awesome DLC pack for february.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> Oh my god, that Mazda 737b is brutally loud. Also brutally awesome. Even though it understeers like a bitch in stock tuning/form once you upgrade the tyres/engine and rebalance the suspension and aero it's fucking awesome. Such a breeze to drive once you've sorted those things out. Stupidly fast aswell.
> 
> 
> Side note - the Audi Quattro has the BIGGEST wing upgrade i've ever seen. That upgraded "pikes peak" aero you can stick on is MASSIVE.  Also the car is awesome too.
> 
> Top marks for the alfa aswell, makes a great touring car and has lots of nice touring-esque paintjobs avaialble already.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - Awesome DLC pack for february.



Yeah I'm REALLY digging the selection for February for the most part!  Any chance you want to either send me (or walk me through over Live ) those settings for the 787b? I bought it this afternoon and LOVE it other than the mad understeer just like you mentioned.


----------



## Joose

And the Audi wing doesn't weigh a pound more haha.

I've made 200,000 credits exactly off of 62 design sales today as of right now lol.

Early DLC designs FTW! People seem to dig my Bathurst design on the Holden; even though the first version may have my name on a Florida license plate haha. I put one up without it, but the one with has currently sold 36, the one without... 9. Wtf?


----------



## BlindingLight7

I'm in the top 1% (top ~500 out of ~100,000 players) for lap times on New Le sarthe with my 787b. I. love. this. car. so. much. 

The audi is sick too, I haven't done much with it though.


----------



## GazPots

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I'm REALLY digging the selection for February for the most part!  Any chance you want to either send me (or walk me through over Live ) those settings for the 787b? I bought it this afternoon and LOVE it other than the mad understeer just like you mentioned.




I changed the following:-

Lowered the rear suspension stiffness to match the front setting.

Changed the rear rebound and rear bump stiffness settings to halfway. Left front stock.

Upped the front aero to about 90% and upped the rear aero only slightly to about 60%.

Also think i changed the differential to 50% accel, 35% decel. Will confirm that for you later.


You'll notice less understeer but it'll probably powerslide more if you're not careful.  If it's still too slidey turn up the rear aero more and see how it is. I like my setups loose as i can control oversteer but not so much understeer.


----------



## Joose

^I just put those settings on my 787B and took LB position #330 on Suzuka West.

Nice setup!


----------



## HighGain510

Had a bit of photo fun with my Mazda 787b yesterday!  (can't wait to get home and tweak my 787b, I LOVE that car! )





















That dude in the Audi got a wee bit airborne there after I bumped him when he went to cut me off!  He'll think twice about that next time!


----------



## GazPots

Joose said:


> ^I just put those settings on my 787B and took LB position #330 on Suzuka West.
> 
> Nice setup!



Kick ass. Did you uprate the tyres and engine to match aswell?



This car has WIN written all over it.


----------



## Joose

I dunno, I just tweaked my current setup to your settings haha.


----------



## GazPots

Yeah mine wasn't quite what i thought it was (and posted) but it was roughly the same. Best to check if you've uprated the tyres cause they make a rather large difference. 


Was just brutalising some tracks on it hoping to set some fast times and the server is down.


----------



## Joose

Yeah I have the tires upgraded.

And uh...

150


----------



## BlindingLight7

GazPots said:


> Oh my god, that Mazda 737b is brutally loud. Also brutally awesome. Even though it understeers like a bitch in stock tuning/form once you upgrade the tyres/engine and rebalance the suspension and aero it's fucking awesome. Such a breeze to drive once you've sorted those things out. Stupidly fast aswell.
> 
> 
> Side note - the Audi Quattro has the BIGGEST wing upgrade i've ever seen. That upgraded "pikes peak" aero you can stick on is MASSIVE.  Also the car is awesome too.
> 
> Top marks for the alfa aswell, makes a great touring car and has lots of nice touring-esque paintjobs avaialble already.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - Awesome DLC pack for february.


Ahh the Quattro, I have the fastest time on the old uphill, pikes peak aero ofcourse. ITS SO FAST


----------



## GazPots

It's also incredibly fun to throw into corners and power round them in a cloud of smoke. 



Joose said:


> Yeah I have the tires upgraded.
> 
> And uh...
> 
> 150




On Suzuka west i take it? 


Try to get in the top 100 for ultimate domination.


----------



## Joose

Oh, I meant I'm now Level 150. 

I will take top 100 on Suzuka West though. About to goto work, then I'ma go for that.


----------



## tank




----------



## Bungle

I've gotten back into Forza after pumping through AC: Revelations and Skyrim. Hit level 38 on career since my wifi and 360 aren't on speaking terms at the moment so I can't post any new pics 

I've got to say, the MX-5 Superlight aka "super happy fun face" is a fucking awesome car! With all handling mods and low power it corners like it's on rails, but then even with all the power mods (using the RX-7 engine, around 650hp) it's a burnout machine that isn't all that hard to control considering it's very low weight and huge power. Amazingly easy to handle at any level. Fun fun fun.


----------



## Joose

^Been thinkin' about giving that car a try. Might do that today.


----------



## GazPots

Mmmmmmm, ultima, zagato and ridiculous ferrari.

Forza Motorsport - March Pirelli Car Pack


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> Mmmmmmm, ultima, zagato and ridiculous ferrari.
> 
> Forza Motorsport - March Pirelli Car Pack




Don't forget the BMW 850CSi!


----------



## GazPots

I don't like the nostrils on it.


----------



## Joose

It may not be my wagon ('06 Magnum R/T RWD), but it's a wagon. Can't wait to get that thing modified and on the drag strip! I bet it'll make a good mouse too.

If the muscle car pack is part of the 6 months of DLC, this is the last confirmed pack.

I don't think it is though. Or the ZL1 is coming in a pack later on. There's no way that car isn't coming. Hopefully Badned is right lol.

Tracks though... We need tracks. I race Hockenheim, Infineon, Indy, The Alps and Top Gear a LOT. Love them all, but they're starting to feel like the rest to me. Awesome, but not as exciting. Nurburg is the only constant excitement track for me; it's a challenge just to run a clean lap.

Also... since this isn't the Forza boards, what are some cars and tracks you guys want to see?

2006 Dodge Magnum SRT8, 2012 Chrysler 300C SRT8, 2012 Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8, 2012 Camaro ZL1, Plymouth Road Runner (just any Road Runner), Lambo Gallardo Balboni, 2012 Mustang 5.0 or Boss 302, Mercedes CLK63 Black and the new NSX. Plenty more, but I reeeeeally want those. Some are just cars we already have with different exteriors and interiors, but I don't care.

Tracks: Watkins Glen, Monaco, Virginia International Raceway, and the Daytona International Speedway (infield is sick, oval is sick. Especially in person, 200mph flybys are sweet, whether you like NASCAR or not lol).

They need NASCAR style replay cameras on the ovals. T10's just don't work lol.


----------



## GazPots

Still missing the yellowbird that BADNED confirmed so i'm guessing more packs to come.


----------



## HighGain510

The muscle car pack was not one of the 6 months of DLC.


----------



## GazPots

Lifted from the forums but EPIC dlc announcement.



> Forza Horizon Officially Announced, Coming 2012 :-
> Forza Horizon Officially Announced, Coming 2012 - Xbox 360 News At Xbox360Achievements.org
> 
> Forza 4 Porsche Expansion Pack :-
> Porsches Returning to Forza With the Forza 4 Porsche Expansion Pack - Xbox 360 News At Xbox360Achievements.org
> 
> Multiplayer Fix Tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!! :-
> Forza 4 Becoming ?Virtually Uncapped? With Title Update 3 - Xbox 360 News At Xbox360Achievements.org
> 
> 
> Plus lvl 150 cap removed !! lvl 999cap in place
> Pi Fix
> 
> 
> 
> From Turn 10
> 
> Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon Announcement
> Forza Motorsport - Porsche Expansion Pack


----------



## tank




----------



## Joose

I wish they'd hurry up with the update!

And I cannot believe how much they're gonna charge for the Porsche Expansion. 1600 MS Points? Really? 23 of those cars should have been in the game as it is.


----------



## HighGain510

I won't be buying the Porsche expansion pack.  I'm kinda peeved that I bought the LE version of the game AND the Season Pass and it's going to cost THAT much more for the Porsche stuff to be added? They should offer a discount to folks who are both VIPs and bought the SP, IMO.  Also with Forza Horizon in the works, I'd rather save the money and use it towards that as I prefer open-world driving games to track racing most of the time anyways.


----------



## Joose

I just hope you can buy the cars individually. Carrera GT, Panamera Turbo, Cayenne Turbo S, 911 GT3 RS, 911 GT2 RS and the new 911 Turbo that Tanner drove in the new Top Gear USA last night. Literally the only porsches I want that even exist lol.

On another note... The Saleen S281 doesn't count toward the 1000 Miles In A Mustang badge/title.... come the fuck on T10! I have like 400 miles ln that thing. I have the Trans Am, SRT and SS ones at least. Gotta get to work with my Vettes too.


----------



## GazPots

Somehow i don't think Forza Horizon is gonna be as sim-like as F3 or F4 so i'm not holding my breath in anticipation. 

However if that turns out to be false and it is a sim i'll be rather happy. 


I'll probably buy the Porsche DLC as i like "complete games" but i do agree it's rather steep for 23 cars that were previously in the game and only 7 new ones. 


Still, 962c.







WOOOOOP!


----------



## Joose

I'm actually hoping for Horizon to basically be PGR5, with a little more sim to it. 

I also just remembered I have a card for 1600 MS Points... guess I AM going to get the whole expansion lol.

ABC'S: My new favorite lobby. Multi-class in general is great. In private lobbies we do S, R3, R2 and R1. ABC'S allows me to use a wide array of cars and still win 80% of my races, but when people start using leaderboard cars.... I have leaderboard killers. They won't get me double digit positions or anything in the LBs, but the only people who use LB cars in Lobbies aren't THAT good usually...

C: '67 Miura
B: '04 CTS-V
A: '09 C6 ZR1 (yes, with the supercharger taken off)
S: MP4-12C, '11 Scirocco R & '02 Trans Am 

The S Class Trans Am isn't necessarily a great S Class, but I've driven it so much and it has SO much get up that I tend to do well on most tracks.


----------



## Joose

Yikes, a GT5 fanatic was at my place earlier. He did nothin but talk shit about Forza... until he heard the 787B and a Holden HSV GTS with Race Exhaust and a Race Camshaft. He kept talking about GT5's physics being so far ahead of Forza that T10 will never catch up, lmao. Fact is, everyone who has ever taken a car around a real track, fast, knows that neither game's physics are entirely right. GT5 tries to get a little too realistic at times and ends up overdoing a lot. FM4 gets a little too arcade-y at times and ends up not doing enough. Forza has a problem with understeer, I'll say that. Still... the better overall game belongs to Microsoft.


----------



## GazPots

I'll never forgive PD for using ps2 car models. It looks fucking comical.


T10 had it right with quality over quantity. And what a quality those car models are. I showed someone autovista for the first time the other day and they were rather astounded at the detail on the models.

Like open mouth astounded, especially when i hit the "explode" button.


----------



## Joose

Haha, for real.

The 1 thing I want from GT5 is that Oval X place or whatever. They should give T10 that and T10 should give them a few audio upgrades.


----------



## GazPots

I'd love it if they had features the other series had.

I used to scour the used car market on GT for hours and hours finding oddities and awesome cars. Obviously in Forza at the current stage you can get every car in the dealership that isn't a unicorn so you'd have to remove some cars from the dealerships to make the used car market work.

But if forza had something similar i'd be happy.

Also good racing earlier, was fun. Even the raptor race.


----------



## Joose

Damn good racing. You guys are fuckin' good lol. You both have the full setups?


----------



## Joose

Man, watching the 12 Hours of Sebring right now. Every time I watch a race like this, I just want working headlights. The weather and night, whatever, it'll be fuckin' incredible when they finally do it. But the headlights... honestly, how hard would it have been? I'll take that over Autovista, for sure.


----------



## GazPots

Joose said:


> Damn good racing. You guys are fuckin' good lol. You both have the full setups?



By full setups you mean a wheel and pedals to play on? If so only i've got a wheel setup out of the 2 of us but i don't use it when racing Andy. I'd never catch him without a normal controller. I don't drive in real life (taking lessons now) so my pedal control is terrible. I'm usually 4 seconds or so slower a lap on the wheel setup.

I reckon we could go a bit faster though, we haven't played forza regularly recently so we were a bit rusty. I know for a fact i was rusty as hell on Laguna Seca amoung other tracks, as shown by the fact my Maserati was making sand castles and acting like it was at the beach. 

If you're online and want a race just jump in anytime we've got a room up. We're always looking for like minded racers to have a good race with.



Joose said:


> Man, watching the 12 Hours of Sebring right now. Every time I watch a race like this, I just want working headlights. The weather and night, whatever, it'll be fuckin' incredible when they finally do it. But the headlights... honestly, how hard would it have been? I'll take that over Autovista, for sure.




Yeah, night racing is fun. I used to only play gt5 for the leman lobbies with full day/night transitions. While it was actually awesome to watch the sun come up and go down while screaming round the track, it is also rather tricky to spot those pesky braking points that are easy to see in full light.

Hopefully Forza 5 nails this on the head.


----------



## Joose

Ah, I see. I could have been a little faster, but I wasn't racing smooth, I was racing hard; which clearly didn't always work out too well for me haha.

And yeah, I really hope T10 doesn't disappoint with FM5. We need lots more tracks, cars, great weather and night racing. I expect lit up numbers and everything. Imagine if all the Tron designs lit up? They'd actually be cool.


----------



## Bekanor

Took this today after pouring $100,00 into this thing. 

It's such a fucking weapon, I could upgrade it into S class but I don't have many A class cars at the moment so I'll leave it there.


----------



## Joose

Yeah man, the Boss is a beast. I built up the '93 Cobra R last night; not bad! Miss that 5.0 Cammer swap from FM3 though.


----------



## Joose

Finally, a Unicorn none of my friends have, haha. Unless you have one, Gaz?


----------



## GazPots

Yep, I've got one and so does the other guy in my teasm you were racing last night. We love them.


It truely handles like it's on rails in A class. Probably decent in S class too. So glad they added an adjustable rear spoiler in this game, it didn't have one in F3. 







Also bagged 2 F40 Competiziones today. One for a million (500k cheaper than in dealership) and another for what appears to be the price of a bog standard F40 (400k). Me thinks someone got a bit confused and forgot what F40 they were selling. 


Epic win.


----------



## Joose

Haha, nice! Gotta love the Auction House. I'm always searchin for the 250 GTO, 250 TR and DBR1. Wish we had the '62 250 GTO along with the '64. It looks much better in my opinion.

What we have:





What I want:


----------



## ittoa666

Just got back into the game, and I never noticed that after affinity 5, upgrades are free. I feel stupid.


----------



## GazPots

It's affinity level 4 actually.


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah except for engine and AWD/FWD/RWD conversions or changing the rims. Those still cost money regardless of affinity level.


----------



## Joose

^Aspiration and appearance too, I think. 

I'm so ready for the update! It seems, since they're working on the update, they've really stopped paying attention to their multiplayer servers. It's so insanely bad lately. Hate just waiting for the crashing noise and eventually "loading menus".


----------



## GazPots

Usually it can race on the tracks i hate but as soon as an awesome one comes up it fucking crashes. 


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!  


I also hate that when leaving a lobby it has to rejoin to your own lobby and it takes AGES sometimes. What the fuck is it doing? Cod can fire you into so many lobbies in the time it takes to join a lobby, leave the same lobby and end up in the multiplayer menu again.


----------



## Joose

What I'd give for Forza's multiplayer to work like CoD's!


----------



## GazPots

I know, it'd be a blast wouldn't it?


----------



## Joose

I'd love to be able to just jump into Tag lobbies, or just jump into lobbies in less than 60 seconds even! Lol....

One thing is certain; you have to truly love Forza 4 to put up with the current issues haha...


----------



## GazPots

Just wish they'd update the damn game already. 


Still, my main aim is to finish the stupid season play since i'm in the final year. I also noticed season play puts you in events that don't exist on the event list.


For example I had just finished a series of Ferrari events for R2 models in the "event list". I knew what tracks were in the event list version. So off to season play i go without changing car and low and behold it gives me another race in the series i just finished but on a track that wasn't in the "event list" series.

Now i know that there are going to be SOOOO many event list races that i thought were done that actually didn't exist when i was completing them.


----------



## Joose

The whole World Tour/Event List is weird...

I remember doing like 3 laps at Hockenheim, but a 5 lap event getting checked off just because I used a certain type of car.


----------



## Joose

Patch, tomorrow! Err.. Today, for some of us lol.


----------



## GazPots

All ready got the patch and a new 599xx thanks to the bounty hunter thing.


Also played some online lobbies today and they DIDN'T CRASH.


OMG!!!!111!!!!111!!!




[/12 year old typing skillz]


----------



## Joose

Yup, got my 599XX as well a few days ago. Sweet design, glad I already have one so I can keep their paint on it.

Almost to level 152 haha. 100,000 XP to each level up to 400, and then a "dramatic increase" after it? Interesting.

Also... 30+Tag Matches and 50+ ABC'S races later and NO CRASHES for me either! Used to be lucky to get 25 matches of anything in an entire day, let alone 80+ over 8-10 hours. (day off lol)


----------



## GazPots

Yep, seems T10 got this one sorted. Thankfully.


----------



## The Beard

This thread inspired me to borrow Forza 4 from a friend  
I'm only level 8 so far, I sure as hell can't wait to get to y'all's level


----------



## Joose

Welcome to Forza! Free cars at each level all the way up to 50; that'll really get ya goin' once you start to pick high end cars. Also, DLC cars get thrown into the rewards if you have them.


----------



## GazPots

stc423 said:


> This thread inspired me to borrow Forza 4 from a friend
> I'm only level 8 so far, I sure as hell can't wait to get to y'all's level



The levels don't really mean anything other than providing lots of cash for buying awesome cars.

There are many many millions to be had.  


Also, welcome.


----------



## Joose

Nope. Levels are basically, "here's how much I play". I'm a 153 almost, and I do play a good bit. But there will be people at/above 200 before I hit 160


----------



## GazPots

I couldn't believe the people on the forza forum actually entertaining the idea of trying to hit level 999. 


Honestly people, mathematics. Have you heard of it?


Some guy came out with something like 11 years to reach it which i hope shut down their need for level 999.


----------



## Joose

So do we know how much of a jump in XP Needed there will be after level 400?

Cause it's 100,000xp between each level up until then right? Which isn't a whole lot, a day or less to get that.


----------



## GazPots

No idea, "too much" would be my initial response but i'm only a lowly 115 rank.


----------



## Joose

Haha. I probably won't make it beyond 500 before FM5 is released. I could do a level every day up until 400, I know that. I wonder where that guy got 11 years? That's why I was asking about XP Needed after 400. It would have to be a shit ton to take 11 years.


----------



## GazPots

Read here



> In terms of numbers, level 150 in Forza Motorsport 4 represents 6.5 million experience points. By comparison, *it will take you 875 million XP to reach level 999 (or roughly 134 times the amount of experience needed to hit the previous level cap)*. Once you pass the level 150 mark, leveling will progress at a relatively steady rate. Around level 400 or so, however, the XP needed to level will dramatically jump, which should provide a real test for our most loyal players




So take the time it took you to hit 150 and times it by a shit load 


The sciency bit - The different in xp per rank after 400 doesn't matter when you use the total XP needed for 999. If it takes you a week to hit rank 150 from 0 it'll take you 2.6 years to hit 999 at the same rate. Since only superhuman people can hit 150 in 1 week and it takes the average person say 3 months (or 12.85 weeks) to hit 150 when really going for it (without going insane) it'll take 33 years (of playing at the same rate of xp aqquirement) to hit rank 999. 

   

As of today i am rank 117.


----------



## Joose

Jesus. I hope no one hits 999. 

154 now. 155 by the end of the night I'm sure. 

Gotta decide which maker I want to be an Aficionado of first. 

Dodge-24
Pontiac-23
Chevy-23
Lamborghini-22
Ferrari-22
Mercedes-22

I think I'm gonna go for Pontiac.


----------



## GazPots

Pontiac fan i take it? I have pontiac at level 2 i think. 

I've been doing a lot of Mercedes and BMW racing recently though. Loved it.


----------



## Joose

Ooooooh yes. I have over 800 miles just on the '02 Trans Am. Then about 400 on the '06 GTO. 120ish on the '77 Trans Am and another 300 or so spread amongst the rest of the Pontiacs. 

My next car, in real life, will be either a 2000-2002 Trans Am WS6, '04 GTO/'05-'06 GTO or an '05-'07 Mustang GT.


----------



## Joose

Well, still no ZL1... wtf T10! Maybe it's so heavily requested that now they're gonna save it for something special......?

April Alpinestars Pack:

2011 Mercedes-Benz #35 Black Falcon SLS AMG GT3 &#8211; Featuring a replica livery of a race-winning Mercedes from 40 years prior, the Black Falcon SLS AMG GT3 is itself no stranger to excellent track performance. The SLS&#8217;s distinctive gullwing doors are a welcome nod to classic Mercedes style, and the car&#8217;s deep carbon fiber splitter and low roofline keep it firmly planted in the present. With the GT3, Mercedes is poised for more racing success ahead.

2011 Aston Martin #009 Aston Martin Racing AMR One &#8211; Engineered to take advantage of the FIA&#8217;s emergency efficiency-focused regulations, the Aston Martin AMR One employs an in-line, 2-liter, 6-cylinder turbo that produces upwards of 540 hp.

2012 Jaguar XKR-S &#8211; The XKR-S is Jaguar&#8217;s first full production car to be a member of the elite 300 kmh (186 mph) club. It&#8217;s a strong road performer with a powerful engine and adaptive damping and stability control to keep the car stuck to the road. In all, the XKR-S is a potent mix of power, precision, and typical Jaguar beauty.

1995 BMW M5 &#8211; BMW&#8217;s M5 line has always represented a full-bodied combination of power and luxury and nowhere is that more evident than in the 1995 M5. The quick-revving, 3.8 liter, 24-valve straight-6 engine delivers north of 300 hp and the 6-speed transmission was one of the few available in the mid-1990s. One drive is all you&#8217;ll need to understand why so many BMW fans wish to lead the pack in this 4-door luxury sedan.

2011 Maserati Quattroporte Sport GT S &#8211; The Quattroporte Sport GT S is the automotive equivalent to an Italian opera. The Ferrari-built engine provides a concert of throaty rumblings whose volume and tone can be controlled via a valve-controlled exhaust. But this car can do more than produce an aria of exhaust notes; the Sport GT S is adept in the corners and no slouch on the straightaways too.

1985 Mazda RX-7 GSL-SE &#8211; Innovation and affordability combine with this mid-80s rotary masterpiece from Mazda. The GSL-SE introduced the legendary 13B engine, the largest, most powerful RX-7 engine ever developed at the time. Combine that with a light frame and perfect weight distribution and you&#8217;ve got a serious performer on your hands.

1972 Mercedes-Benz 300 SEL 6.3 &#8211; A beautifully appointed luxury saloon, the 300 SEL 6.3 also features a big single overhead cam, pushing the car from 0-60 in just 6.5 seconds and making it the fastest sedan in the world at the time.

1959 Cadillac Eldorado Biarritz Convertible -- Named after the sophisticated French resort town patronized by the likes of Napoleon and Queen Victoria, the Biarritz convertible defined elegance and grace in the late automotive world of the 1950s. It also had at least one very famous owner: &#8220;The King&#8221; Elvis Presley, whose &#8220;Pink Cadillac&#8221; has inspired numerous songs and movies.

1997 Volvo 850 R &#8211; While the terms &#8220;sports&#8221; and &#8220;wagon&#8221; rarely come together, they fit nicely when describing the 850 R. It&#8217;s the perfect ride for hauling the kids, the dogs, and some groceries around, but it also sports a turbo-powered 5-cylinder engine that tops out north of 150 mph. You might not need all that power on your trip to the local hardware store but, in Forza 4, it will serve you well.

2012 Scion tC -- Functional, sporty, safe, and well-equipped, sum up the 2012 Scion tC. For 2012, the body received a much more chiseled look and, as with all Scion&#8217;s, the list of dealer options is very long.


I love everything but the Volvo, Scion, Mazda and BMW.


----------



## GazPots

Epic win!


I said to a mate many months ago i hope the new GT3 cars make it in and thats 3 so far (Lambo, BMW and now Merc). Still hoping for the MP4-12c GT3.


----------



## Joose

And the ZR1. Not that the '06 isn't great, I use the Hell out of it, but it's time for the ZR1.


----------



## HighGain510

Aside from a few in this pack, I'm kinda disappointed in the final DLC pack for the season pass. Doubting I will bother buying any more DLC for this game at this point, there were a ton of SWEET cars they could have added that would have been unique and instead they chose yet another fucking Scion? Seriously T10, WTF?!


----------



## Joose

^I feel bad for ya man. I'm glad I've thoroughly enjoyed each pack.


----------



## HighGain510

I'm still curious what happened to a few that were supposed to be included already (Yellowbird?) but never came to be? I know the Porsche DLC is planned to have 30 cars but since that's a RUF and not technically a Porsche I wouldn't think it would be on there. I didn't say I didn't like ALL the DLC, they've put in some awesome ones but they have also put in quite a few turds with each group.


----------



## GazPots

F3 had a shit load of DLC, what makes you think this April pack is the last?


Just the end of the season pass, doesn't mean the end of all DLC i'm betting.



Also not everyone loves the cars i like so packs have to be balanced so they can maximise sales aswell as fulfill contractual obligations and shit. Some shitters and some awesome cars in a pack = sales for both camps. Who these people are that love shitty cars i don't know but they do exist...............somewhere.


----------



## BlindingLight7

HighGain510 said:


> Aside from a few in this pack, I'm kinda disappointed in the final DLC pack for the season pass. Doubting I will bother buying any more DLC for this game at this point, there were a ton of SWEET cars they could have added that would have been unique and instead they chose yet another fucking Scion? Seriously T10, WTF?!


Scions are pretty big in motorsport dude, have you ever heard of Fredric Aasbo? Chris Rado? World Racing?

Regardless, they should have put in the Scion FR-S instead


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> F3 had a shit load of DLC, what makes you think this April pack is the last?
> 
> Just the end of the season pass, doesn't mean the end of all DLC i'm betting.
> 
> Also not everyone loves the cars i like so packs have to be balanced so they can maximise sales aswell as fulfill contractual obligations and shit. Some shitters and some awesome cars in a pack = sales for both camps. Who these people are that love shitty cars i don't know but they do exist...............somewhere.



Sorry I think you misunderstood what I was saying, if you re-read my post I didn't say anywhere in there that it was the final DLC package to be released. It's the last included in the Season pass. I was asking what happened to a few that were already made for the game (like the Yellowbird) since some folks who cracked the disc library found the models listed in there but it still hasn't been released yet.  I'm sure Turn 10 will do like they did with Forza 3 and have a full year's worth of DLC so I'm betting they will do another season pass, I just doubt I'll pay for it.  I get that they have to appeal to a wide market, just seems like every DLC pack had, IMO, several awesome cars and several that just made myself (and others it seems ) go "meh". 



BlindingLight7 said:


> Scions are pretty big in motorsport dude, have you ever heard of Fredric Aasbo? Chris Rado? World Racing?
> 
> Regardless, they should have put in the Scion FR-S instead



Sure, but they already HAD a 2005 Scion tC in the game as well as the 2009 xD. Adding yet another D or C-class Scion (the April DLC car is just the regular 2012 model) seems kinda lame when there are all sorts of exotics out there that haven't even been touched.  Just would have been nice to see some more exotic A/S/R-class cars that are a bit more unique than yet another mid-class car is all.


----------



## Joose

TC's are a hugely popular car, and the 2012 is a million times better than the '05. I fully expected it to be in a pack.

The diversity of the packs in this game really seems to bother people. Imagine if all the cars had been grouped differently, similar cars in the same pack and whatnot... I bet people wouldn't care nearly as much. It's no different than FM3 really, they're just mixed up instead of clumped together.

I agree that there are good cars that could have been in place of some of these shitty ones. But, if you read the forums, the cars we all don't care about tend to be heavily praised by a lot of players. I mean, people are ecstatic about that Volvo lol.


----------



## GazPots

HighGain510 said:


> Sorry I think you misunderstood what I was saying, if you re-read my post I didn't say anywhere in there that it was the final DLC package to be released. It's the last included in the Season pass. I was asking what happened to a few that were already made for the game (like the Yellowbird) since some folks who cracked the disc library found the models listed in there but it still hasn't been released yet.  I'm sure Turn 10 will do like they did with Forza 3 and have a full year's worth of DLC so I'm betting they will do another season pass, I just doubt I'll pay for it.  I get that they have to appeal to a wide market, just seems like every DLC pack had, IMO, several awesome cars and several that just made myself (and others it seems ) go "meh".



I did misunderstand. Sorry dude. 

They could do more dlc packs and even another season pass (probably not) or they might hold a few models back for a "complete edition" disc and include a pack on that (ala the stig pack of F3). Seems awful early for that behaviour though so i'm sticking my money on more DLC packs.

After all there isn't any sort of lack of cars that people want included.  (500 page wish list on forza forum )


----------



## Joose

^For real, haha.

There will be more packs, that's my bet as well. 3 or 4 more car packs, a track or 2, who knows what else. DLC was something they heavily promoted the game with, so they better be packin'!


----------



## GazPots

Mmmm, a new track would be very tasty.


Come to think of it, putting Spa and Bathurst aside i'm not sure what track i'd want in the game. I'll have to have a think about that one.


----------



## Joose

Virginia International Raceway, Watkins Glen, Monaco... Would be preeeeeetty sweet.


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah I'm just wondering if their next two games coming soon will shorten the amount of DLC they offer for this one or not?  Either way, even if they do another season pass, unless I see a ton of cars I really would like to have I'm not sure I want to drop another $30 on DLC for the same game.  I am, however, excited for Forza Horizon!


----------



## GazPots

As far as i can tell the next Forza Motorsport is on course for the usual timeline and this new Horizon game is in partnership with a new team so hopefully it won't impact onto the DLC of the FM series. I'd like to think that T10 themselves wouldn't want to see the new game impact on what people expect of the original series either. 


At least that's my thoughts.


----------



## Joose

Even when I played a multitude of games, Forza is the only game I bought DLC for. Now that it's really the only game I play, DLC is way better than buying games all year! Haha...

GTA V, Forza Horizon, the next Red Dead, Halo 4, the next Midnight Club and Battlefield if they do this dinosaur thing I heard about, are the games I plan to buy when they come out. Pretty simple list, can't think of anything else that interests me enough to spend money lol.


----------



## Fiction

Just moved in with a friend with an Xbox, might pick this up next pay day


----------



## BlindingLight7

Photobump!



























First car I bought with credits in the game, I still drive this one pretty much every time I play.


----------



## GazPots

Bmw fan? 


Cool pics. Think tomorrow i shall buy all the old M3-M5's and touring car them all up.


Wonder if that 3.0 CSL still has that outrageous touring car bodykit on it.


----------



## BlindingLight7

GazPots said:


> Bmw Whore?


fix'd


----------



## Joose

You gotta be a whore to at least 1 manufacturer. Got Chevy and Dodge Aficionado this morning. Pontiac is close. Lambo is next closest.


----------



## GazPots

BlindingLight7 said:


> fix'd



Nice!


----------



## Joose

Another free, early pack for me! Haha... Pays to watch that forum closely sometimes.

Had to post a pic showing what the purpose of the backwards driving challenge before this one was for.


----------



## Joose




----------



## GazPots

Meh, i can't be bothered to go to the hassle of trawling that forum and doing mad shit for codes when i can just wait a week for it no problem.

How do the Maserati and SLS GT3 hold up to their counterparts then?


----------



## BlindingLight7

As much as I LOVE widebody cars, the GT3 variants of most cars look like shitty,bloated, badly fitted kits, I get that its all about aero, but damn some of them are fugly. badly fitted wheels don't help either.

yes, I am a hellaflushfag.


----------



## Joose

GazPots said:


> Meh, i can't be bothered to go to the hassle of trawling that forum and doing mad shit for codes when i can just wait a week for it no problem.
> 
> How do the Maserati and SLS GT3 hold up to their counterparts then?



Yeah, I've won easy ones. Take a picture, post your gamertag, answer a simple question. Fuck those upside down, backwards scrambled codes. Plus, I don't have the Season Pass, so free DLC really rocks! Haha

SLS: Grippy... So. Damn. Grippy. Sounds brutal. It's awesome. Really nothing else to it. A great choice by T10.

Maserati: Shockingly good, in A Class at least, haven't tried anything else. The setup I currently have uses the drag tire compound. So, it launches and accelerates like a monster, but because it's so good at cornering already, it's still pretty easy to do so. Most of my cars with drag tires take a little more work to corner.

The Jag: Love it. Going to be a heavily used car in S-Class for me.

Caddy: Well, it's huge, the body roll is crazy, pretty quick up to 50mph, then it's like everything is a hill. Stock only though, I haven't upgraded it yet.

Gonna buy that new Aston racer and the '72 Merc later.


----------



## GazPots

Ah, i thought you had a season pass. I have one, so early codes weren't really essential for me.

Mmmm, seems the SLS GT3 and the Maserati are gonna be right up my street. Thanks for the heads up. Time to get a few more million in the bank.



PS - What sort of amount do you like to "sit" in your bank? I've decided to keep a nice 20 million to myself and spend everything above it. So by that i've got a few million to spend but i've got a SHITLOAD of racecars to buy and they don't come cheap. 



BlindingLight7 said:


> As much as I LOVE widebody cars, the GT3 variants of most cars look like shitty,bloated, badly fitted kits, I get that its all about aero, but damn some of them are fugly. badly fitted wheels don't help either.
> 
> yes, I am a hellaflushfag.





GT racing is more about owning the rest of the field than looking pretty . If you car happens to look awesome in the process then even better. Step forward the Aston DBR9 and the Mclaren MP4-12C gt models.


----------



## Joose

I think the SLS GT3 is gorgeous.

I've been driving the Jag and the Maserati the most.

Coincidentally, I saw this as well:


----------



## F1Filter

GazPots said:


> GT racing is more about owning the rest of the field than looking pretty . If you car happens to look awesome in the process then even better. Step forward the Aston DBR9 and the Mclaren MP4-12C gt models.



No 458 Challenge drivers here? 

Had some fun creating this Alpinestars livery the other day. I should start playing this game more. It lost my interest a little bit as things seemed to be too easy compared to FM3. But things seem to be more challenging now after it's been patched up.


----------



## Joose

^That's a nice looking design!

I use the 458 Challenge a good bit. The Competizione more though.

The SLS is definitely my favorite ofthe GT3 cars. 

GT2: Between the 458 and the Gallardo

GT1: C6.R Vette all the way! Please can we have the ZR1 though?? Lol


----------



## GazPots

Anyone else getting this weird thing where upon clicking a design in the storefront you are presented by a view of the car with it's base paint and no design.


Also having paint jobs go onto cars and come out all garbled and fucked up upon "sucessfully applying design".


REALLY annoying.


----------



## Joose

Designs have been a little weird since the patch. Many races I can't see my own, even though others can. The opposite has happened since FM3, and it makes more sense for a glitch to cause ONLY you to see it. 

The other things I've experienced are my paint shop not working right until I reboot (that only happened twice), and parts of other people's designs showing up on my car......

IE:


----------



## HighGain510

Looks like Turn 10 might sucker me in for more DLC after all.... 







2013 VIPER.... DO WANT! 






































Coming this summer! Can't wait!


----------



## Joose

It's so beautiful.... Both in Forza and real life.


----------



## BlindingLight7

HighGain510 said:


> Looks like Turn 10 might sucker me in for more DLC after all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 VIPER.... DO WANT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming this summer! Can't wait!


Trying too hard to be a ferrari, I've always hated the newer vipers, the only "truw" viper to me is the original.

I probably won't get this unless it's free.


----------



## GazPots

The back end looks like the old 90's vipers, fucking awesome.  The side gills on the front remind me of the Aston Martin One-77 which i didn't really like looks wise. Viper front isn't bad though. Love the side and rear lines though. The original GTS was and still is one my favourite cars ever.






Mmmmmm, tasty.

Front of the new one reminds me of someone who's had their face stretched to the sides.  Although the race version looks quite a bit better from the front.







Also when the fuck did this Viper DLC thing happen?  I've been out of the loop like 2 days and this pops up.


----------



## BlindingLight7

GazPots said:


> Also when the fuck did this Viper DLC thing happen?  I've been out of the loop like 2 days and this pops up.


The race version made me eat my words, fuck that is sexy. (the race version)


----------



## GazPots

Notice the Forza Motorsport logo on the side of the race car. 


*cough* Future DLC? *cough*

Edit - Another win picture of the racecar.


----------



## HighGain510

It was just announced today, when the NY auto show went down. Also... noms!


----------



## Joose

I adore the Italian influence on the car. Everything about it looks great. The racing version looks phenomenal as well. It looks like a Vette, a Viper and some Ferrari all somehow created a child.

It's "my car"... that's the only way I can put it. I no longer care about any other supercar, just give me that Viper!


----------



## Joose

New Viper>New NSX

I wonder what will happen if I say that on the Forza boards? Haha.


----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


> New Viper>New NSX
> 
> I wonder what will happen if I say that on the Forza boards? Haha.


----------



## BlindingLight7

My depiction, of an Average thread on Forza.net.


----------



## HighGain510

Some of the guys over there get WAY too worked up over the silliest arguments.


----------



## GazPots

The whine over on that board is strong.




Very strong.


----------



## HighGain510

ZOMG CAN I TURN THIS THREAD INTO A WISHLIST THREAD?!


----------



## BlindingLight7

"I wish the game had____everything changed"


----------



## HighGain510

BlindingLight7 said:


> "I wish the game had____everything changed"



That sounds about right.


----------



## Joose

Lmao, Forza boards gettin' summed up, pretty damn funny.

Did anyone else see when that guy made a thread asking for a Nissan Xterra? Haha. Nothin wrong with the vehicle, but damn.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Joose said:


> Lmao, Forza boards gettin' summed up, pretty damn funny.
> 
> Did anyone else see when that guy made a thread asking for a Nissan Xterra? Haha. Nothin wrong with the vehicle, but damn.


Well....we do have a Hummer and a Raptor


----------



## Joose

Lol, well those make more sense, I guess? Dunno, don't use either. Raptor is an awesome truck, but not without an off-road track.


----------



## HighGain510

I still say since they included it in Autovista, the Warthog should be a playable vehicle in normal gameplay.  Chaingun optional.


----------



## Joose

^For sure, it'd be more useful than the Hummer lol. They should have gone with the H2.


----------



## HighGain510

Haha agreed on both counts!


----------



## GazPots

I love the threads that are about tail lights etc being a few millimetres out of place on cars.


FUCK YOU TURN 10, YOU CAN'T MAKE GAMES FOR SHIT.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> I love the threads that are about tail lights etc being a few millimetres out of place on cars.
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU TURN 10, YOU CAN'T MAKE GAMES FOR SHIT.



THE REVERSE LIGHTS DON'T MATCH WHAT JUST CAME OUT ON THE RELEASED PRODUCTION CAR! BURN THE HERETICS!


----------



## Joose

This week's Community Bounty sucks! I hate Autocross lol.

Gotta beat a 3:26.150 on the monthly rivals event, "Cone Killer Mugello". I managed a 3:23.065, really hope I don't have to do anymore!

Good part is that it's looking like the '07 GT500 Unicorn will be the reward! Really hope the R34 doesn't get enough votes... since us VIP's will be getting that soon anyway. And the GT500 is gonna get 100% more usage than the R34, from me.


----------



## GazPots

Ooooooooh, i like autocross because it is actually stupidly hard to get a super fast time.

Kinda love the challenge.  





*sucka for punishment*


----------



## Joose

I love bein challenged as well. But I do not like Autocross! Haha. I used a stock '08 Viper, like the Bounty guy did. Worked pretty well. But apparently the top people are like 40 seconds faster. Wtf??


----------



## HighGain510

I hate autocross! If I go balls out I always get like 85% of the way through with a great time and then nail a cone!


----------



## GazPots

One time i hit the final cone gate at the finish line and almost cried with disappointment.


----------



## Joose

^I almost did as well. Didn't hit any the entire lap, then nailed 3 gates on the final stretch simply because I tank-slapped a little. I took a little break after that one haha.


----------



## Joose

Only an LP640 and S204 away from having all the Unicorns I care about!







Also received a Mines R34 GTR today. Pretty good, not really my type of car. LP640 should be here this week, which will get me the 10 Unicorns badge/title. Hurray for Unicorns! Not really... I've been missing my coveted '07 GT500 for too long.


----------



## ittoa666

I'm still a bit confused about how you get unicorns. What's the catch?


----------



## HighGain510

ittoa666 said:


> I'm still a bit confused about how you get unicorns. What's the catch?



They are "gift" cars from Turn 10, typically special cars you can't get in the normal game (some have special tunes too). You have to participate in certain Rivals events or in Gaming with the Devs contests to get them. Check the Forza forum or their Facebook page and they usually update when they are doing a new Rival or GWTD event that involves a unicorn. I think you can be gifted them for photo contests on the forum still, although I know they were still way behind in awarding them not long ago so I pretty much stopped submitting pics over there.  Their picks for the photo contest seem random at best, some were awesome shots and some were just meh all around.


----------



## Joose

Yeah. To win a photo contest: Don't show more than a tail light! Haha...

My unicorns came either from the FM3 transfer, or these Community Bounties and King of the Track things.

Speaking of KOTT, guess we don't get one this month? I want my LP640 from the Juan Pablo one damnit!


----------



## GazPots

The Mines R34 is a bit boatish is it not? 


Too high in S class to be tuneable and decent, yet not good enough to be decent in R3. 


Still it's fun to drift around the outside of people on the apex annoying them.


----------



## Joose

Agreed. AWD at least... I converted it to RWD about an hour ago, pretty sweet S class.

GT500 though... I have so many tunes for it now. My favorites are the ones with the supercharger "glitched" off. I put that in quotes because they didn't fix it from FM3 to FM4 so... I dunno. PI system is way more accurate this time though. But yeah, naturally aspirated=win.

Edit: Lmao, just managed to bring the GT500 (B474) down to a C425.


----------



## GazPots

I tried the RWD setup and found every lap i was on the edge and concentrating constantly. It just seemed like a huge battle to keep it on form.

Saying that, it did post a nice time on the nurb GP track i use as a benchmark. Quick but mental.


----------



## Joose

So... The LP640 is a beast. Wasn't at first, but with a RWD conversion and some suspension tuning, it's one of my better S class cars.

Painted a '65 Mustang today, tried to go old school with it. I need help with the number... I haven't really researched a multitude of old school numbers yet. But mine definitely looks boring in that standard font.


----------



## HighGain510

Dig that paint! 

Also I'm pretty annoyed with TPR b0x and all the other guys with times in the low-to-mid 1:30's... you KNOW they are all blocking traffic to get those times (I watched his replay specifically 3 times last night, no way you can take those turns in 3rd and 4th without braking or swerving around traffic... ) so I wish Turn 10 would wipe the boards of times they know are impossible on traffic tracks. That or stop using those for the competitions.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i really want this game, i traded it in to get skyrim but i miss it!


----------



## Joose

HighGain510 said:


> Dig that paint!
> 
> Also I'm pretty annoyed with TPR b0x and all the other guys with times in the low-to-mid 1:30's... you KNOW they are all blocking traffic to get those times (I watched his replay specifically 3 times last night, no way you can take those turns in 3rd and 4th without braking or swerving around traffic... ) so I wish Turn 10 would wipe the boards of times they know are impossible on traffic tracks. That or stop using those for the competitions.





Thanks!

And I dunno... Maybe they block. But b0x is really good in the first place lol. I was lapping against that dude in a B Class Time Attack lobby (why don't they have one for every class?? Seriously fun! I love hot lapping.), he wqs insanely fast through most of the tracks. There were a couple that I was only a second back though. I did 54 laps of Indy on the Brickyard Runner Track Days event before I had a lap where the AI were right where I needed them. There was literally only 1 spot that I had to quickly swerve, I think. Was the #7 time, up to #33


----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And I dunno... Maybe they block. But b0x is really good in the first place lol. I was lapping against that dude in a B Class Time Attack lobby (why don't they have one for every class?? Seriously fun! I love hot lapping.), he wqs insanely fast through most of the tracks. There were a couple that I was only a second back though. I did 54 laps of Indy on the Brickyard Runner Track Days event before I had a lap where the AI were right where I needed them. There was literally only 1 spot that I had to quickly swerve, I think. Was the #7 time, up to #33



HA he actually admitted to cheating (well, "exploiting" which IMO is still just as bad for something he's getting a record lap on... ) this afternoon:

Forzamotorsport.net Forums - Hockenheim Track Day Trick (Bounty Hunter)



TPR b0x said:


> Many people ask me how I did it or even blame me as a hacker because I had no traffic on my lap at the Hockenheim Track Day in Community Bounty.
> 
> The trick is known since the first day of the demo. When you start a race, drive in front of an other car and slow him down and ALL cars behind him. Do this 2 lap long, block these AI cars all the way and the gap will be large enough that you get a lap without any traffic. Make sure that the last section before your fast lap is clean, otherwise your lap will be dirty (= don't get hit by traffic there).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the inventor of that, but in a video game you have to life with it that people try to max out everything possible. I don't even see a fix for that, when you make the traffic spawn automatically when the gap is too long than you still can get the first section without any when timing it right. It's just that track day is a bad mode. Every top 30 guy on every hotlap in the track days rivals did that trick.



I would never say he's not a good driver because he is very, VERY fast and that's all good. I do, however, think in a race that involves traffic, using an exploit just so you're in the top spot is rather weak.  That being said he explained how the traffic exploit works and if that's going to shave a good 5-10 seconds off my time and give me the car this week since that's what everyone else is doing (possibly including the guy who set the lap for the event) , I guess I will too.  


BTW what is your G/T? You can PM it over if you want, I'd love to watch some of your ghosts for the events and see if I can get close or not.  Gaz has always given me a good challenge, I think I've only beaten a few of his times... always see the rivals popup when he kills mine by several seconds.


----------



## Joose

Hah, what a douche! I agree, it's cheating.

Gamertag: OnePoint21GWs

Always down for more Rivals challenges!


----------



## ittoa666

So guys....I haven't played in a while, and I started the game up again tonight. I was gifted a Missing Content car. Turns out it's the V12 Zagato, and I don' have the march pack. I feel a bit ripped off.

:EDIT: It's from the Turn 10 Community Team (whatever that means).


----------



## Joose

It was for doing last month's King of the Track. If you beat Juan Pablo Montoya's time, you also got a Murcielago LP640.


----------



## GazPots

Been having a blast using some of those crazy priced 50s/60s leman racers (250GTO, 250TR, DBR1, 300S).

I like them all really. Gonna see if i can find a spec for them that evens them out and use them for some sort of epic vintage touring car style racing.


----------



## Joose

I love the 300S. The rest are awesome, but not my thing. Wrong year 250 GTO! Not really wrong... '62 would have been my pick. 

I used the 427 Cobra a lot today. So much fun!

Been trying to decide on my next Aficionado as well. Mercedes, Subaru or Aston.


----------



## GazPots

Mercedes. DO IT!


----------



## HighGain510

Mercedez or Subie! I've done a lot with both of those!


----------



## GazPots

Had an A class online race today on the Nurb GP long circuit and it had the top 7 running in train 2-3 seconds long (roughly) and everyone was super consistent for the 3 laps.


I managed to take my Ferrari 250 GTO right up to 4th at the first sector with a small train behind me trying to keep up and the guy in 3rd litally stuck to my front bumper. I was putting the SQUEEZE on that guy constantly and kudos to him for not faultering an inch in 3 laps of pressure. Almost.

As we hit the last fast section before the chicane i see number 1 and 2 tussle for track position and sure enough go 2 wide into the chicane as we follow 40 feet behind. Suffice to say they wipe each other out and number 3 squirms around for traction and space as i zoom by post LEEROY on the outside of the exit. Side by side round the final bend we go.

Cue a hilarious drag race to the end between a vintage 250gto and some spoilered to fuck honda civic. Seriously, i was infront by a bonnet length for the most part until I get beat by 0.009. First outing in the hoppers with my vintage racer and i get owned.






Rage.


----------



## Joose

Motherfuckin' Civics. Couldn't have at least been an S2000?


----------



## GazPots

I checked the replay and it *was* a black honda s2000. 


Ties in with the picture now. 



I honestly thought it was a civic, perhaps i should open my eyes a bit more.


----------



## Joose

Haha, well that's not so bad then! I had an S2000 rental for 2 days. And you bet your ass I drove it hard. Was so much fun. Not sure I'd ever buy one though.


----------



## GazPots

Was playing with my good mate last night and he had a stock suspension, stock weight, stock tire width, no differential, 550BHP datsun 510 and HOLY SHIT I've never witnessed a car wallow and pitch SO much in a corner and have 1 wheel burning out in a straight line in 4th.  


I thought i was on a rollercoaster or some shit using the cockpit view.


Go try it man, it's ridiculous. What the fuck were they doing with suspension in the 70's?


----------



## ittoa666

Finally snapped some pics of my more cool and ridiculous looking cars.


----------



## Joose

^Diggin' that McLaren!



GazPots said:


> Was playing with my good mate last night and he had a stock suspension, stock weight, stock tire width, no differential, 550BHP datsun 510 and HOLY SHIT I've never witnessed a car wallow and pitch SO much in a corner and have 1 wheel burning out in a straight line in 4th.
> 
> 
> I thought i was on a rollercoaster or some shit using the cockpit view.
> 
> 
> Go try it man, it's ridiculous. What the fuck were they doing with suspension in the 70's?



Haha, did it do things like this?


----------



## Bungle

Duuuude the SVT Raptor..... I bought one for shits and giggles and immediately modified everything, except I forgot the suspension. It's scary fast in a straight line considering its size and mass, but on the downhill section at the beginning of Camino Veijo Extreme, I was pulling about 170km/h (100mph or so) and just clipped the ripple strip on a slight right hand bend and then it made like my dog when he wants a belly rub


----------



## GazPots

Haha, while the wheels didn't come off the ground, it had what i would say was the most suspension travel i've witnessed yet.


I'll need to buy that Jeep and give it a bash.


I also own the Raptor and it doesn't have as much travel as the datsun, but it does have that awesome barrel roll ability.  It's always good to be leading a race in that car of all things only to end up cartwheeling down the road eventually.


----------



## Joose

It's pretty simple with the Jeep. Lots of power, tire pressure at its lowest, ride height all the way up and soften everything to the max. Hilaaaaarious to drive!


----------



## GazPots




----------



## HighGain510

There's only 2-3 cars in the new car pack that look fun to me personally. Ah well, saves me some cash!


----------



## GazPots

lol at the end. 


Edit - I'll be buying the Venom and the Transit and that's it. Venom for the crazy shit and the Transit to troll some people in the hoppers.


----------



## Joose

Venom is going to be amazing! They bette start it at 800hp and give us restrictor upgrades for 1000 and 1200. Since the real one has those 3 settings.

My next favorite is the 300. What a gorgeous car!

Then the Jeep. Should be fun. But seriously... Wrangler, Raptor, Range Rover, Subarus, EVOs, Lancias, Audis, the hill climb vehicles, H1... Give me some off road! Asphalt tracks first though.

Pacer... it's the Mirth Mobile, of course I want it!

Legacy: It's a Subaru, I'll use it.

The rest... meh.


----------



## GazPots

It's apparently 725bhp stock in the game.


Not sure if you'll be able to churn it up an extra 475bhp but we'll see.


----------



## Joose

Well it's famous for its 1200hp setting, so they better!


----------



## Bekanor

Forgive my ignorance but is there an SS.org car club at all?


----------



## BlindingLight7

GazPots said:


> It's apparently 725bhp stock in the game.
> 
> 
> Not sure if you'll be able to churn it up an extra 475bhp but we'll see.


It would be pretty pointless without it, it would just be a stetched exige!


----------



## ExousRulez

Ps3 > Xbox. Even my friend who owns 4 Xbox's and has played them since they came out now agrees, especially because Gran Turismo is better than this game, all my opinion though and the main reason I don't like Xbox is because the controllers are extremely uncomfortable for me compared to a Playstation controller because the left analog stick is up to far and doesn't feel natural.


----------



## Bekanor

Thanks for showing us the light man, do you have a newsletter I can subscribe to or something?


----------



## Joose

ExousRulez said:


> Ps3 > Xbox. Even my friend who owns 4 Xbox's and has played them since they came out now agrees, especially because Gran Turismo is better than this game, all my opinion though and the main reason I don't like Xbox is because the controllers are extremely uncomfortable for me compared to a Playstation controller because the left analog stick is up to far and doesn't feel natural.



Lol...

When Gran Turismo lets you upgrade the way Forza allows, paint like Forza, sounds like Forza, looks like Forza, has an auction house, car clubs, rivals racing, doesn't have the majority of its cars looking like they're from GT3 and doesn't drop FPS at night, maybe it will be comparable to Forza. As of right now though, GT5 is an arcade game with no freedom. 

Xbox>Playstation

When was the last time Xbox Live got hacked and shutdown? When was Microsoft on the verge of bankruptcy?

I've been using the same Xbox 360 since 2007. Oh and the Xbox controller is something I have always considered to be a million times better than Playstation's. Unless you have girl hands, then maybe the Xbox's is a little large.

Get outta my Forza thread with that shit.


----------



## GazPots

Don't forget the vacuum cleaner engine sounds. 

They are truely terrible.  There's a reason i stopped playing GT5, it's because PD don't have a fucking clue what they are doing. 




BlindingLight7 said:


> It would be pretty pointless without it, it would just be a stetched exige!




I'm now reading it actually has 1200bhp but you can't mod the engine at all. Probably a good thing.


----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


> Lol...
> 
> When Gran Turismo lets you upgrade the way Forza allows, paint like Forza, sounds like Forza, looks like Forza, has an auction house, car clubs, rivals racing, doesn't have the majority of its cars looking like they're from GT3 and doesn't drop FPS at night, maybe it will be comparable to Forza. As of right now though, GT5 is an arcade game with no freedom.
> 
> Xbox>Playstation
> 
> When was the last time Xbox Live got hacked and shutdown? When was Microsoft on the verge of bankruptcy?
> 
> I've been using the same Xbox 360 since 2007. Oh and the Xbox controller is something I have always considered to be a million times better than Playstation's. Unless you have girl hands, then maybe the Xbox's is a little large.
> 
> Get outta my Forza thread with that shit.



Ummmmm just going to say +1 to all of this. Way to try to bring a retarded PS vs Xbox argument to a thread that has made it to 24 pages and almost 600 posts without any idiots joining in to post nonsense. If you hate Xbox, why the fuck are you posting in a thread about a racing game that is ONLY on Xbox and has ZERO to do with PS3 or Gran Turismo?


----------



## Joose

GazPots said:


> Don't forget the vacuum cleaner engine sounds.
> 
> They are truely terrible.  There's a reason i stopped playing GT5, it's because PD don't have a fucking clue what they are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now reading it actually has 1200bhp but you can't mod the engine at all. Probably a good thing.





What? Really? Starting at 1200? That's retarded. Should be 800 with restrictor removal mods for 1000 and 1200.


----------



## Joose

HighGain510 said:


> Ummmmm just going to say +1 to all of this. Way to try to bring a retarded PS vs Xbox argument to a thread that has made it to 24 pages and almost 600 posts without any idiots joining in to post nonsense. If you hate Xbox, why the fuck are you posting in a thread about a racing game that is ONLY on Xbox and has ZERO to do with PS3 or Gran Turismo?





Because he probably read somewhere that some guy said GT5 has superior grass swayage. 

But anyway. Agreed, many paes with no GT5 fantrolls. Let's keep it that way!


----------



## ittoa666

I second the idea of an ss.org car club.


----------



## Bekanor

I can set one up tonight after I get back from the movies.


----------



## Joose

I wish you could be in 2 clubs.... Can't leave mine!


----------



## Bekanor

Ss.org car club is a go. Anyone who wants in post your gamertag and I'll send out invites.


----------



## ittoa666

Bekanor said:


> Ss.org car club is a go. Anyone who wants in post your gamertag and I'll send out invites.



Hot Buttpoop

:EDIT: Take into account that I'm not a great driver. I mainly just wanna show off some of my cooler cars.


----------



## Bekanor

Don't worry man I drive with the braking line indicator on because I still don't know the tracks well enough.


----------



## ittoa666

I'm in your club now and I put some cars in the garage. You should be able to "borrow" them.


----------



## Joose

I wanna add all you people I don't have already. I like a long "Friends and Club" sorted leaderboard. 

OnePoint21GWs is mine. 

"Hot Buttpoop Is Online" will crack me up every time.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Bekanor

ittoa666 said:


> I'm in your club now and I put some cars in the garage. You should be able to "borrow" them.



That skyline is fucking intense man, I love the setup on it.

Also "hot buttpoop wants to be your friend" had me in stitches.


----------



## ittoa666

Thanks. That was my "looks" car. I love it, but after using cars like the one I gifted you, it feels like a rock.


----------



## Bekanor

Aww you gifted me a car? 
I'll check it out when I get back from getting noodles.


----------



## ittoa666

Bekanor said:


> Aww you gifted me a car?
> I'll check it out when I get back from getting noodles.



I think you might like it.


----------



## Bekanor

It's wicked, just sticks to the road. Thanks man!


----------



## technomancer

Enough platform whining already, keep the thread on topic


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i cant wait to get this game again, how is the ss.org club coming along?


----------



## Joose

technomancer said:


> Enough platform whining already, keep the thread on topic



?

We made it quite a long way before 1 dude said something. We got that shit!


----------



## Bekanor

Thrashmanzac said:


> i cant wait to get this game again, how is the ss.org club coming along?



So far it's still just me and Buttpoop but I'll send you an invite when I get home from work tonight. Sorry I was a bit busy yesterday.


----------



## GazPots

Joose said:


> What? Really? Starting at 1200? That's retarded. Should be 800 with restrictor removal mods for 1000 and 1200.



I know, but think of the ELEVENS you can pull down the mulsanne straight!!!!!!!!11!!!






Also add me, I'm getting back into Forza again and need some people to race.  (gamertag - PredatoR 4). I've got Joose and Highgain but that's it so far.


Edit - we should totally have an SS.org lobby setup sometime and see how it goes.


----------



## Bekanor

I sent your invite just now Gaz.


And then I realised that I don't own a Murcielago so I recreated my badass Murcielago from Forza 3.


----------



## GazPots

^^^I raced my lp700 last night for the first time since the few days after it came out.


Forgot how good some of the lambos are.  Also, they are stupidly fast.


----------



## Bekanor

GazPots said:


> ^^^I raced my lp700 last night for the first time since the few days after it came out.
> 
> 
> Forgot how good some of the lambos are.  Also, they are stupidly fast.



That's just a standard Murcielago. 

Except I have free parts from Lambo so I did the V12 engine swap and then upgraded everything to max so now it's R2.


----------



## Joose

Love Lambos!

Actually raced my RWD, S700, Gallardo LP570 Superleggera last night as well. So good!


----------



## GazPots

Bekanor said:


> That's just a standard Murcielago.
> 
> Except I have free parts from Lambo so I did the V12 engine swap and then upgraded everything to max so now it's R2.




I know, but i was just aluding to my odd lack of lambos in my forza career since you posted a lambo too.


----------



## Bekanor

GazPots said:


> I know, but i was just aluding to my odd lack of lambos in my forza career since you posted a lambo too.



Ah gotcha. 

I'll promote you to co-leader as well as Buttpoop (I know it's not his name here but it's too funny not to use ) so you can add SS folks to the club as well since I'll be house sitting for a couple of weeks starting this weekend and won't have access to my xbox (I'm taking my PS3 because I figure it's the perfect chance to beat God of War 3, MGS4 and Uncharted 2 since I haven't played any of them yet).


----------



## Joose

By the way, if any of you like any of the designs on my Storefront, feel free to ask for the unlocked version. That way you can change the colors around if you want.

My latest is still the '65 Mustang. But I finally finished it. Gave it a black top and the stripes are the car's paint; so Special Colors look sweet.


----------



## GazPots

Shit yeah, I need a nice paint for my 'stang and that looks like it hits the spot. Not sure about the red lights but the rest looks like a nice match so I'll pick it up when i get on sometime.


----------



## Joose

Aw man, the red lights are my favorite part! Haha. I dunno, I've been to a lot of hillbilly-esque motorsport events; red lights are always present somewhere.

But yeah I'll send it to you today. Make sure to take a pic of your color combo! Friend of mine just made his dark red with a white top and left the silver stripes; switched the "A. Joose" to his name, changed the American flag to a Swedish flag and changed the number. He left the Florida license plate with my name on it though. I'm guessing it was by accident haha. Goin to buy the car pack now!


----------



## GazPots

Much appreciated my man, i was going to pay money for it and i found it as a gift. 


Perhaps i'll gift you something in future 


Also 930bhp Transit van in A class!!!! Troll mobile mkII.


----------



## Joose

No problem dude! That one isn't in my storefront, it's for me and friends; and I only sell shit for 1,000 credits anyway. 

965hp A Class Transit van ftw! Lol.

But for real... The Hennessey... What a machine!

And the Chrysler... Such a great looking, sounding and driving car.


----------



## GazPots

Joose said:


> But for real... The Hennessey... What a machine!




You just have to look at it and it wheelspins like a motherfucker. 


I love it though.


----------



## Joose

TCS FTW on the Venom, lol. There are very few cars where TCS makes me faster; but that is definitely one of them.

And I totally just saw you sent me a Transit Van haha. It handles much better than mine!


----------



## GazPots

I troll people on power circuits in it. 

Long gearing makes it easy to hand the 930bhp rwd setup but it isn't suited for the likes of camino or maple valley.

Also it spins easy when people hit you so wathc out. 


Apart from that, load up a paintjob and go trollin'.


----------



## GazPots

AWESOME.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> AWESOME.



Noice! I keep hoping eventually they'll do a package DLC for all of these and I can get all the cars on the cheap.


----------



## GazPots

Caution, big post alert......................




So i was just doing some S class and R3 class endurance races for 30 mins using drag tyres. All human players MUST run drag tyres. Results were actually really fun. If you've got a few friends in and you want some fast but tough races use the online lobby and follow this.

Firstly go and buy a R2 DTM audi or merc and fit it with drag slicks. Then fill out the rest of the PI to R3 800 by adding brakes and/or thicker tyres.

Also buy an R3 Super GT300 nissan or subaru and fit with drag slicks. Now round up the PI to S 700 using brakes and/or thicker tyres. Also increase rear and front aero settings on both S and R3 cars for extra handling ability.Then......



> open multiplayer lobby
> set the room to PUBLIC
> adjust room NAME to suit your lobby
> change race type to TIMED RACE
> set it to 20, 25 or 30 minutes
> choose a track
> change the number of groups to 2
> set "group by bucket" to YES
> set damage to SIMULATION
> change group 1 start delay to 25 seconds
> set the group 2 power restriction to -10%
> set the number of AI players to maximum
> change the AI to PROFESSIONAL (unless you find it too hard)
> accept settings
> go back into the settings and push Y and save the setup, then exit again to the lobby.
> in the lobby push right on the left stick and hover over an AI players name, hit A and change his "group" to 2
> repeat for EVERY AI



You should now have humans (you and anyone who enters the room) will automatically be group 1. All AI will be group 2.



> for R3 use the DTM Audi or Merc with drag slicks to R3-800 PI
> set both group 1 and 2 to R3 class
> set group 2 car type to RACE
> set the body style to GT3
> adjust the cars of the individual AI to have a more open field (ie, not all the same car)





> for S class use the Super GT300 cars with drag slicks to S-700 PI
> set group 1 and 2 to S class
> set the "group 2" car manufacturer to LOTUS ***
> set the "group 2" car model to EVORA T124 ***



* you can use any ai car in S class really but i found the evora a good challenge with it's great handling and light weight in the AI's hands.


What will happen is that your cars have ridiculously good handling by default so when you apply the drag slicks the handling is still pretty planted for the lower class the cars enter. They will seem a little "floaty" but nothing majorly hard to control.

Now in a 30 minute endurance race you WILL have to enter the pits and you will get insane tyre degradation and reduced laps times if you stay out too long. The telemetry (press down on the d pad when racing and press right to get to the last screen) will show you how bad it is. That's based on how i drive which is pretty much as fast as i can push a car with TC off consistently. 


You can go a 30 minute race and hit 90% tyre wear (not recommended unless you like boat like handling)
You can go a 20 minute race and hit 60% tyre wear (only just missing a pit requirement).

So i reckon a 25-26 minute race will allow someone to choose a ZERO stop strategy and possibly win the race if they can hold off an attack from a human who's pitted once mid race. Adjust times to suit your skill level/driving style. Traction Control users might last a lot longer unless you ban it.


If you find the computer isn't easy to pass, reduce their power restriction by another 5% at a time. Generally you should have enough time to be able to pit and win the race easily on professional. The AI won't pit unless damaged but human players WILL need to pit unless you setup a shorter race where a no stop strategy might win.


Simples.



It makes for some epic races.


----------



## Joose

^Definitely gonna have some fun with that. I use drag tires on a lot of cars as it is. After the launch, they're not really drag tires. Well they aren't even for the launch haha. Just not stupidly slippery. I dunno, they work so well for me on some cars. But then I put them in the Club Garage, and no one (even our highest ranked member) can keep them on the track.

Oh well, they work for me!


----------



## GazPots

I couldn't handle the drag tyres on most cars. I had to use cars with SUPER handling by default for my brain not to cry. 


They are good fun though.


----------



## Joose

Starting to think maybe I _am_ the weird one afterall, haha. I'm all for the handling that race tires provide; but with drag tires I can take the turn at nearly the same speed, mash the throttle for just a second when the understeer kicks in, and if I can control the newfound oversteer I can straighten out and absolutely launch out of the corner.

Or blow the whole race thanks to a tankslapper.

It's like half of my cars are Vipers and SLS's haha.


----------



## Joose

First screenshot of Forza Horizon. It's open world! Maybe we'll finally be able to put some off road vehicles, like the Raptor, to proper use.






People are complaining about the cover. Looks fine to me. All I see is that gorgeous Viper.


----------



## GazPots

Is it gonna be one of those annoying arcade physics style games or are they sticking to the Forza style we know and love?


I haven't read anything about this so fill me in.


----------



## BlindingLight7

GazPots said:


>


Great, now if we could now get this:




I might actually buy the pack.


----------



## Joose

^You'd buy the pack for 1 car? Lol. Or would that just be your deal sealer?

Carrera GT, newest GT3 RS, hopefully the new GT2 RS, Panamera, Cayenne, 959, hopefully the new 911 Turbo, the Flying Lizard racers, etc. I'm so excited! 

Didn't used to care about Porsche, but I really think that's because of where I live. They're EVERYWHERE. After driving a 2009 911 Turbo last month though... I just have to have this pack! I already loved the cars I just mentioned, but I really didn't miss Porsche until recently.

2 nights ago especially. We were comparing stock vehicles in-game to see how the results looked against real life comparisons. Almost every category could have had a Porsche.



GazPots said:


> Is it gonna be one of those annoying arcade physics style games or are they sticking to the Forza style we know and love?
> 
> 
> I haven't read anything about this so fill me in.




"The first screenshot of Forza Horizon is here! Coming this fall for Xbox 360, Forza Horizon combines the automotive thrills that Forza fans expect with a gorgeous open-road world that begs to be explored."

Lol, that is literally all that has been said. It's all speculation. The graphics look very nice in the screenshot.

Thing is, I thoroughly enjoy playing TDU2 so.... I'm going to love this, because it could be TDU2 with Forza graphics/audio and slightly better (sensible) physics and I'd be hooked. But I know it will be better.

My hope is for them to basically drop as many cars from FM4 in that they possibly can, with the exact same physics. And some sort of connection between garages. This game could really have a lot of cool things, I hope they've read the FM forums. Lights, time of day, weather, off road, all that shit.

Also... I've been thinking lately; how sweet would a hardcore Pod Racing game be?? Maybe it's just me, but I'd play the shit out of it, just as I did with the Pod Racing game on N64.


----------



## GazPots

Certainly sounds interesting to say the least.


I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for more info in future.


----------



## Joose

2 linkys...

1. VIP Status now available if anyone here didn't buy the LCE. 1200 M$ points. In FM3, when VIP status became available on the marketplace, people who bought it then received all of the VIP gifts. Which I think is a little unfair to those of us that have been VIP all along, but whatever. Go getcha some unicorns and other gifts, currently unimportant people. Lol...

Forza Motorsport 4 VIP Membership - Xbox.com

2. 240 gamerscore worth of achievements leaked? One of which is 35 for winning an online race at The Green Hell with a 2012 911 GT2 RS? Yes! So glad that car isn't future DLC.

Forza Motorsport 4 Achievements & Guides


----------



## GazPots

Apparently VIPs just got a Top Secret S15 aswell. 


Smoke clouds ahoy!


----------



## Joose

I find it rather irritating that the S15 was sent out because VIP status is available, when the VIP Top Secret Supra hasn't even been sent yet. The S15 is gonna sit in my group of cars gifted by T10, and that's probably it, lol. Oh well, another unicorn.


----------



## GazPots

I took it out for a spin and did literally that.


Reloaded my garage and changed car straight away. 


Do Not Want.


----------



## Joose

Haha, exactly. I'm just not a fan of Nissan's in general though. I adore the R35 GTR, 370Z is okay, hell I'm not even a fan of the R34 Skyline. Hopefully there's no one in here ready to crucify me for that one haha


----------



## GazPots

Porsche Pack is OUT!


Just a shame that as i'm a VIP (and therefore get a discount on it ingame) there is a fault with the pack and i cannot download it yet. 



Sucks.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I'm still on the wall about getting it, they really didn't bring anything new and exciting to the game with the pack, no 917, no rsr, no rwb, no classics whatsoever, just the same soulless beetles.


----------



## Joose

^I remember when I used to feel that way about them. Except for the classics part, those are what I still have little to no interest in.

I had the VIP error issue as well this morning, but I had 1000 more M$ points than I needed, so I just went ahead and bought it.

Carrera GT, GT2 RS, GT3 RS, 959, '07 911 Turbo, all so great!

If anyone wants to change the colors on their GT3 RS, buy and rate mine and tell me so I can send it to you unlocked. I'll go ahead and trust that you guys won't sell it yourselves.


----------



## GazPots

Last time i checked the pack i still couldn't download it at the VIP discounted price.


Sucks.


----------



## Joose

Hmmm, supposedly it is currently working. Friend of mine got his pack a couple hours ago.

By the way, did I mention what a pain in the fucking ass it was to do that GT3 RS?? Holy crap, as soon as I got around "G" I wanted to quit. 350+ layers per side.


----------



## ittoa666

Joose said:


> If anyone wants to change the colors on their GT3 RS, buy and rate mine and tell me so I can send it to you unlocked. I'll go ahead and trust that you guys won't sell it yourselves.



I might take you up on that. Expect a message from me.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i just got this game and i am fucking addicted to it! i do hate how you have to pay to download more cars though


----------



## Joose

ittoa666 said:


> I might take you up on that. Expect a message from me.




Right on man. I admit, if you zoom in as far as possible, you may see some black, but not too bad for 1,000 credits and a rating lol.





Thrashmanzac said:


> i just got this game and i am fucking addicted to it! i do hate how you have to pay to download more cars though




Welcome to Forza! The DLC is worth it. Especially if you buy the season pass. That just won't include Porsche, VIP or the May Top Gear Pack. But plenty more. At least download the free cars so you don't get stuck looking at blacked out Jettas haha.

I say it's worth it, but that's obviously opinion. I've come to like a lot of cars I previously complained about paying for. IE: Transit Van, what fun!

People without Porsche should see blacked out Beetles. T10 totally could've pulled it off.


----------



## GazPots

Bora's will have to do.


----------



## Joose

Haha. Get the expansion! It works now for sure.


----------



## BlindingLight7

GazPots said:


> Last time i checked the pack i still couldn't download it at the VIP discounted price.
> 
> 
> Sucks.


Probably because VIP's last DLC incentive was in ~April.


----------



## Joose

^What? What incentive? What did I miss?

All of the other VIP's on my team got the pack for 1200 last night via in-game Marketplace. 



Also, my one disappointment in the pack.... The Carrera GT is full of wrongs. Yes, there is finally an engine noise to go along with the exhaust, and it's balanced as nicely as the rest of the Porsches, but that's the issue. The GT's exhaust should be more audible than the engine. Oh well, it still sounds great.

It also, in a replay from someone else's view (flybys!) seems to only produce an engine noise, period. Very irritating.


----------



## GazPots

The RSR and cup cars handle oddly due to the RR layout. 

I usually trail brake to a degree going round corners but you can't seem to do it well in these cars. More a brake enough *then* turn in.


Still the pack is awesome.


Love the old porsches from the 70's and 80's and their new bodykits to tool the mout for spec racing.


----------



## GazPots

962c = win ONLY if you tune out the horrible skittishness of the handling. A bump or a kerb while cornering sends you flying. Braking under speed sends you spinning. 


So soften up that rear dampening and rebound. Even out the suspension levels and ratings. Up the downforce at the front a quarter but only raise the rear a smidge. 

If you're not running unrestricted power leave the aero at stock. I turned the diff settings up to 75% each. Aswell as 60% front braking to see if that settles it under braking.


Now it seems like it's capable of a decent race (against other 962cs probably) allowing a consistent lap without EXPLODING into the wall at every chance it gets. And with that, the only race it suits is Le Man.


----------



## Joose

^Haha, I'm definitely gonna have to buy one.

I'm not sure I've driven anything but Porsches since yesterday morning. Been having way too much fun!

Photo time!


----------



## HighGain510

I kept telling myself I wasn't going to buy the Porsche pack out of principle... and I bought it anyways.  Haven't had the chance to drive too many of them but I am loving them so far!


----------



## Joose

HighGain510 said:


> I kept telling myself I wasn't going to buy the Porsche pack out of principle... and I bought it anyways.  Haven't had the chance to drive too many of them but I am loving them so far!




Theyyyy'll getcha!

It doesn't cost any more than a delivered pizza; so worth it. I really wasn't sure if it would be, but it just is. The additional 240 gamerscore is cool too. Easy to get as well.


----------



## ittoa666

Thanks for that new hotness Joose. Already have a black and green GT3. Love it.


----------



## GazPots

Any of you guys notice this when the pack came out?


I noticed a lot of the older Porsche models had a lot of body options, but i didn't have the knowledge of what parts make what model.

Forzamotorsport.net Forums - The "Hidden" Porsches


----------



## Joose

^I was actually coming to post that haha.



ittoa666 said:


> Thanks for that new hotness Joose. Already have a black and green GT3. Love it.



No problem, my friend. I have 3 of that damn car already just for different colors haha. Silver with blue decals/wheels, dark metallic grey with green decals/wheels and then for the last one, I painted it red (because it paints the roll cage) and then covered the car in black decals (behind the lettering), made the lettering/wheels red as well.


----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


> ^I was actually coming to post that haha.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, my friend. I have 3 of that damn car already just for different colors haha. Silver with blue decals/wheels, dark metallic grey with green decals/wheels and then for the last one, I painted it red (because it paints the roll cage) and then covered the car in black decals (behind the lettering), made the lettering/wheels red as well.




I was going to hit you up about those yesterday, let me know if you're going to be online tonight and I'll send you a message man! I haven't played Forza in so long my cash reserves are super low!  I want to check out all the models!  Downloaded a free tune for the '12 GT2 last night and it was kicking all sorts of ass once I nailed down the braking!


----------



## GazPots

I managed to get my bank roll up to 25 million as i hit level 150, and that's including about 170 cars, of which there are a lot of expensive ones.


I'm feeling the hurt now as the cash flow in the game is pathetically small now there are no bonuses, especially as there are so many Porsche models i have bought. They are just awesome. The 994 GT2 has the most insane race wing i've seen yet. Bizarre yet awesome.


 Oh lawd won't you buy me a  Mercedes Benz * Porsche*.


----------



## Joose

@HighGain: I'll go ahead and send the design to you. Just be sure to buy and rate it from my Storefront as well please! I have 6 color combos on my SF, you don't have to buy/rate them all....... but it would be cool! Haha, only 1,000 credits each. You know you all want to!

The original silver and blue one is the 4th highest rated design for the car right now I believe. So definitely rate that one if only one. 


@Gaz: Yeah, no money after 150 sucks, but Rivals makes up for it. I still bank about a mil a day.


----------



## HighGain510

Noice!  Yeah bro I will buy all of them and rate them when I get on tomorrow. Going to be stuck at home waiting for the HVAC guys to show up, my AC is fuxored pretty good and Miss Bella can't be left in the house during the day at temps so high.


----------



## Joose

Forza Motorsport - The Meguiar

Uh, yes? The C63 Black, '40 Ford, C6 R ZR1, Yellowbird and '63 Beetle are all necessary in my garage. 

johniwanna really made some of his hints sound like the new Boss Mustang was coming. Oh well. Boss, new GT500, ZL1 and a Magnum SRT8 are all I really need to be satisfied with this game till FM5 lol.


----------



## GazPots

My favourite car of the pack?






H is for HAPPY.


----------



## Joose

Anyone see all that leaked Forza Horizon info? 65 types of off-road terrain (I'm guessing XX variations of XX terrains. Rain and snow variations for example.), based in Colorado (one of the screenshots even shows an exit I know from when I lived in Denver), Forza physics, fuel stations, paint shops, a festival, apparently some Top Gear style races (IE: against a plane), etc etc.

I pre-ordered yesterday. E3 will reveal much more, but the leaked info was enough for me. Every open world racing game is going to have a new standard to meet.


----------



## Joose

</p><p>



</p><p>



</p><p>



</p><p>



</p><p>



</p><p>



</p><p>



</p><p>



</p><p>



</p><p>


----------



## Bekanor

I'm so getting that. 

And as such I'm not going to bother buying many more cars in Forza 4 since I'll probably only get one or two from importing a Forza 4 profile into Horizon.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I see: 
Dirt Roads
A driver with no helmet, sunglasses. custom ?


----------



## ittoa666

The new game may be cool if they give you all kinds of cool stuff to do and give you access to full on hardcore customization of everything.


----------



## Joose

Well, we'll learn plenty about the game from E3 today.

But honestly, as one of my good friends said, "Open world? Forza physics? I don't need to know anymore to pre-order."


----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


> Well, we'll learn plenty about the game from E3 today.
> 
> But honestly, as one of my good friends said, "Open world? Forza physics? I don't need to know anymore to pre-order."



Exactly! I'll be getting this one for sure!  Is there a release date yet?


----------



## Joose

HighGain510 said:


> Exactly! I'll be getting this one for sure!  Is there a release date yet?





Oct. 23rd is the rumored date I believe.

And I meant E3 tomorrow. Today is the Media Briefing or something.


----------



## GazPots

Fucking holy hell to that Horizon update.


Sounds like Forza's gonna kill it big style.


----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


> Well, we'll learn plenty about the game from E3 today.
> 
> But honestly, as one of my good friends said, "Open world? Forza physics? I don't need to know anymore to pre-order."



Yeah this game sounds basically like the Forza-equivalent of Test Drive Unlimited, so with their graphics and physics engines this could be like the best open-world driving game ever!


----------



## Joose

Rumor is that there is upgrading, but no tuning. I'll be fine with that only if it's in depth upgrading. No lame ass "4 stage" stuff. But who am I kidding... I'm buying it regardless . I mean, I spend half my time in FM4 driving stock vehicles.


Also, this is a great read!

http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/Forza_Horizon_E3/


----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


> Rumor is that there is upgrading, but no tuning. I'll be fine with that only if it's in depth upgrading. No lame ass "4 stage" stuff. But who am I kidding... I'm buying it regardless . I mean, I spend half my time in FM4 driving stock vehicles.
> 
> 
> Also, this is a great read!
> 
> Forza Motorsport - Community




NOICE!  This game looks like Test Drive Unlimited with a real graphics and physics engine behind it!   I'm super excited for this game, October can't come soon enough!


----------



## sakeido

hmm so is Forza Horizon going to be mostly street driving then, while Forza 4 is more about real race tracks and cars?


----------



## Joose

sakeido said:


> hmm so is Forza Horizon going to be mostly street driving then, while Forza 4 is more about real race tracks and cars?



It appears to be that way, somewhat. My biggest interests right now are as follows:

1. Car selection. I hope they reveal them soon. No need to take it slow like they did with FM4. But they probably will.

2. Free Roam size. How far can my buddies and I cruise? Because that is what I want this game for mostly.

3. Convertibles. I really, really hope we can control the roof, like in TDU and Midnight Club.

4. The paint. If I can't have matte in FM4, I better have it in FH!

5. Since this video I'm about to post is the demo, which is, in fact, a race to the Festival; will the multipliers show up in free roam? Probably not, hope not.


----------



## tank




----------



## Joose

It's been a great day with the 2013 Viper. 

What. A. Car.

I'm killing most of my S Class leaderboard times with it.


----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


> It's been a great day with the 2013 Viper.
> 
> What. A. Car.
> 
> I'm killing most of my S Class leaderboard times with it.



I've been sick at home for 3 weeks and oddly enough with everything that's been going on haven't even turned on Forza, was this a free DLC pack that the Viper came in or paid monthly DLC?  Need to head over to the Forza forums, I'm behind!


----------



## GazPots

Totally free 2013 Viper pack. Came out a few days ago.

Contains Autovista model too. Also awesome.


----------



## Joose

Came out yesterday, already put 127 miles on one. 

I absolutely hate that it's not under the "Supercar" Body Family. Why? Because S class in the ABC'S hopper is restricted to Supercars only. How is a car with the same power:weight as an Aventador not a supercar?


----------



## sakeido

wow is the new Viper actually that fast? damn... I'm going to have to jump in

there are a few cars that seem weird to me in this one. the Nissan 370Z is way too fast I think, no way should that car be hanging with Ford GTs, SRT10 Vipers and Vettes


----------



## Joose

sakeido said:


> wow is the new Viper actually that fast? damn... I'm going to have to jump in
> 
> there are a few cars that seem weird to me in this one. the Nissan 370Z is way too fast I think, no way should that car be hanging with Ford GTs, SRT10 Vipers and Vettes




640hp, 600 lb-ft torque, 0-60 in 3.3 seconds, top speed of 206 AND it handles great if you know how to throttle steer a little.

As for the 370Z... Can you explain that a bit more? Only because I never even see people using them. Maybe upgraded they keep up, FM4's PI scale is pretty great; but there's no way it'll beat a stock Ford GT.

Oh and I think I was wrong about the power:weight of the Viper being the same as an Aventador. It's actually a little better.


----------



## Joose

I'm obsessed with the new Viper! I literally haven't driven any other car today.

Finally, a Viper that I think looks better than the '99 GTS. Granted. I love all Viper gens, but the '99 GTS has been my dream car since I was old enough to know what one was. Had more toys/models of that than anything else. But this new one.... TASTY!


----------



## GazPots

Had a mate download the viper pack 3 times and proclaim it was broken because it never showed up in the dodge dealer. 

I had to explain it was under Viper all along.


----------



## Joose

^Haha. 

See, when I downloaded it, I went looking for SRT, ended up just scrolling till I saw the Viper logo. SO many people have asked about it on the FM forum. It's sad really, that people don't even look beyond Dodge.

Also, "Dodge>Challenger 392" is an option in the Auction House when you have the Viper pack.

Rumor is that it's a Forza Horizon pre-order bonus. Which would be fine by me, as I was the first pre-order at my local Game Stop. Question is, how soon can I have it?!

The Challenger 392 is such a monster. We have the Charger and 300 with the 392 HEMI, Badned says the 2012 Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8 will be DLC, so yeah it would make sense to add the Challenger as well. Will be nice to not be forced to have fake carbon fiber stripes on the hood haha.

Edit: Ah, and here is proof from someone with a modded console.


----------



## sakeido

Joose said:


> 640hp, 600 lb-ft torque, 0-60 in 3.3 seconds, top speed of 206 AND it handles great if you know how to throttle steer a little.
> 
> As for the 370Z... Can you explain that a bit more? Only because I never even see people using them. Maybe upgraded they keep up, FM4's PI scale is pretty great; but there's no way it'll beat a stock Ford GT.
> 
> Oh and I think I was wrong about the power:weight of the Viper being the same as an Aventador. It's actually a little better.



I'm just comparing stock to stock.. stock 370Zs in the real world aren't playing in the same weight class as the GT and Viper but in the game, they are just as fast around a track if not faster. I was ripping around the track in one and was kinda puzzled why the computer cars couldn't even pass me on the straights


----------



## HighGain510

Hey Joose, any chance you could hook me up with a nice-handling tune for the Viper? I have tried a few and I don't know if it's just that it has been a few weeks since I've played or what because this thing is sliding off the track constantly.


----------



## Joose

sakeido said:


> I'm just comparing stock to stock.. stock 370Zs in the real world aren't playing in the same weight class as the GT and Viper but in the game, they are just as fast around a track if not faster. I was ripping around the track in one and was kinda puzzled why the computer cars couldn't even pass me on the straights




Strange, after reading this I went and tested them myself. I was 4 seconds a lap faster around Sebring with the Ford GT.

@HighGain: Yeah dude, I'll send you a tune tomorrow afternoon. I have my S700 dialed in pretty good. Position #886 on Suzuka West on lap 2. My 1 tip on the tune is to use 1st gear for tight turns. Probably my only car where that is necessary.


----------



## Joose

1 more tip with the Viper. Braking... It's just different in that car. Engine braking is key.

July's DLC should be getting announced today. "Our fastest pack to date" they say. Betcha there's still no ZL1; I think they're saving it for something special. Though, with the pack coming out the day before our Independence Day, it definitely SHOULD be in this one.


----------



## sakeido

they announced today's car pack. Fastest car in it is a GT version of the McLaren MP4-12C. not bad! some really great looking classic european cars in it too. 

I don't really like the new Viper that much. would rather keep in my ZR1. Viper has got a sexy ass end but starting about mid-doors forward I don't like it anywhere near as much as the SRT-10


----------



## Joose

sakeido said:


> they announced today's car pack. Fastest car in it is a GT version of the McLaren MP4-12C. not bad! some really great looking classic european cars in it too.
> 
> I don't really like the new Viper that much. would rather keep in my ZR1. Viper has got a sexy ass end but starting about mid-doors forward I don't like it anywhere near as much as the SRT-10



Different strokes.... I can't think of a car, in history, that I find more attractive than the new Viper.


----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


> Different strokes.... I can't think of a car, in history, that I find more attractive than the new Viper.



Yep, new viper is sexy as hell!  HUGE viper fan!


----------



## Black43

Hennessey Venom GT 
But the new Viper is epic, just downloaded the pack


----------



## Joose

HighGain510 said:


> Yep, new viper is sexy as hell!  HUGE viper fan!



Yessir! 

My dad's friend either has or will be ordering his soon. He owns a '94 R/T 10, '99 GTS and an '09 SRT10. (He's quite wealthy, all of them were bought new, by him).

So... someday soon I'll get to take a ride in a new one! Maybe I can convince him to let me drive it on the "All On" setting! Not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## GazPots

New DLC looks tremendous.

RUF CTR2 for the flawless victory. 




Forza Motorsport - July Car Pack


----------



## Joose

Dude... It's all about the Ascari, Mclaren, Hudson and Merc for me.


----------



## GazPots

Oh yeah man, i'm all over those as well, but i love RUFs from the 2000s and before.

I'm pretty sure i'll be buying all the cars in the pack.


----------



## Joose

Anyone interested in the Mine's R32 Unicorn needs to be settin' good times in the Once Bitten Rivals. I think the time to beat right now is 1:17.9XX, but it will get faster, I suspect.

I'm sittin' at a 1:16.1XX right now.

I just want to have a good time on that event, another unicorn is just a bonus; since it's one I probably won't use.


----------



## GazPots

Ooooo, i want that car.


When is the deadline? I'm away from the xbox till tomorrow night.


Also bagged a Reventon for 350k. That's a whopping 1.75 million off list price. Flawless victory.


----------



## Joose

Gotten love the AH sometimes! I think some people are still living in FM3, where some cars were rewards. I snagged a Veyron for 25k buyout a few nights ago. Auctioned it for 850k haha.

Deadline is Tuesday, July 3, 8am PST.


----------



## GazPots

Joose said:


> Gotten love the AH sometimes! I think some people are still living in FM3, where some cars were rewards. I snagged a Veyron for 25k buyout a few nights ago. Auctioned it for 850k haha.
> 
> Deadline is Tuesday, July 3, 8am PST.



The one i bought wasn't a reward so i can punt it right back to the game if i want for mucho credits.  


But, it's actually a really nice car to drive. Sounds rather awesome. 



I'll give the rival event a bash when i get back and hopefully get a mines r32 for my troubles. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Joose

Yeah dude, the Reventon is sick. I use it a lot.


----------



## HighGain510

Man the '13 Viper is killing me! I can't seem to figure out the handling to save my life and I didn't have these issues with my other Vipers.  It's driving me nuts because I love the car but can't seem to keep it on the track to save my life!   Might spend tomorrow night watching some replays and see how the top guys are doing it because I can't get my times where they need to be for the challenge and I WANT that unicorn!


----------



## Joose

It's the brakes. There's an art to braking that car properly. And the Top Gear track has an art of its own needed to run it fast: smoothness. No wheelspin, no jerking the steering. 

I'm position #265 at the moment with a 1:15.975. I dunno if I'll be running it anymore. I don't think he'll run quicker than that, and I really think I could only shave off .500 anyway; which would take awhile... 

Viper+Top Gear Test Track=A test of skill AND patience. 

Also, HighGain; turn off your TCS and STM. You'll never beat him downing your power. 

Edit: I just observed your replay. TCS is definitely slowing you down. Braking too early at Chicago, watch my replay for an easy way through Hammerhead and the follow-thru. Other than that, it's just a matter of smoothness and not tapping the brakes or shifting too much.


----------



## Joose

Ascari = <3


----------



## GazPots

Pack is good, lack of funky body mods like previous packs is a bit of a bummer, but no biggie.

The Mclaren is AWESOME. Sure it understeers a bit stock but it's tunable. Love the Ascari too, so planted it's almost mosler-esque in grip levels.


Side note, that 2013 Viper challenge for the Mine's R32 was fucking ridiculous. Clearly i cannot drive it for shit as i tried and tried and couldn't beat my one decent lap, never mind the bounty time.

 At least the car looks nice.


----------



## Joose

I guess the Viper just fits my driving style lol. Grip, grip, grip... And when the grip lets go, death. Haha.

The Ascari has a whole different type of insane grip. It has that touring car type of grip. Whereas the Viper is more like NASCAR grip; which is how I tune almost all of my cars anyway.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Forza Horizon looks awesome. And it's something i've always dreamed of, an open world driving simulation. And because of that, im actually thinking of buying an xbox  ..we'll see..


EDIT: but damn i hate those signs "awesome burnout" etc you see in the gameplay vid. I really really hope this won't end up being another crappy arcade racer like nfs or burnout series. For me, the more realistic it tries to be, the better.


----------



## GazPots

I'm not a fan of the "well done, you've driven through a sign and a fucking fence, have some cool points" thing they've got going.



I'm not 12, i don't give a shit about cool points for terrible driving. Feels like Forza is going NFS, except not as shit. 


Hopefully I can turn the hud off in horizon and not give a shit.


----------



## Joose

My philosophy remains the same until I'm proven wrong...

T10's name is on it, they won't let us FM fanatics down. No way we won't be able to turn that kid shit off.

I have no interest in Horizon's leaderboards or anything. I'm buying that game to cruise.


----------



## GazPots

Yep, cruising and street racing/drags are what i'm interested in.


----------



## Joose

Totally just bought my tickets for the 12 Hours of Sebring next March! Taking this awesome girl with me, she loves ALMS, how awesome is that? She wasn't so sure about the 4 day thing because it means taking vacation time. Then I mentioned it's all on me, and that we're getting the Turn 1 Club passes. So... Open bar, unlimited snacks, indoor viewing of Turn 1, passes to go wherever else we want around the track (minus Pit Boxes), etc etc. How could she say no? Haha

Man I can't wait! $400 a piece seems reasonable for what is essentially a vacation. A vacation of being drunk and surrounded by race cars!

However... Someone, who went last time, said he bought the same passes and ended up being refunded $100 because someone decided to rent out the whole club. He was still allowed to access the open bar and snacks, and still watch Turn 1 from the inside, just not while sitting lol.

Honestly, that would be just fine by me.


----------



## Black_Sheep

It is said that Horizon will have the physics of Forza 4, the driving should be very much the same. But after watching all those gameplay vids. and comparing with some F4 vids, nope. Horizon looks like, just as i feared, more arcadey, way more. 

And let's just say i hate NFS and burnout series, they totally suck in my opinion, and if Horizon goes that way, well....  

The idea of an open-world driving simulator is something i've always dreamed of. I'd hate to see it fail. 


Also, been planning to buy an Xbox soon, just because of Forza 4, and probably Horizon. I feel that Gran Turismo 5 can't satisfy me anymore, even though i really liked it and played it alot, i want something that sounds better and looks better. And i hate those damn standard cars. 

So, even though i consider the PS3 far superior console and probably still play most of my games on it, i shall get myself an 360 just because of Forza. It also looks like there's quite nice and active online community going on as well. Can't wait.


----------



## Joose

^I wouldn't make that judgement based off E3 Demo videos. The FM4 E3 demo wasn't as good as the actual game, or even the official demo we all got to download.

I literally just got done playing some Test Drive Unlimited 2; trust me, Horizon doesn't look arcadey. I think with the kiddy counters turned off, the assists turned off (Definitely somethin to remember, the E3 demo has all assists on), etc... It will be a fun cruising game.

People thought FM4 wasn't going to have damage because of the E3 Demo; just sayin'...


----------



## Joose

Forza Motorsport - Community

I just went to GameStop and upgraded my pre-order to the Limited Edition. No code for the 392 Challenger though.

So, I called GameStop corporate and they said I'll have the code in my email within 72 hours.


----------



## Joose

Also on the subject of Horizon's physics... I watched an interview with Ralph Fulton (head of Playground Games, I believe) and he said something along the lines of, "with all the assists switched off you'll find the exact same physics underpin both games." 


Now... pictures of the beast!







392 looks meaner, much meaner. A front clip does a lot to the looks.





Glitch pic!


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ That looks great. 

Does FM4 have a photo mode (like in GT5) of some sorts? 

I'll probably order my 360 soon...


----------



## Joose

Black_Sheep said:


> ^ That looks great.
> 
> Does FM4 have a photo mode (like in GT5) of some sorts?
> 
> I'll probably order my 360 soon...



You can take photos in the main menu, you can pause any race (that isn't online, of course) and go to a photo mode there, or you can take photos in replays. So if you want pics from an online race, you just have to save the replay.

Get that 360! Maybe all of us here can have some weekly races or something.

I wish there was word of a title update coming. I know when you go from level 255 to 256, it then shows your level as 0 again. You're not actually a 0, it's not a prestige or anything, just appears to people online that way. I'm 245 right now I think. And I have Chevy at level 46, gettin' close to the Factory Driver achievement!


----------



## Joose

Got Chevy to Manufacturer Level 50 today. Woo! Factory Driver achievement, badge and title.


----------



## GazPots

How'd you manage the "glitch pic" of the interior?

Always wondered why T10 never allowed you to take pics in there considering the amount of detail they put into each cars interior.


----------



## tank

wall riding







BBQ time


----------



## Joose

GazPots said:


> How'd you manage the "glitch pic" of the interior?
> 
> Always wondered why T10 never allowed you to take pics in there considering the amount of detail they put into each cars interior.




Sorry it took awhile to get back to you, I got banned for a week haha.

Basically, it's a pain in the ass most of the time. You know how it takes awhile to load your car in the homespace after coming from the menu that offers Communty, Autovista, etc? You immediately goto Take Photo/Get Photo, whatver it is, while the car is loading, hold your left stick forward and hope you don't go too far lol.


----------



## GazPots

Omnomnom.


----------



## Joose

Little Real Life to GT5 comparison here. We all know the FM4 version will sound right haha.



EPIC PACK!

2013 Ford Mustang Boss 302

2003 Aston martin DB7 Zagato

2012 Chevrolet Camaro ZL1

2013 Hyundai Genesis Coupe 3.8 Track

1962 Lincoln Continental

1989 Mercedes-Benz #63 Team Sauber-Mercedes C9

1984 Peugeot 205 T16

2013 Scion FR-S

1962 Triumph TR3B

2013 Lexus GS350. F Sport


----------



## Joose

Giveaways for the new pack likely start on the Forza forum today. I'm prepping for the madness.


----------



## Joose

'Nuff said.

But I'm going to say more.... I'm in love with the ZL1! My new favorite A600.


----------



## GazPots

Cannot get enough of the Sauber C9. It's just pure win in car form.


People seem to be struggling to get it round the grip courses but it is quite good when you tune out the rather monumental understeer stock. 


Also it sounds awesome. I haven't had time to drive the other cars but i will later today. 


Love the Chevy though.


----------



## Joose

Dude, the C9 is a monster. Did an epic 8 on 8 787's vs C9's last night. 15 laps on Road America. I came in 2nd with a C9, behind a C9. Then it was literally all of the 787's and then the other 6 C9's. Tough car to drive stock, but rewarding when you respect it.

What a great pack, aside from that wretched Peugeot, though I know a lot of people love it.

I finally have some A600 Boss tunes that I'm very competitive with, though the ZL1 is just my perfect car. Been enjoying, other than the noise, the FRS in B class as well. The Continental may be the size of, yes, a continent, but it actually moves pretty well in C and B class. Haven't bothered with the Triumph. Aston is an Aston, which is not an insult. The Lexus is a decent A600 with the LFA motor, but not something I plan to use frequently, if at all.


----------



## GazPots

Why is the tiny Peugeot 120,000 credits by the way? 

Is it even worth the money?


----------



## Joose

Dunno. I'll never drive the hideous looking thing. Lol


----------



## Guamskyy

Does anyone on here have any good tuning setups for the 370Z, G37, or GT-R?

I like the Nissan-Infiniti's


----------



## Joose

^I do not.


----------



## Joose

And now, the VIP cars for Forza Horizon:

Forza Motorsport - Community


----------



## HighGain510

Any word on when you'll be able to pre-order the collector's edition of Horizon?


----------



## Joose

HighGain510 said:


> Any word on when you'll be able to pre-order the collector's edition of Horizon?





I've had mine pre-ordered at Gamestop for awhile now.


----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


> I've had mine pre-ordered at Gamestop for awhile now.



Sorry I should have clarified, from anywhere other than Gamestop.  I refuse to give them business based on their crappy business practices.  I'm waiting for Amazon as I like their pre-order car the most, but I want the LE for sure.


----------



## Joose

Fair enough. Fuck GameStop. But, I want the 458. I want the SLS and Virage as well, but I can wait for a little while for those.

Hello, gorgeous...


----------



## Joose

Oh, yes.... I adore this car. 2012 S65 AMG.


----------



## Joose

Matte paint has been confirmed as an option for any car. Yes!! 

First Impressions >>> OMGDrift Plays Forza Horizon : OMGDrift.com &#8211; Relax..We're Professionals!


----------



## Bungle




----------



## tank

hei guys, shoots here:






btw, can anyone tell me if on Horizon it's possible to tune the cars? I see rims and matte finish...I hope...XD


----------



## GazPots

You can upgrade cars by _*adding*_ parts like turbos and roll cages and such.

As far as I'm aware you are unable to _*tune*_ these parts once they are applied to the car. For example, tyre pressures and suspension settings etc.


----------



## Joose

I think there will be minor tuning, but no hand tuning, as it's unncessary in an open world game. 

And yes there is matte paint, finally!


----------



## tank

thanks guys, I'm going to make the pre order 

btw, what about the 205 t16?


----------



## Joose

Anyone been paying attention to the Horizon car reveals? There are some pretty damn sweet new ones that aren't in FM4. '12 Viper ACR X, '12 Mercedes S65 AMG, R8 GT and GT Spyder, Ferrari 458 Spyder, '13 BMW M6, Lambo Reventòn Roadster, Maserati MC12 Versione Corsa, many more to come I'm sure

Hoping for the SLS Roadster, Aston DBS Volante (or Virage Volante) and the Zonda F Roadster.


----------



## Swyse

I wonder if they'll include all the cars from fm4, since I assume it wouldn't be hard to port them over. I love all the old muscle cars in Fm4 and hope they have all of them in horizon. I might pre order this, just because I hear there is a car/car pack that comes with pre orders I'll have to do some googling.


----------



## flexkill

What is this Horizon? Add on?


----------



## axxessdenied

flexkill said:


> What is this Horizon? Add on?


I would like to know as well...
I have Forza 4 but after getting F1 2011 and a Logitech G27 for the PC.... yeah...  F1 2012 is out now @[email protected]


----------



## Joose

New game developed by T10 and Playground games. Open world, Forza physics.

Probably gonna be around 200 cars +around 70 DLC cars over the year. When you remove all the race cars and shit cars, nearly 300 is a ton, especially for an open world game.


----------



## axxessdenied

Oh man... i think I need to re-install a racing game and bust out the wheel....

any idea if horizon will hit PC?


----------



## Joose

Nah, just Xbox.


----------



## Joose

This is the best preview video I've found. Only problem is that he keeps a bunch of the assists on; which T10 says is bad if you want it to feel just like FM4. Either way, lots of gameplay, including the night driving. Can't wait!


----------



## flexkill

Fuck yeah! When is this out?


----------



## Joose

Oct 23rd, sir!

I pre-ordered the Limited Collector's Edition months ago. VIP status, which means gift cars and discounts. 5 VIP Cars (Audi R8 GT Spyder, Pagani Huayra, Koenigsegg Agera, RUF RT 12 R, Lamborghini Sesto Elemento). Day 1 DLC car pack.

There will also be a DLC Season Pass, which includes 6 car packs over 6 months and some sort of expansion pack on December 18th. No idea what the expansion will be, just know it's not cars. Map expansion? Hope so, even though the map looks massive as is!

Different stores give out different pre-order cars too. Game Stop-Ferrari 458, Amazon-Aston Martin Virage, Best Buy-Mercedes SLS. They all give a code for the 2012 Dodge Challenger SRT8 392 in FM4 as well. 

I pre-ordered from Game Stop. Thing is, they revealed the 458 Spider recently... so, I won't care too much about the coupe haha. I suspect we'll get the SLS Roadster and Virage Volante as well.

Sp excited about matte paint and daytime running lights!


----------



## flexkill

So same graphics as F4 or better???


----------



## GazPots

Probably the same but at a lower frame rate to compensate for the open world/night and day cycle.


Remember reading somewhere it was 30fps compared to F4's 60fps.


----------



## axxessdenied

Is this game being published under Microsoft like the Forza series?

edit: yes it is... family discount here I come


----------



## Joose

GazPots said:


> Probably the same but at a lower frame rate to compensate for the open world/night and day cycle.
> 
> 
> Remember reading somewhere it was 30fps compared to F4's 60fps.



That is correct. They say the damage model is better, probably because they replaced actual damage with visual damage; gave them more space.

The night racing looks great. Absolutely love how realistic the headlights are. When the 2013 Viper's outshine the old Audi in front of it? Phenomenal...


----------



## GazPots

I just hope the roads actually are entertaining to drive on. The map certainly seems HUGE with many twisty roads so we'll see.



Also hope the 30fps doesn't ruin it for me, I always thought the FM replays were weird with the reduced framerates. Perhaps that was because I'd just raced at 60fps before watching the replay.


----------



## Joose

I'm not worried about it. It looks great.


----------



## GazPots

Same, pre ordered the limited edition (VIP one?) a while ago.


I get it the day before my driving test too. OH SHIT!!!!!!!11


----------



## Joose

Yup, Limited Collector's Edition gets you VIP.

And as good as you are in Forza, you better own that driving test lol.


----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


> And as good as you are in Forza, you better own that driving test lol.



"What do you mean I have to obey the speed limit?!"


----------



## sakeido

"that left turn was highly illegal, you cannot turn left from the right lane and you can't floor it mid-corner" 

"bitch, that is called hitting the apex"


----------



## Joose

^

Launch Trailer: Forza Horizon Launch Trailer Announces Demo

Demo: Oct. 9th

Golf course:





Golf Course Virus Tag is going to be epic!


----------



## HighGain510

Not without the $50 Season Pass!  I was lol'ing at all the whiners over on the FM forum, sweet jesus!  If you make $6/hr and don't want to save up your pennies to swing the DLC, get over yourself!  I'm not saying I agree that it's priced "fairly" (IMO it's still a bit high for what they're giving you compared to FM4 Season Pass), but it's also not something I'm exactly losing sleep over.  I'm hoping they reduce the price around Christmas again like they did with FM4, and if they do that I'll buy it for sure, but I am curious what the expansion will include.  All of that being said, I don't regret pre-ordering the LCE and can't wait for next Tuesday so I can finally play the demo!


----------



## Joose

36 cars, 5 more exclusives (i think, so 41), and whatever the expansion is. I'm gonna buy it all regardless, so why not save some money lol.

I think I read somewhere that the expansion will be "more than just cars".... bikes? More roads? The mountains appear to need a road.


----------



## Joose

Demo will be out soon enough! Looking like it'll release around 3am EST. Woo! Gettin' up early for sure.


----------



## HighGain510

I downloaded the demo when I woke up this morning but since I had to get to work I didn't really get to play more than 5 minutes of driving the viper down the road to the event and then turned it off. I felt sick as hell this morning but figured since there are other Forza folks in the office, they would say I stayed home to play the game.  Now I'm in the office achy as hell and wishing I had stayed home sick today.  Hopefully I can get in a little more time with it when I get home before I pass out.


----------



## Joose

There are 1 or 2 things that I hope are fixed for the final game. Controller vibration... there is almost none until you crash or pull a big drift, that is NOT okay lol. Controller layout options... not for me, as all I do is switch the handbrake/clutch. But a lot of other are complaining.

The physics are clearly the same as FM4's, even if the feel is smoother and more controllable. Graphics are great, especially for 30fps. Night looks great, headlights look great.


----------



## flexkill

Played the Demo and its good, not great, but good. I'll buy it and hope for further tweaks.


----------



## Joose

There will be. The FM4 demo was different from the actual game.


----------



## HighGain510

I'm shocked you didn't get a green disc, Joose!  Patiently waiting for the 23rd, think I need to set up my cockpit with the Fanatec wheel, shifter and pedals again so I can play Horizon the way it is meant to be played!  I logged a ton of time on TDU2 for PC with my Logitech set but the Fanatec stuff was always getting thrown off every time MS would push out a patch.  Some of the guys who are using the beta of the next XBL dashboard leaked that the latest version fixes the Fanatec issues, so pissed I missed out on the chance to test that too, my wheel has been collecting dust next to my desk!


----------



## Joose

Dude, I have nooooo idea how people get green discs, I'm so jealous of it! I mean, I know there are people over level 300 on FM4, but I thought 269 would get SOMETHING lol.


----------



## Joose

If you have a game save over level 50 for FM3 or FM4, you receive these cars:

Lv01 &#8211; 2011 MINI Cooper S
Lv05 &#8211; 2011 Citroen DS3 Racing
Lv10 &#8211; 2012 Dodge Charger SRT8
Lv15 &#8211; 1969 Chevrolet Camaro SS
Lv20 &#8211; 2008 BMW M3 E92
Lv30 &#8211; 2012 Jaguar XKR-S
Lv40 &#8211; 2009 Gumpert Apollo S
Lv50 &#8211; 2012 Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4


----------



## tank

that's for sure?


----------



## Joose

It's what the people with the game already got. I'm sure it could change, but yes that is what people have received.


----------



## GazPots

Does it matter if it's F3 or F4 or just either?


Sucks that I (and most people) will be 50 in both and still get the same as someone who's only done one.


----------



## Joose

Yeah, it's kinda lame. I was hoping to be rewarded for my level 270 (by the time Horizon is out) in FM4. 

Y'all heard about the secret way to turn off Stability Management? Since there's no option for it, it seems each difficulty setting has a percentage of it. So, you go all the way to the Expert controller setting and then turn on whatever you do want. That's the only way to turn STM totally off.

The physics feel almost exactly like FM4's when you do that, it's great.


----------



## GazPots

Will try it out now i think.


----------



## HighGain510

Check out the car behind the side mirror of the LFA....


----------



## Joose

^

Also...

Forza Motorsport - Community

Aventador J, 599XX Evoluzione, Boss 302, '57 Bel Air, Alfa 8C Spyder, Gumpert Apollo "Enraged"??? What a great first pack!!

And rally, complete with co-driving?? Yes! They have people who worked on the Dirt games, so... that, plus Forza physics should = total win.


----------



## Tones

Excuse my ignorance, but I played the demo myself, and noticed that the engine felt a lot more different than forza 4. I always turn assists off and simulation everything, and I felt like it was too easy. Except for the game AI. It was very difficult to pass anyone on the first race. In forza 4 I would lose control if I take a turn and accelerate too hard, with horizons I find it hard to spin out of control at all 
still very excited for this game to be released. Love how you actually have to drive to your races, sign up, and explore.


----------



## Joose

Tones said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but I played the demo myself, and noticed that the engine felt a lot more different than forza 4. I always turn assists off and simulation everything, and I felt like it was too easy. Except for the game AI. It was very difficult to pass anyone on the first race. In forza 4 I would lose control if I take a turn and accelerate too hard, with horizons I find it hard to spin out of control at all
> still very excited for this game to be released. Love how you actually have to drive to your races, sign up, and explore.



In the Difficulty settings, go all the way to "Expert" and then turn on anything you want. If you don't do that, stability control stays on. Damn "secret assist" lol.

Also, I've been drifting and spinning out in the Mustang and Viper plenty. Not the Evo though, of course.. with it's super grippy AWD and whatnot.


----------



## metal_sam14

I smashed the races from the demo last night, I am digging the feel so far, it really does feel like a less-shitty-more realistic need for speed game, super pretty on the graphics side too.


----------



## Joose

^The scenery is pretty damn spectacular.


----------



## metal_sam14

Joose said:


> ^The scenery is pretty damn spectacular.



Agreed, nice to see a racing/car game where the scenery isn't a 2D afterthought.


----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


> ^
> 
> Also...
> 
> Forza Motorsport - Community
> 
> Aventador J, 599XX Evoluzione, Boss 302, '57 Bel Air, Alfa 8C Spyder, Gumpert Apollo "Enraged"??? What a great first pack!!
> 
> And rally, complete with co-driving?? Yes! They have people who worked on the Dirt games, so... that, plus Forza physics should = total win.



Yeah I'm actually quite a bit happier about the DLC knowing about the Rally Pack, however that being said I'm still thinking of holding out until Christmas and praying they do the discount DLC deal again!  I paid full price for the Season Pass last year not realizing I could have waited two months and gotten it for 50% off. Watch, with my luck they won't discount it this year!  That being said, despite the lower car count per-pack this time around, the rally portion sounds badass!


----------



## Joose

Yeah... in the words of Jeremy Clarkson, "More... is better."

However, the packs are also cheaper.

Either way, I buy maybe 2 games a year, so a $50 season pass with 36 cars, Rally expansion (which also includes cars apparently) and 1 exclusive car a month for 5 months is totally worth it to me. 

In the time that FM3 was out, I played it, Halo: Reach, GTA IV and Red Dead Redemption. Pretty sure that's it so... you see my point haha.


----------



## GazPots

No speed 12?


----------



## Joose

GazPots said:


> No speed 12?




Nope. And I doubt it'll be DLC either. 

People are pissed about the Boss and '57 Bel Air being DLC. They fail to realize this is a different series; it isn't FM5. Oh well.


Apparently my local GameStop is doing a midnight release. So much for sleep Monday night haha.


----------



## GazPots

^^^ Sucks. 

Actually, I had forgotten the Speed 12 was never released as a road version officially so I can understand it's absence on a technicality.


A suck ass technicality at that.


----------



## Joose

^For sure. Some of the cars don't make a lot of sense though. Zonda R, F50 GT, F40 C, etc. not that I don't adore all 3 of them, but it's still weird. I'm really hoping for a Zonda F Roadster as DLC, as that is (IMO) the greatest Zonda ever made.

I have a feeling there's going to be some really sweet DLC for this game. Things like the Aventador J and Gumpert Apollo Enrage are proof of that. Of course there are people complaining that they're just different versions of cars already in the game.... but honestly, those people must not be true car lovers. Which I think is made obvious by the vast amount of complaints that the Boss 302 is "a slower version of the GT500" hahaha.... un-fuckin-believable.


----------



## BlindingLight7

No e39
No S13
No Hummer

I am sadddd



The rally pack is making me moist though, can't wait to hear about it


----------



## Joose

The lack of a Hummer did make scratch my head a bit. I'm hoping DLC contains an H2.


----------



## HighGain510

The Aventador J already has me ÜBER excited!!! Can't wait!


----------



## tank

I ordered my LTD copy today  can't wait


----------



## Joose

T-minus 10.5 hours until I'll have my copy. Midnight Release+Next day off=WIN


----------



## Bekanor

I got an email to say my collector's edition had been shipped. Woo!


----------



## tank

:Q__ it's time..


----------



## HighGain510

It's only a matter of hours until my Limited Edition copy of Horizon arrives!


----------



## Joose




----------



## HighGain510

Joose said:


>



Pssst... Moving the Horizon talk to a dedicated thread! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/computers-electronics-gaming/215788-official-forza-horizon-thread-fall-2012-a.html


----------

